# Teacher decapitated in France in suspected terror attack near Paris



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 16, 2020)

https://www.thelocal.fr/20201016/breaking-man-decapitated-in-suspected-terror-attack-near-paris
		


French anti-terror prosecutors said on Friday they were investigating an assault in which a man was decapitated on the outskirts of Paris and the attacker shot by police.
The attack happened at around 5pm near a school in Conflans Saint-Honorine, a western suburb of the French capital in the département of Yvelines.

The attacker was severely injured after being shot by police in a neighbouring town, and later died.

Prosecutors said they were treating the incident as "a murder linked to a terrorist organisation".

Police sources said that the victim was a teacher from the local area who is believed to have recently taught a class on freedom of speech, which included showing pictures of the prophet Mohammed.

French media are reporting that the attacker was the father of one of the pupils.

Police arrived at the scene after receiving a call about a suspicious individual loitering near the school, a police source said.

There they found the dead man and, 200 metres further, sighted the suspect armed with a knife-like weapon who threatened them.

They opened fire and injured him severely, the source said.

The scene has been cordoned off and a bomb disposal unit dispatched because of the suspected presence of an explosives vest, the source said.

Interior Minister Gérald Darmanin, on a visit to Morocco, is returning to Paris immediately after talking with Prime Minister Jean Castex and President Emmanuel Macron, his office said.


----------



## crocodilian (Oct 16, 2020)

I made my thread slightly after yours, so it will probably get deleted. 

Here's Paris' local branch of Islam claiming responsibility (note: includes gore.)



Spoiler: Religion of peace


----------



## Humble Shitpost Merchant (Oct 16, 2020)

It's cool how you can make fun of Christianity or Hinduism but the moment someone has a giggle at the expense of Islam the honor killings start.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 16, 2020)

Must be a white supremacist.


----------



## HandsomeDan (Oct 16, 2020)

Not to mock this poor dead soul in any way, but in that photo I note the "covid" mask is still attached to the severed head. What a fitting image for the current times. Im glad we continue to focus our efforts on the "real" threats.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Oct 16, 2020)

So desperately sad. Freedom of speech doesn't really apply nowadays to critics of the moon cult. Likely, the killer will be a hero among the mostly Moslem inmates.


----------



## Youtube Celery (Oct 16, 2020)

Part n parcel of European life, rural France should just wall in the cities and let them die off.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

Man I'm sure that teacher was surprised by what the killer meant when he was asked to "give them head"


----------



## Foghot (Oct 16, 2020)

Liberté, Egalité, _Décapité._

Not surprised it's around Paris.


----------



## crocodilian (Oct 16, 2020)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> So desperately sad. Freedom of speech doesn't really apply nowadays to critics of the moon cult. Likely, the killer will be a hero among the mostly Moslem inmates.



He was shot by police, but you're probably not wrong.


----------



## Cowboy Boot (Oct 16, 2020)

He was an everyday man who stood up for what's right in his own little way and paid the price for it. Praying for him.


----------



## Robert James (Oct 16, 2020)

Humble Shitpost Merchant said:


> It's cool how you can make fun of Christianity or Hinduism but the moment someone has a giggle at the expense of Islam the honor killings start.


I mean, it's working isn't it?


----------



## No. 7 cat (Oct 16, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> He was shot by police, but you're probably not wrong.


The teacher is lacking his head. I suspect there were things which could have been done beforehand, like visible protection. Anyhow, the biggest error is Official France letting this tide of shit wash over France. The killer was following his religion. Any teacher doing the same anywhere in France will know there are millions of Moslems eager for jihad points. The teacher was brave. At least one good thing is that Islam has one of the highest rates of defection. A good many migrants will just abandon this sterile way of life, if they find themselves away from the social pressure of the ummah. All the approved preachers will condemn it, but that'll matter little, and any listening to the preacher will take it as taqiya.


----------



## axfaxf (Oct 16, 2020)

he must´ve done something truly terrible and provoking to deserve that treatment


> Police sources said that the victim was a teacher from the local area who is believed to have recently taught a class on freedom of speech, which included showing pictures of the prophet Mohammed.


teaching kids about freedom of speech, yeah, thats it

murderous assholes


----------



## millais (Oct 16, 2020)

It was a quiet Ramadan, so I guess they need to pick up the slack now


----------



## Reverend (Oct 16, 2020)

And why isn't Twitter censoring this for 'gore/violence/hate speech' ?


----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 16, 2020)

Reverend said:


> And why isn't Twitter censoring this for 'gore/violence/hate speech' ?


All the Twitter jannies are busy trying to put out fires for Joe Biden.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Oct 16, 2020)

Reverend said:


> And why isn't Twitter censoring this for 'gore/violence/hate speech' ?


Because that would be racist against the shitskins. They're a religion of peace.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Oct 16, 2020)

Just another day among savages.


----------



## X Prime (Oct 16, 2020)

The article appears to be edited; the free speech bit has been removed.

Always archive. It's too late now to prove that line was there.

EDIT: https://archive.vn/WwhBc

Practicing what I preach.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Oct 16, 2020)

Guys, guys, guys!!!! Don't let this distract you from the fact that white supremacists are the biggest terror threat the world is facing right now!!!


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 16, 2020)

Let's see how Reuters minimizes this Islamic beheading...



https://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1317174782220263430 (https://archive.vn/SlDyq)


----------



## Jason Blaha's Hat (Oct 16, 2020)

How can people defend Islam when they’re THE ONLY MAJOR RELIGION who does this shit on a regular basis? Literally no other religion outside of african death cults decapitate innocent people regularly.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 16, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> Guys, guys, guys!!!! Don't let this distract you from the fact that white supremacists are the biggest terror threat the world is facing right now!!!


And Muh Crusades! Muh indigenous peoples!"


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 16, 2020)

Non whites and non white religion doesn't belong in the west. They should all be deported.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> Let's see how Reuters minimizes this Islamic beheading...
> 
> View attachment 1666520
> https://tw.tinf.io/Reuters/status/1317174782220263430 (https://archive.vn/SlDyq)


Calling a beheading "slitting someone's throat" is a weird way to understate it.

"OH MY GOD HE KILLED THAT MAN"

"no it's ok he only slit his throat, it's not like he beheaded him or anything"


----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 16, 2020)

JasonBlahasHat said:


> How can people defend Islam when they’re THE ONLY MAJOR RELIGION who does this shit on a regular basis? Literally no other religion outside of african death cults decapitate innocent people regularly.


The people who defend Islam as a religion of peace are either
1. Muslim
2. Only defending it for woke points

There is no such thing as a good faith defense of Islamic fundamentalism.


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 16, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Calling a beheading "slitting someone's throat" is a weird way to understate it.
> 
> "OH MY GOD HE KILLED THAT MAN"
> 
> "no it's ok he only slit his throat, it's not like he beheaded him or anything"





			https://sheikyermami.com/2019/01/sweden-where-a-beheading-is-a-knife-wound-to-the-neck/
		


When those swedish girls were video recorded being beheaded by what appeared to be a bread knife in Morocco while whimpering for their moms the news reported it as 'cuts to the neck'.  People were banned all over social media for contradicting that by sharing images or video the incident. I think that might be the indicent that led to r/watchpeopledie being banned from Reddit.


----------



## Null (Oct 16, 2020)

One day after getting a bullshit threatening email from PHAROS for some shit site hosted on 1776, this happens.  Maybe you should be turning your attention towards the interior, you dumb fags.


----------



## HarveyMC (Oct 16, 2020)

Looks like the irrelevant European country is taking cues from the irrelevant pacific island nation


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 16, 2020)

X Prime said:


> The article appears to be edited; the free speech bit has been removed.
> 
> Always archive. It's too late now to prove that line was there.
> 
> ...



Mentioned in this article:
https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-div...mort-un-suspect-abattu-16-10-2020-8403562.php (https://archive.vn/nUruu)


> D'après nos informations, la victime avait récemment donné un cours à ses élèves sur la liberté d'expression et avait montré les caricatures de Mahomet.


deepl translation:
According to our information, the victim had recently given a lecture to his students on freedom of expression and had shown the cartoons of Mohammed.


----------



## carltondanks (Oct 16, 2020)

It was a complete unrelated and isolated incident


----------



## Takodachi (Oct 16, 2020)

I have no sympathy for the frenchfags. They allowed a bunch of rabid animals into their house and called everyone who warned them about it racists.

Enjoy becoming the first Gaulic Caliphate, you insufferable faggots.


----------



## crocodilian (Oct 16, 2020)

Null said:


> One day after getting a bullshit threatening email from PHAROS for some shit site hosted on 1776, this happens.  Maybe you should be turning your attention towards the interior, you dumb fags.



The French government is genuinely more concerned with appearances than the actual, tangible problems corrupting their nation. Just look at this ride through a main street in Paris:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Symalsa (Oct 16, 2020)

Already on police radar according to this “person”



			https://nitter.net/margothaddad/status/1317154792486088705


----------



## Technetium (Oct 16, 2020)

X Prime said:


> The article appears to be edited; the free speech bit has been removed.
> 
> Always archive. It's too late now to prove that line was there.
> 
> ...



I think you're a bit too paranoid. I just checked some of the top French-language news sites (Le Figaro, Le Parisien, Le Monde, FranceTVInfo), they all mention the teacher showing the Mohammed drawings in his free speech lesson, within the essential bullet point summary. I don't think that fact is going to be hidden.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Oct 16, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The French government is genuinely more concerned with appearances than the actual, tangible problems corrupting their nation. Just look at this ride through a main street in Paris:
> 
> View attachment 1666553


Look at all the diversity and cultural enrichment we're missing out on, guys.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The French government is genuinely more concerned with appearances than the actual, tangible problems corrupting their nation. Just look at this ride through a main street in Paris:
> 
> View attachment 1666553


"TOURISM! THE LIFEBLOOD OF PARIS!"


----------



## TV's Adam West (Oct 16, 2020)

Humble Shitpost Merchant said:


> It's cool how you can make fun of Christianity or Hinduism but the moment someone has a giggle at the expense of Islam the honor killings start.


We're still in trouble for the Crusades, sorry bro.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Oct 16, 2020)

The frog got killed like a hog.


----------



## chimpSculpture_ (Oct 16, 2020)

This is brutal, the attack happened right outside a school. Was it during school hours? A lot of the pictures are taken whilst it's still bright outside.


----------



## Symalsa (Oct 16, 2020)

The best solution for this - because police won’t do shit - is a literal gay op. Hear me out...

as soon as the perp is named find his friends and family, grab the doxeroo, fake messages that include him messaging a gay lover.

then break it to the family that he couldn’t live with being a literal faggot and used this as an excuse. Break the news to them that the west turns everyone gay, as a matter of public policy (they’ll obviously see the agenda in the mainstream anyway)

And start spreading the word that the globo will prevail in the west and convert all of Islam to pump the poopers, hardcore man vs man naked wrestling, and that not even their religion can override this.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

knitting_workout said:


> View attachment 1666577


"Picture of Mohammed reading his loli fanfic to his parents.  PBUH."


----------



## args (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm usually against police killing suspects, but this piece of shit deserved every fucking bullet.



Inventor of the Telephone said:


> I think that might be the indicent that led to r/watchpeopledie being banned from Reddit.


IIRC r/watchpeopledie was banned because the christchurch shooting was posted there multiple times.



usernames can change now! said:


> The people who defend Islam as a religion of peace are either
> 1. Muslim
> 2. Only defending it for woke points


Christianity was not always a religion of peace either but thank god the medieval ages are over. Although a worrying amount of christian people on the internet seem to wish these times back


----------



## Cristobal’s Colon (Oct 16, 2020)

So did the murderer find out about the lecture from his kid?


----------



## Technetium (Oct 16, 2020)

Suspect was an 18 year-old Chechen, apparently.



> 20h25. An 18-year-old suspect. The attacker is said to be a young man of Chechen origin aged 18 (and not an Algerian born in 1992, as initially announced). He was carrying a knife and a rifle was found beside him. The young man allegedly posted a gruesome video of the severed head just before being shot.


(translated with Google)

https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-div...cron-se-rend-sur-place-16-10-2020-8403584.php (archive)


----------



## Cypher (Oct 16, 2020)

Terrorist has been ID'ed as a Chechen. Guess this means we gotta bomb Assad or something and give billions of dollars to Wahhabi Sheikhs.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

args said:


> Christianity was not always a religion of peace either but thank god the medieval ages are over. Although a worrying amount of christian people on the internet seem to wish these times back


I think there are times when divinely-inspired ultraviolence is warranted

this incident? probably not one of those times


----------



## Jill Kews (Oct 16, 2020)

Barbaric goat rapist chimps out and murders someone for something everyone knows triggers towel heads. This still qualifies as news?


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 16, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> Mentioned in this article:
> https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-div...mort-un-suspect-abattu-16-10-2020-8403562.php (https://archive.vn/nUruu)
> 
> deepl translation:
> According to our information, the victim had recently given a lecture to his students on freedom of expression and had shown the cartoons of Mohammed.


You would think that in Paris, France of all places that the teacher would know that that is something that he should not do.



Respect the Erect said:


> The best solution for this - because police won’t do shit - is a literal gay op. Hear me out...
> 
> as soon as the perp is named find his friends and family, grab the doxeroo, fake messages that include him messaging a gay lover.
> 
> ...


Didn't they do that for the nightclub shooting in Florida in order to make him seem like a self-hating gay instead of a crazed muslim?



args said:


> Christianity was not always a religion of peace either but thank god the medieval ages are over. Although a worrying amount of christian people on the internet seem to wish these times back


> Religion goes soft.
> All of its nations are taken over by competitors and its people, culture, history genocided
Christianity without teeth is soon to be Christianity without existence.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> You would think that in Paris, France of all places that the teacher would know that that is something that he should not do.


Completely asking for it to show that picture in the new caliphate.  Allah wills his destruction.


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 16, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I made my thread slightly after yours, so it will probably get deleted.
> 
> Here's Paris' local branch of Islam claiming responsibility (note: includes gore.)
> 
> ...


Good thing he posted that to Twitter. I’d hate to see a website be accused of fostering extremist ideas.


----------



## iLoveDoe (Oct 16, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> Let's see how Reuters minimizes this Islamic beheading...
> 
> View attachment 1666520
> https://tw.tinf.io/Reuters/status/1317174782220263430 (https://archive.vn/SlDyq)


Slit his throat to the point his whole head fell off clean

On par with "Putin critique kills himself with 3 gun shots to the head"

Fuck Reuters


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 16, 2020)

thismanlies said:


> Good thing he posted that to Twitter. I’d hate to see a website be accused of fostering extremist ideas.


Let the deluge of supportive tweets by Muslims begin.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...er-posted-graphic-photo-victims-severed-head/

Looks like there's video of the corpse about somewhere.


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Oct 16, 2020)

args said:


> I'm usually against police killing suspects, but this piece of shit deserved every fucking bullet.
> 
> 
> IIRC r/watchpeopledie was banned because the christchurch shooting was posted there multiple times.
> ...


Look at least we were allowed to kill filthy heathens then, and you weren't embarrassed to be a Christian.

And even at its worst, Christianity didn't encourage prepubescent marriages. QED.


----------



## Hitman One (Oct 16, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I made my thread slightly after yours, so it will probably get deleted.
> 
> Here's Paris' local branch of Islam claiming responsibility (note: includes gore.)
> 
> ...


What elegant discourse. There is much we can learn about civilisation from these wise, noble and learned people. Truly, we in the west are the ignorant ones.


----------



## Übertroon (Oct 16, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Spoiler: Religion of peace
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1666461


His last words were "At least I wasn't a racist"


----------



## Noideawhattopick (Oct 16, 2020)

Geez, it's the baguette niggers. Why care what happens there? They fucked themselves. I pretty much clinked myself out of germanistan and it's happenings. Couldn't care less.
Fuck the French in every orifice.

Edit: totally a photoshop according to Biden fuckers   Jo Jorgensen Supporter:


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Oct 16, 2020)

Humble Shitpost Merchant said:


> It's cool how you can make fun of Christianity or Hinduism but the moment someone has a giggle at the expense of Islam the honor killings start.


Yes, it's almost like they immediately prove ther person's point.


----------



## args (Oct 16, 2020)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> > Religion goes soft.
> > All of its nations are taken over by competitors and its people, culture, history genocided
> Christianity without teeth is soon to be Christianity without existence.


You set nation and christianity equal. I think, religion and government should be two seperate things, that are not influencing each other. 
So if a nation is "taken over" it's not the religions fault but the government's because they didn't react.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 16, 2020)

Imagine moving to another country and then going on a murderous rampage because the country you moved to doesn't follow the same customs as the country you left.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 16, 2020)

Can you guys imagine if Christians were this violent in response to parodies of Jesus Christ?


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 16, 2020)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> https://sheikyermami.com/2019/01/sweden-where-a-beheading-is-a-knife-wound-to-the-neck/
> 
> 
> 
> When those swedish girls were video recorded being beheaded by what appeared to be a bread knife in Morocco while whimpering for their moms the news reported it as 'cuts to the neck'.  People were banned all over social media for contradicting that by sharing images or video the incident. I think that might be the indicent that led to r/watchpeopledie being banned from Reddit.



Bloody hell. That story hadn’t even made my radar.
I just looked up the top stories in the British press for the time period, Brexit and Manchester United sacking manager Jose Mourinho. 
Fucks sake.


----------



## Symalsa (Oct 16, 2020)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> Let the deluge of supportive tweets by Muslims begin.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...er-posted-graphic-photo-victims-severed-head/
> View attachment 1666605
> Looks like there's video of the corpse about somewhere.


There’s more than one. I tried to attach but it’s not embedding


----------



## Travoltron (Oct 16, 2020)

Promestein said:


> I have no sympathy for the frenchfags. They allowed a bunch of rabid animals into their house and called everyone who warned them about it racists.
> 
> Enjoy becoming the first Gaulic Caliphate, you insufferable faggots.


Brigitte Bardot was trying to warn people of this as early as 1997. As thanks, the Frogs keep charging her with hate speech and slapping her with large fines.


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brigitte_Bardot#Politics_and_legal_issues


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 16, 2020)

args said:


> You set nation and christianity equal. I think, religion and government should be two seperate things, that are not influencing each other.
> So if a nation is "taken over" it's not the religions fault but the government's because they didn't react.


Your society's culture should be integrated at ALL LEVELS, not separate. If you are a Christian nation, build that into the foundation, lay that  foundation deep and strong.



ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes said:


> Bloody hell. That story hadn’t even made my radar.
> I just looked up the top stories in the British press for the time period, Brexit and Manchester United sacking manager Jose Mourinho.
> Fucks sake.


There was a frenzied dash to censor that after the video of them emerged. Seeing that girl terafully mewl for momma as her head was being sawed off had the potential to drive lots of anti-immigrant sentiment. The media, treacherous and evil as always, even followed up the event by issuing several stories encouraging continued or increased solo white female - specifically solo - travel to Morocco and other hostile nations.



Travoltron said:


> Brigitte Bardot was trying to warn people of this as early as 1997. As thanks, the Frogs keep charging her with hate speech and slapping her with large fines.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brigitte_Bardot#Politics_and_legal_issues





> The prosecutor stated she was tired of charging Bardot with offences related to racial hatred.[/quote]


----------



## You're a Big Guy (Oct 16, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Imagine moving to another country and then going on a murderous rampage because the country you moved to doesn't follow the same customs as the country you left.


They can't help it. Muslims, especially those from shitholes in the middle east have NOTHING except Islam. It's their entire identity, to the point where they can't even fathom anyone outside of their religion as people, only infidels to be killed.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Oct 16, 2020)

What the actual fuck? 

Stonetoss was right.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 16, 2020)

It's not just about how many people do or don't die; it's also about being able to step out your door and into a civilized society.  That's what people miss when they point out how statistically unlikely it is to be killed in a terror attack.  If you're living cheek-by-jowl with a bunch of barbarians, it's going to warp everything about your life even if it doesn't end up actually killing you.


You're a Big Guy said:


> They can't help it. Muslims, especially those from shitholes in the middle east have NOTHING except Islam. It's their entire identity, to the point where they can't even fathom anyone outside of their religion as people, only infidels to be killed.


Something that's so weird about some migrants and would-be migrants is their absolute refusal to connect norms to outcomes.  You know, they acknowledge that things are done differently in the West, and they acknowledge that it's way, WAY nicer in the West than it is in their countries, yet they're extremely resistant to emulating Western behaviors (trying to control their tempers, showing up to work on time, etc.) because their way is the right way, because it just _is, _even if the outcomes it produces are admittedly horrible.

I'm not even talking about people who are remarkably violent, necessarily.  There are just a lot of people who feel an absolute, unswerving faith in their own stupid cultural norms who are moving to countries full of people who are self-doubting and self-effacing as a culture.  Of course, that self-doubt and self-questioning is part of what made the West great, but it makes it hard to mobilize the will to say "Integrate or fuck off."


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 16, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I made my thread slightly after yours, so it will probably get deleted.
> 
> Here's Paris' local branch of Islam claiming responsibility (note: includes gore.)
> 
> ...


That's the teacher's head?

Shit. Maybe it's me being desensitized but that's a clean cut. Almost fake. 

Nope. That's real. Imagine seeing it in person. 

All for showing a picture of Mohammad. Thanks for proving his point. Savages.


----------



## Revan (Oct 16, 2020)

Noideawhattopick said:


> Edit: totally a photoshop according to Biden fuckers:
> View attachment 1666609


Thats a Jo Jorgensen supporter


----------



## Noideawhattopick (Oct 16, 2020)

Revan said:


> Thats a Jo Jorgensen supporter


My mistake, edited my post with that info.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 16, 2020)

Don't care what anybody says, Europe needs a mass deportation. And to just restart. Because it's obviously not working out for them. 

Except perhaps a few Scandinavian countries.


----------



## pisschild (Oct 16, 2020)

Ah yes the religion of peace, why these fuck heads be living like its the year 600


----------



## Symalsa (Oct 16, 2020)

Now I’m less outraged tbh.

Edit: this might be the guy that was beheaded last month. I’m not sure. It’s hard when half autists send you shit


----------



## Autistic lurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Can you guys imagine if Christians were this violent in response to parodies of Jesus Christ?


Easily, if this happens somewhere in Africa. Christianity is a religion of black people now, after all.


			https://www.christianpost.com/news/more-christians-now-live-in-africa-than-any-other-continent-in-the-world.html


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 16, 2020)

Stuff like this is why Islam dominates the west so hard.  Islam is an actual religion and not just a social club like Christianity.
Muslims will kill you for slighting their beliefs, and people respect that.


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 16, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Can you guys imagine if Christians were this violent in response to parodies of Jesus Christ?


All I know is if I read the words “Firebombing” and “Planned Parenthood” in the same headline, I’m just going to assume that someone must have been really offended.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Oct 16, 2020)

Was this the picture the teacher showed?


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 16, 2020)

Respect the Erect said:


> View attachment 1666645
> Now I’m less outraged tbh.




Les Musselmans sounds like a faggy bodybuilder.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 16, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Non whites and non white religion doesn't belong in the west. They should all be deported.


This isn't about skin color; it's about culture and behavior.  This conflation of culture and race is part of what prevents otherwise reasonable people from robustly condemning incidents like this one.


KingCoelacanth said:


> Muslims will kill you for slighting their beliefs, and people respect that.


It's nothing more than a lethal temper tantrum.  People fear it; they don't respect it.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 16, 2020)

thismanlies said:


> All I know is if I read the words “Firebombing” and “Planned Parenthood” in the same headline, I’m just going to assume that someone must have been really offended.


How many times has that occurred in recent memory compared to trucks and beheadings of peace? Pretty big reach TBH.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> That's the teacher's head?
> 
> Shit. Maybe it's me being desensitized but that's a clean cut. Almost fake.
> 
> ...


Sharp enough knife and you wouldn't really have to saw at it too hard, thus less ragged edges, and if you're either lucky or practiced in this sort of thing you'll slip the blade right between the neck vertebrae so you don't have as much issue there.


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Oct 16, 2020)

The muslims that are willing to defang themselves are acceptable, but if they are going to go around decapitating people for offending them, knife cocked dogs should rape them to death in a vat of pig blood.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 16, 2020)

Ugh the Swedish girls thing was even worse


----------



## TheShedCollector (Oct 16, 2020)

All mosques should be closed and anyone protesting it should have their assets liquidated and put on a plane with a one way ticket to some shit hole in Africa. There is no such thing as human rights for the barbarians.


----------



## You're a Big Guy (Oct 16, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Stuff like this is why Islam dominates the west so hard.  Islam is an actual religion and not just a social club like Christianity.
> Muslims will kill you for slighting their beliefs, and people respect that.


No one respects this type of shit besides other inbred 80iq Islamists and the '''moderate''' muslims who shield them. Christianity simply evolved to be a more civilized religion. Europe and America need to wake the fuck up and realize these low iq sand monkeys will not bring anything good with them. Nig nogs chimp out all the time, but no one respects them either, same shit here, except somehow even more barbaric.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 16, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> That's the teacher's head?
> 
> Shit. Maybe it's me being desensitized but that's a clean cut. Almost fake.
> 
> ...


A number of people who have stumbled upon corpses IRL and those who have to work with them (coroners, police, etc.) have claimed when they saw the body they assumed it was a mannequin at first and couldn't believe how fake it looked. People have also said that when they see extreme gore IRL or in photos it is surreal how "fake" it can look and they now no longer view Hollywood effects as being unrealistic. I can say I have felt the same way when I've stumbled upon gore online.


----------



## Symalsa (Oct 16, 2020)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> View attachment 1666667
> Les Musselmans sounds like a faggy bodybuilder.


I light be off here. On twitter they called him “Mr Paty”. So I’m seeing two IDs on this guy (see bottom tweet) and here’s an archive of a “Paty” and his diversity classroom drawings



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 16, 2020)

Pretty we will find out that the dude was "fiché S" or had said disgusting shits in public.

But the state didn't do anything


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 16, 2020)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> View attachment 1666667
> Les Musselmans sounds like a faggy bodybuilder.


This is just a bit of trivia, but "Muselmann" was also a slang term used by concentration camp inmates to refer to inmates who had become so exhausted that death was inevitable.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Oct 16, 2020)

You Western European fucks had better be headed towards extremism in the next decade, or you're truly fucked. If your nation does go down that route, if you don't insure _every single one_ of those Mosques are burnt to the ground and all the people who allowed this are killed; well, you're just as shit as trying to save your country as you are at running it.


----------



## Sneakywombat666 (Oct 16, 2020)

And people wonder why brenton tarrant did what he did.


----------



## Symalsa (Oct 16, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> A number of people who have stumbled upon corpses IRL and those who have to work with them (coroners, police, etc.) have claimed when they saw the body they assumed it was a mannequin at first and couldn't believe how fake it looked. People have also said that when they see extreme gore IRL or in photos it is surreal how "fake" it can look and they now no longer view Hollywood effects as being unrealistic. I can say I have felt the same way when I've stumbled upon gore online.


That’s right. Remember, a Fun House travelled around with the corpse of Elmer McCurdy for years. No one knew it was a real body

LMFAO


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Oct 16, 2020)

Liberty only exists in a culturally, ethnically, and racially homogeneous society. 

Niggers and other low IQ shitskins can't understand freedom, they want their sand god to kill non believers.

frogs had it coming for being race traitors, shame it was a teacher


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 16, 2020)

I have to agree the image looks photoshopped.  Is there any definitive about it?


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 16, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> This isn't about skin color; it's about culture and behavior.  This conflation of culture and race is part of what prevents otherwise reasonable people from robustly condemning incidents like this one.


Culture is downstream from race. Trying to distinguish between them is retarded; if this man was never in France, and his religion was never in France, and his people were never allowed into white nations then this teacher would still be alive. It is literally as simple as that. Trying to overcomplicate it with moronic statements; and idiotic ideals about trying to change peoples culture as we allow them to waltz in will continue to get people raped and killed. 

No non white should be in a white country; simple as.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 16, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Culture is downstream from race. Trying to distinguish between them is retarded; if this man was never in France, and his religion was never in France, and his people were never allowed into white nations then this teacher would still be alive. It is literally as simple as that. Trying to overcomplicate it with moronic statements; and idiotic ideals about trying to change peoples culture as we allow them to waltz in will continue to get people raped and killed.
> 
> No non white should be in a white country; simple as.


Muh ethnostate


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 16, 2020)

Baguette eater here.
What frightens me the most is not these news.
It's the fact that since the attack on the Bataclan, which made a lot of noise, every other act of extremism has been watered down.
For example you heard about the Bataclan's attack for weeks and on every French news channel, as for this attack you'll hear about it for two days and on the biggest news channel then people will forget it.

I can't wait to get the hell out of this country.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Oct 16, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> That's the teacher's head?
> 
> Shit. Maybe it's me being desensitized but that's a clean cut. Almost fake.
> 
> ...


You know what they say: _Ask-ull_ and you shall receive.


----------



## Symalsa (Oct 16, 2020)

Respect the Erect said:


> I light be off here. On twitter they called him “Mr Paty”. So I’m seeing two IDs on this guy (see bottom tweet) View attachment 1666681


 Newspaper calling the victim “Samuel P”. Likely Samuel Paty



			https://archive.ph/Q7jlL


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 16, 2020)

Those poor oppressed muslams.  France must be so cruel to them


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Oct 16, 2020)

"The French will always be joyous and gay. Nothing will crush our spirit." -Some old frog faggot who never pictured muslims in the future lol.


----------



## гape (Oct 16, 2020)

Technetium said:


> I think you're a bit too paranoid. I just checked some of the top French-language news sites (Le Figaro, Le Parisien, Le Monde, FranceTVInfo), they all mention the teacher showing the Mohammed drawings in his free speech lesson, within the essential bullet point summary. I don't think that fact is going to be hidden.



it may seem excessive but it's happened before, why would they feel the need to remove that fact in the first place? don't put anything behind revisionists in the year 2020

archive for le figaro
https://archive.md/I8Z6i


			https://web.archive.org/web/20201016201523/https://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-france/un-professeur-d-histoire-decapite-pres-de-paris-le-parquet-antiterroriste-saisi-20201016


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 16, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> I have to agree the image looks photoshopped.  Is there any definitive about it?


The pigfucker posted it to his twitter account. The police said that he did so right before they got to him.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 16, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> Muh ethnostate


If France were a French ethnostate how many French girls would be being raped by Muslims? How many Frenchmen would have their heads cut off by non whites? 

Saying 'Muh ethnostate' is a cute comment, but the reality is that France, Europe and every other white nation is literally besieged by hostile invaders who hate us, want us dead and would wipe us out with glee if they could. Non whites and foreigners under French rule used to be too scared to even look at a French man or woman the wrong way because the soldiers would beat him to death if they did so; and now they've cut off a mans head because he 'offended' their religion. A religion that should not be there in the first place, an attack that would not have happened if the man was not there. 

So yes 'muh ethnostate' is desirable. I would rather every single non native of Europe be ejected from her soil back into whatever shithole they've come from and every Mosque razed than a European get so much as a papercut from these 'people'; let alone be fucking decapitated.


----------



## You're a Big Guy (Oct 16, 2020)

Sneakywombat666 said:


> And people wonder why brenton tarrant did what he did.


I've never wondered why he did it. I just wish he'd killed more.


----------



## An Avenging Bird (Oct 16, 2020)

Fuck Muhammad and fuck your savage religion


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 16, 2020)

The next terrorist attack in France will most likely be a christchurch-like massacre.

The tension is building up


----------



## You're a Big Guy (Oct 16, 2020)

Meghan Sparkle said:


> Just a correction for the OP : the terrorist was a 18 yo tchetchen, not a parent.
> 
> This story follows a post which got viral on french Twitter, where the history teacher was accused of showing naked pictures of women to his students and insulting Muhammad.
> 
> ...


Seriously, what in the fuck is wrong with chechens? They seem to be more savage and barbaric than even the sand jockey muslims. Also, your Step-father is a smart man.



JeanActimel said:


> The next terrorist attack in France will most likely be a christchurch-like massacre.
> 
> The tension is building up


Wouldn't be a 'terror attack' though. It would simply be some Frenchman performing pest control on a deeply embedded hive that's destroying his country.


----------



## BlueSpark (Oct 16, 2020)

reddit is is deleting comments/threads and handing out bans like candy:


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 16, 2020)

Meghan Sparkle said:


> When I was a progressive-autistic-sperg, arguing with my step-father when he said islam was a threat to France, and Charlie was only the beginning.


There were so many appallingly bad takes in progressive and socialist media about the Charlie Hebdo attack, often delivered by people who clearly had never heard of the publication before that day.  There are still so many Charlie Hebdo covers circulated as "proof" that it's a racist publication by people who clearly don't really know what they're looking at.  That was my personal 1956, I guess.  I'm sure some others reacted the same way.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 16, 2020)

race ≠ religion

It is definitely true that certain religions tend to be dominated by adherents of a certain race, especially if a religion was created in an area that is dominated by a specific race (east Asia and Buddhism) but they aren't the same thing. There are Christians all over the world of different races, there's white Muslims (Chechnya), black Buddhists, and so on. 

This line of thinking is the same one that causes lefties to accuse you of racism if you criticize Islam and demonize Christianity because of its "whiteness." We should strive to be better than that.


----------



## Quixotic Man (Oct 16, 2020)

How long until Western countries learn that multiculturalism only works up to a point?


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Oct 16, 2020)

ThatDumbPhilosopher said:


> Baguette eater here.
> What frightens me the most is not these news.
> It's the fact that since the attack on the Bataclan, which made a lot of noise, every other act of extremism has been watered down.
> For example you heard about the Bataclan's attack for weeks and on every French news channel, as for this attack you'll hear about it for two days and on the biggest news channel then people will forget it.
> ...


If you Euros decide to come here, not just to the US, but the entire CONTINENT of America en mass like you did from 1846 to the 1940's; don't bring the same bullshit that let you allow things to get this bad over there, over here, or else you'll get kicked right fucking back.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Oct 16, 2020)

This one's for the goat fuckers:


----------



## Yanivs Mutilated Cock (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## args (Oct 16, 2020)

Meghan Sparkle said:


> We have a big problem with islam, and this is only getting worse every passing year.


I honestly think your people will handle it. If the french don't like something, they will revolt until it's done. As long as the french don't revive the  _Erbfeindschaft, _I'm fine with them.


----------



## moonman1488 (Oct 16, 2020)

At this point I don't think France is going to do anything about the shitskins until one of them literally crashes a plane into the Louvre or Eiffel Tower. And even then maybe they'll let it slide as just being part of Muslim culture.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 16, 2020)

Just send them home. Of course that is not on the table, so let's have more police state that will never be used to punish actual criminals but to brutalize the already opressed and docile polulation.

Also... we don't live in a society fam. If we were, the attacked group would respond to the agressor group.
But nope, we don't live in a society. Sorry Joker.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## TitanWest (Oct 16, 2020)

Humble Shitpost Merchant said:


> It's cool how you can make fun of Christianity or Hinduism but the moment someone has a giggle at the expense of Islam the honor killings start.


People don't make fun of Hinduism in India. The Hindus there don't fuck around. The Muslims, Sikhs, and Christians are scared of Hindu Extremists there. They'll kill Christians and launch anti-Muslim pogroms. The current PM of India looked the other way when he was a Mayor and an anti-Muslim pogrom happened in his area.

Bottom line is - if you don't stick up for yourselves others will step on you. The West has grown complacent and weak. We fooled ourselves into thinking our values were universal and others thought like us OR that we could "assimilate" away thousands of years of biologically hard-coded tribalism from Third Worlders. We're learning the hard way what our ancestors took for granted: multiracialism doesn't work and not all men are created the same. Some day our descendants will look with horror at how we almost gave away our most of our civilization because Jews would call us racist. These descendants will view us with disgust and will have to work hard to reclaim what we gave away.



DamageJoy said:


> Just send them home. Of course that is not on the table, so let's have more police state that will never be used to punish actual criminals but to brutalize the already opressed and docile polulation.


Never say never! If they all came here en masse they can be sent back en masse. As soon as the comforts of our economic system vanish and we become closer to minority status we'll wake up and begin the Reconquista. Shutting down the NGO's who import migrants here, cutting off gibs that bribe migrants to come here, offering an unwelcoming environment that scares migrants from coming (Like they do in Eastern Europe), cracking down on employers who employ migrants, etc. Most will self-deport once they see the gibs run out and that we're not taking their shit anymore. The only problem would be Jews and their shabbos goyim actively working to prevent us from reasserting ourselves.

Setting up a police state in our current state would be bad since it would be turned against "evil white nationalists" like us. Repatriation is the future option we need to work towards. Experts agree! It works:



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Wetback
		



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_exchange_between_Greece_and_Turkey
		



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_and_expulsion_of_Germans_(1944%E2%80%931950)


----------



## discombobulate (Oct 16, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> If France were a French ethnostate how many French girls would be being raped by Muslims? How many Frenchmen would have their heads cut off by non whites?
> 
> Saying 'Muh ethnostate' is a cute comment, but the reality is that France, Europe and every other white nation is literally besieged by hostile invaders who hate us, want us dead and would wipe us out with glee if they could. Non whites and foreigners under French rule used to be too scared to even look at a French man or woman the wrong way because the soldiers would beat him to death if they did so; and now they've cut off a mans head because he 'offended' their religion. A religion that should not be there in the first place, an attack that would not have happened if the man was not there.
> 
> So yes 'muh ethnostate' is desirable. I would rather every single non native of Europe be ejected from her soil back into whatever shithole they've come from and every Mosque razed than a European get so much as a papercut from these 'people'; let alone be fucking decapitated.


He's apparently a Chechen. They're white Europeans. The problem here is Islam, not the color of his skin. Chechnya is a shithole that's radicalized itself over the last half-century with pretty much none of that due to race and everything to do with Islam and the USSR being a shithole itself.


----------



## Munchingonfish (Oct 16, 2020)

Respect the Erect said:


> Already on police radar according to this “person”
> 
> 
> 
> https://nitter.net/margothaddad/status/1317154792486088705


Why do the police admit to this? It's the opposite of reassuring. It suggests they could've prevented this from happening but didn't.

Is France one of the European countries that arrests people for wrong think?


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Oct 16, 2020)

Brenton Tarrant did nothing wrong


Spoiler: gore


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 16, 2020)

Munchingonfish said:


> Is France one of the European countries that arrests people for wrong think?


*Yes, of course:*


			https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/antisemitism/french-holocaust-denier-alain-soral-arrested-his-ally-dieudonne-banned-637532
		

French Holocaust denier Alain Soral arrested, his ally Dieudonne banned​


> Soral, who has previously been sentenced to prison for inciting racial hatred and denying the Holocaust was apprehended at his Paris apartment on July 29 in connection with his website, “Equality and Reconciliation,” Le Parisien reported. The website outlines conspiracy theories about how Jews exercise their power and calls for a revolution.


----------



## Friendly_AI (Oct 16, 2020)

Russian news sites, citing French news agencies, now say the terrorist was from Moscow.

Considering how Moscow had seen Chechens' weddings with gunfire (just in the air) right in the middle of the city and that "Apologize!" (to Ramzan Kadyrov, the head of Chechnya) has become a meme after a lot of violence and disappearances of journalists, human rights activists, gays and young women deciding to be independent, such news do not surprise. Just goes to show that what one may think is 'based' and defending honor, another thinks a horrifying crime.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Oct 16, 2020)

GUESS THE WHOLE FUCK ISLAM BIT WENT OVER HIS HEAD HUH


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 16, 2020)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> If you Euros decide to come here, not just to the US, but the entire CONTINENT of America en mass like you did from 1846 to the 1940's; don't bring the same bullshit that let you allow things to get this bad over there, over here, or else you'll get kicked right fucking back.


If I move it's because I would have lost all faith in my fellow citizens concerning a possible revolution.
It would be useless to revolt by myself and get an insignificant death. Unlike some if I move to another country I would adapt to this country.


----------



## Constellationzero (Oct 16, 2020)

Respect the Erect said:


> The best solution for this - because police won’t do shit - is a literal gay op. Hear me out...
> 
> as soon as the perp is named find his friends and family, grab the doxeroo, fake messages that include him messaging a gay lover.
> 
> ...



Or you can send the family a nice Christmas gift. I suggest a Toshiba Bombeat with a free Semtex(tm) cassette!


----------



## The Cum Consumer (Oct 16, 2020)

The virgin french teacher vs the Chad Muslim


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Oct 16, 2020)

Shit like this makes me look at what the Chinese are doing to the Uygurs and whatever sympathy I had just dissipates. It's preemptive self defense.


----------



## The Cum Consumer (Oct 16, 2020)

ExceptionallyExceptional said:


> Shit like this makes me look at what the Chinese are doing to the Uygurs and whatever sympathy I had just dissipates. It's preemptive self defense.


The Muslims have been in China for centuries. The CCP just wants to destroy religion in China because they perceive it as a threat to their power.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Oct 16, 2020)

The Cum Consumer said:


> The Muslims have been in China for centuries. The CCP just wants to destroy religion in China because they perceive it as a threat to their power.


Yeah, but in this case the religion they've decided to target is a legitimate threat to basically everything. So my ability to empathize is seriously hampered.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Oct 16, 2020)

Despite the French letting refugees that have radical leanings into their country, I have to say, this shit was pretty gruesome. 

I hope the cops fired bullets of peace.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Oct 16, 2020)

Ok sorry in advance for the schizo theory but I've looked closely at the image of the severed head and there are several things that I find interesting.
WARNING THE SPOILERED IMAGE IS A HIGH RESOLUTION PHOTO OF THE SEVERED HEAD:


Spoiler: GRAPHIC








A: This head was severed with the use of a meat cleaver from what I understand, could such a tool make a cut that clean? The neck is severed but that looks exceptionally well cut. This tool had to be a really, really sharp to cut the head of that man like this.

B: What the fuck is this thing wrapped around his neck? Looks like medical adhesive bandage tape, weird....

C: Looks like the back of his head got sever head trauma, could that blow on the back of the head been inflicted prior to the decapitation?

D: Slashed lower ear lobe, also a very deep cut down the level of his cheek. That stuff couldn't have been inflicted if he was hit in the back first so maybe there was more than one assailant?....

Just a few observations, I'm not drawing any conclusions but this severed head looks weird. (Not a severed head expert.)

EDIT: I poorly interpreted the photo, users clarified:


Johan Schmidt said:


> It's a facemask on his neck.





Gehenna said:


> Its not a clean cut, the clean line is the edge of a facemask. The actual cut is your C and its a fucking bloody pulp.


----------



## Witthel (Oct 16, 2020)

Really, what else would you expect from a "religion" founded by a warlord pedophile?


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 16, 2020)

エボラちゃん said:


> Ok sorry in advance for the schizo theory but I've looked closely at the image of the severed head and there are several things that I find interesting.
> WARNING THE SPOILERED IMAGE IS A RESOLUTION PHOTO OF THE SEVERED HEAD:
> 
> 
> ...


It's a facemask on his neck.


----------



## Gehenna (Oct 16, 2020)

エボラちゃん said:


> Ok sorry in advance for the schizo theory but I've looked closely at the image of the severed head and there are several things that I find interesting.
> WARNING THE SPOILERED IMAGE IS A RESOLUTION PHOTO OF THE SEVERED HEAD:
> 
> 
> ...


Its not a clean cut, the clean line is the edge of a facemask. The actual cut is your C and its a fucking bloody pulp.


----------



## Karl Franz (Oct 16, 2020)

Friendly_AI said:


> Russian news sites, citing French news agencies, now say the terrorist was from Moscow.
> 
> Considering how Moscow had seen Chechens' weddings with gunfire (just in the air) right in the middle of the city and that "Apologize!" (to Ramzan Kadyrov, the head of Chechnya) has become a meme after a lot of violence and disappearances of journalists, human rights activists, gays and young women deciding to be independent, such news do not surprise. Just goes to show that what one may think is 'based' and defending honor, another thinks a horrifying crime.


Moreover, the perp is said to be a fugitive from Chechnya for being too radical. Thank you France for accepting such peaceful refugees.

Ramzan himself is more of a clan loyalty and corruption guy, and got to power by chasing down muslim separatists in mountains.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Oct 16, 2020)

Gehenna said:


> Its not a clean cut, the clean line is the edge of a facemask. The actual cut is your C and its a fucking bloody pulp.





Johan Schmidt said:


> It's a facemask on his neck.


Oh that makes a lot more sense now! Thanks!


----------



## LiquidKid (Oct 16, 2020)

I want to know how the attacker was even aware of the teacher’s class. Was there a Muslim kid who tattled? Was the class live streamed?


----------



## Azovka (Oct 16, 2020)

Baguette-land resident here:

The Parisian hottakes on it are something else. A few choice quotes, translated for your convenience from my rl social circle

“He had it coming”
“Showing the Prophet is a sin. He should respect the religion.”
“Islam has nothing to do with it. I won’t talk to you if you continue to amalgamate Islam with this madman”.
“Given the current climate, he had to know this was coming.”
“Islam is a younger religion. Jews and Christians were the same before - look at the Religion Wars and Crusades”.

Those are all from champagne socialists (privileged Parisian class, a couple of which did Science Po).

Guess this is really the hill my social life is going to die on.


----------



## Kaede Akamatsu (Oct 16, 2020)

I find it kind of ironic that this happened the day after the Bosphorus HOI4 DLC dropped, which added stuff for Turkey.

Seriously though, what's up with Chechens? Is there a reason why they're seemingly more radicalized than other Muslim groups (except for those in the Middle East, but Chechens do it a lot more outside their homeland)?


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 16, 2020)

The Cum Consumer said:


> The Muslims have been in China for centuries. The CCP just wants to destroy religion in China because they perceive it as a threat to their power.


It's the smart move to make. Aim for unity and monoculture or get murdered like the West.



エボラちゃん said:


> B: What the fuck is this thing wrapped around his neck? Looks like medical adhesive bandage tape, weird....


Surgical mask, as is the fashion nowadays.


----------



## Karl Franz (Oct 16, 2020)

Kaede Akamatsu said:


> I find it kind of ironic that this happened the day after the Bosphorus HOI4 DLC dropped, which added stuff for Turkey.
> 
> Seriously though, what's up with Chechens? Is there a reason why they're seemingly more radicalized than other Muslim groups (except for those in the Middle East, but Chechens do it a lot more outside their homeland)?


Spiteful mountain raiders with tribal society, with ages of guerilla practice. Should've let them fuck off in peace when USSR dissolved.

Putin lets Ramzan do whatever he wants and sends piles of money, as long as Chechens do not explode, and that is the only thing that kinda works on them.


----------



## Women should die (Oct 16, 2020)

there hasn't been a single christian terrorist attack in recent memory, but there has been so many islamic terrorist attacks its unreal. I love how people actually try to defend sand niggers and their dogshit religion


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm seeing a lot of bigotry and intolerance of other cultures in this thread.  To help with this here is a fun twist on a classic character to help everyone become better people.


Hopefully you will use this as inspiration to educate yourselves. #BLM


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Oct 16, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> It's a facemask on his neck.


Phew at least Grandma is safe from the coof.....but he's not.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 16, 2020)

Quixotic Man said:


> How long until Western countries learn that multiculturalism only work up to a point?


The western civilised world is _painfully _aware that multiculturalism doesn't work _at all_. Problem is that the West also has welfare states that can't be sustained with their dying native populations so that importing the dregs of the Third World becomes a socio-economic necessity. No one in their right mind is delighted about importing Arabs and sub-Saharan Africans, but they just happen to be the only peoples left that still bother to reproduce.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 16, 2020)

Azovka said:


> “Islam is a younger religion. Jews and Christians were the same before - look at the Religion Wars and Crusades”.


The reason why they're so many refugees coming from the East to the West is because Islam is stuck in 9th century customs. 

Not even stuck in the past, living in the past. Beheadings, death to the West, their treatment to women, random bombings, it's literally barbaric over there. Uncivilized, unstable. 

Islam in the Middle East needs a massive reform if it wants to fit into the modem world. The closest I could think of is Sunni Islam.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Oct 16, 2020)

Calling it now, white man wearing a mask. We all know white people are the only ones who hurt others


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 16, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> The closest I could think of is Sunni Islam.


Al Qaeda and ISIS are Sunnis. Choosing between them and Shi'ites is like choosing between Bloods and Crips.


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Oct 16, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> The western civilised world is _painfully _aware that multiculturalism doesn't work _at all_. Problem is that the West also has welfare states that can't be sustained with their dying native populations so that importing the dregs of the Third World becomes a socio-economic necessity. No one in their right mind is delighted about importing Arabs and sub-Saharan Africans, but they just happen to be the only peoples left that still bother to reproduce.


Most of them leech anyways. How does importing more leeches slow down economic collapse?


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 16, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> ISIS were/are Sunnis. Choosing between them and Shi'ites is like choosing between Bloods and Crips.


I don't want to classify Islam as a whole, but the mass majority in the Middle East aren't helping matters.


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 16, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I don't want to classify Islam as a whole, but the mass majority in the Middle East aren't helping matters.



الأعضاء الجنسية للآباء: يتم إخفاء قضبان الآباء تقليديًا من تفتيش أولئك الذين ليسوا "قابلين للنوادي" ، كما يعمل التعبير. هذه القضيب السحرية، ولكن ليس معظم الوقت. معظم الوقت هم "في بقية". في وضعية "في الراحة" فهي صغيرة ، تكاد تذبل ، وتخفي بسهولة في مآزر النجار ، أو الفصول ، أو بدلات الاستحمام ، أو السراويل العادية. في الواقع أنها ليست أي شيء كنت تريد أن تظهر أي شخص، في هذه الحالة، فهي بالأحرى مثل الفطر أو، وربما، القواقع الكبيرة. السحر، في هذه الأوقات، يقيم في أجزاء أخرى من الأب (أطراف الأصابع، الذراع اليمنى) وليس في القضيب. في بعض الأحيان، يطلب الطفل، الذي عادة ما يكون ابنة جريئة تبلغ من العمر ست سنوات، الإذن برؤيته. وينبغي الموافقة على هذا الطلب مرة واحدة. ولكن فقط في الصباح الباكر، عندما كنت في السرير، وفقط عندما الانتصاب الصباح الباكر غير موجود. نعم ، دعها تلمسه (بخفة ، بالطبع) ، ولكن لفترة وجيزة. لا تسمح لها أن تبقى أو الحصول على المهتمين جدا. كن مسألة واقع، نوع، وغير ية. التظاهر، في الوقت الراهن، أنه هو الدنيوية مثل ا لأعان كبيرة. ثم بهدوء، دون تسرع غير لائق، غطي الأمر مرة أخرى. تذكر أنه يسمح لها "لمسها"، وليس "الاحتفاظ بها"؛ التمييز مهم. عن الأبناء يجب أن تستخدم حكمك الخاص ومن غير الحكيم (فضلا عن غير الضروري) أن يرعبهم؛ لديك طرق أخرى كثيرة لتحقيق ذلك. (تشانكري) سبب وجيه لعدم القيام بأي من هذا عندما تكون قضبان الآباء شبه منتصبة ، titillated من قبل بعض الملاحظة المثيرة الضالة ، مثل لمحة عن حافر أنثى جذابة ، محرومة من شبشبها ، ومعرفة الابتسامات يجب أن يتم تبادلها مع الآباء الآخرين الحاضرين (أفضل : نصف الابتسامات) وترك المسألة قطرة. شبه الانتصاب هو نصف التدبير ، كما عرف أرسطو ؛ هذا هو السبب في أن معظم القضيب في المتاحف قد طرقت قبالة مع مطرقة. لم يتحمل الفنيون الأصليون فكرة رفض أرسطو، وشوهوا عملهم بدلاً من أن يستحقوا ازدراء البريبينتيك العظيم. إن فكرة أن هذا التشويه تم تنفيذه من قبل "فرق تنظيف" مسيحية في وقت لاحق هي فكرة غير صحيحة، أسطورة خالصة. المسألة كما عرضتها. وينبغي عرض القضيب متحمس، مجنون، منتصب تماما فقط لمن لديه متحمس، لشفتيه، لقبلة من تحسين. يمكن القيام بالعديد من الأشياء الأخرى مع قضبان الآباء ، ولكن تم بالفعل وصفها بشكل كاف من قبل أشخاص آخرين. القضيب من الآباء هي في كل النواحي متفوقة على القضيب من غير الوالدين، وليس بسبب حجم أو وزن أو أي اعتبار من هذا النوع ولكن بسبب "مسؤولية" الميتافيزيقية. هذا صحيح حتى على الآباء الفقراء أو السيئين أو المجانين. وتعكس القطع الأثرية الأفريقية هذا الوضع الخاص. القطع الأثرية قبل كولومبوس، بالنسبة للجزء الأكبر، لا.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 16, 2020)

@Meat Target how many segments of Islam are currently around in the world?


----------



## Tiger Jack (Oct 16, 2020)

['Don't Look Back in Anger' Intensifies]


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 16, 2020)

Just Some Other Guy said:


> Most of them leech anyways. How does importing more leeches slow down economic collapse?


Because I doubt that most of them are welfare sponges. And even if they were, importing Arabs and sub-Saharans while hoping, fingers crossed, that maybe they are going to integrate into the society and contribute to the welfare state is the only politically acceptable option in the western hemisphere. If you think it's a total non-solution that might only prolong the inevitable for a bit, you'd be correct.


----------



## haurchefant (Oct 16, 2020)

The Cum Consumer said:


> The Muslims have been in China for centuries. The CCP just wants to destroy religion in China because they perceive it as a threat to their power.


You're not wrong, and the same reasoning is why the CCP targets Christians and other movements as well. There are a sect of Muslims that are allowed to operate in China, I presume they knuckled under and accepted their lot.

Stuff like this is why there's not a lot of sympathy for the Uighur situation in the West. They do the exact same shit in China and Chinese officials responded by crushing them.

wrt the story I do wonder if this was also a result of Muslims seething because they haven't been in the news in months, lol. imo a lot of this aloha snackbar shit is also about attention, being feared etc. This is probably late but apparently the killer was actually 18 years old and not a parent: https://twitter.com/kimwillsher1/status/1317208464691765248 

Which also puts him at the same age as the vapid attention seeking demographic. This was about le blasphemy against the child rapist Mohammed, I just wonder if wanting to be on the news was a part of it as well.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 16, 2020)

According to students in that class, he gave the Muslim students a trigger warning and asked them to leave the class of they didn't want to see images of Muhammad. Not good enough for these nutters. When you import, embrace and excuse far out Arabic Muslims, you get this.


----------



## anionfarflung (Oct 16, 2020)

As much as I hate commie Chinks who torture animals to death giving us wave after wave of zoonotic viruses, I applaud what they're doing to their Muslims.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Oct 16, 2020)

import the third word, become the third world


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Oct 16, 2020)

Karl Franz said:


> Moreover, the perp is said to be a fugitive from Chechnya for being too radical. Thank you France for accepting such peaceful refugees.


Chechnya? The Boston Marathon Bombers were also from Chechnya, weren't they?


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 16, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> According to students in that class, he gave the Muslim students a trigger warning and asked them to leave the class of they didn't want to see images of Muhammad.


Of course, this only works if the people in question actually desire not to be offended.  If social media has taught us anything, it's that people will spend all day seeking out examples of things they hate for the joy of taking part in demonstrative outrage.  This goes doubly if you're part of a group whose whole identity is based on vengeful anger against (perceived) persecution.


----------



## Pixy (Oct 16, 2020)

Reverend said:


> And why isn't Twitter censoring this for 'gore/violence/hate speech' ?


They only do this for American politics, and anything that American users significantly whine about.


----------



## The Cum Consumer (Oct 16, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> @Meat Target how many segments of Islam are currently around in the world?


There's quite a bit, and virtually every Islamic terrorist attack can be traced to a sect called Wahabbism. Despite what people say about Islam being stuck in the 9th century, Islam is undergoing what's basically their version of the Protestant revolution, with the reform Wahabbi movement declaring traditional Islam shirk. What we call Islam is very different from the Islam that people from even the 1700s followed. The reason that Wahabbism spread so well is because it's the official sect of the Saudis. In addition to having control over many of the most holy areas in Islam (most notably Mecca), oil has made the Saudis absurdly rich. Combine that with a Middle East that was actually pretty secular until the Kaaba was held hostage, and you have a massive group of people looking for an Islamic identity and a kingdom with the resources to launch massive propaganda campaigns. There's also other ways that the Saudis can control the Islamic world as well. Because they believe that only their sect is correct, they systemically exclude non-Wahabbis from going to Haji, which incentivizes Muslims to become Wahabbis. They also have a campaign to destroy as many Islamic sites as possible. This sounds very weird until you learn about how the Wahabbis are opposed to the traditional practices of grave-visiting and venerating saints. By destroying these sites, it's become impossible for many Muslims to make traditional pilgrimages. Even many non-Wahabbis consider the veneration of saints to be shirk now, in stark contrast to the vast majority of Islamic scholarship. The Saudis have even been known to fund terrorist activities, and may have had direct involvement in 9/11. Ironically, this was done with the money that they got from America because of thirst for oil. Then you have war in the Middle East because of 9/11 (inb4 "muh credible threat of WMD in Iran"), which led to a lot of anti-American sentiments among Muslims, which increased radicalization, which let the Saudis convert more people. Until the western world stops simping for Saudi oil, their propaganda campaigns will continue, and more Muslims will become Wahabbis.

TL;DR Saudi Arabia is an enemy of the First World, and we need to recognize them as such.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 16, 2020)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> Chechnya? The Boston Marathon Bombers were also from Chechnya, weren't they?


Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was born in the U.S. to a Chechen-descended family.  If I recall correctly, his forebears were forcibly relocated from Chechnya during WWII.


----------



## Doctor Ivo Robotnik Sr. (Oct 16, 2020)

Damm he really got ahead of himself


----------



## AnaV (Oct 16, 2020)

His friends are so jealous,
You know how Muslims get,
Sometimes it’s, so easy, 
For you to lose your head.


----------



## anionfarflung (Oct 16, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I don't want to classify Islam as a whole, but the mass majority in the Middle East aren't helping matters.



I say as an atheist that, among the large world religions, I classify Islam as singularly pernicious. It is a defining tenet of the religion that they consider an illiterate liar, slaver, rapist of little girls, and mass murderer to be "al-insan al-kamil" - "the exemplary man."

In other words, the best asslifter is the one who lives his life as closely as possible in accordance with the Sunna - basically the biography of Muhammad.   When asslifters believe that Muhammad personally beheaded 600 to 900 men and boys (with a hint of pubic hair) of the Jewish Banu Qurayza tribe, it's no wonder what this Chechen did today.

The Shahada is a declaration of war against the rest of the human race.  Anyone who recites it in earnest is a mortal enemy of us all, and should be eliminated. 

Most of the Ummah, Arabs and Pakis in particular, practice cousin marriage and have an average IQ of around 85 due to the depressive effects of inbreeding.

The so-called "Golden Age of Islam" is a myth. The numerals we use today, along with the concept of a numeral for 0, are Hindu. Advanced mathematics was established by Greeks, Hindus, with some credit to Babylonians who existed long before Arab desert vermin. Just Google Diophantus.

Sure, Christians could be savage in the past, along with every other human, but they did not find an excuse for savagery in the example of Jesus as depicted in the scriptures. The Crusades were a retarded (literal sense) and justified reaction to Mud-slime depredations.

Don't forget that the asslifters had footholds in the Balkans and Iberia, and advanced halfway into France (Poitiers, Toulouse) and as far as Vienna, and we are still suffering from the fallout of that in the West today.

The rest of the world should declare a war of extermination on Muslims - all Muslims. They should be forced to denounce Muhammad or die. The future of the human race cannot be allowed to be sabotaged by these filth, whose lives have no value.

Ici, on est chez nous. On ne recule plus.


----------



## NerdShamer (Oct 16, 2020)

Literally every other religion: This is what our gods look like and they're ultrachads.

Muslims: You draw Mohammed like you draw bearded rapist uncle? MOHAMMED IS HOLY VIRGIN! I KNIFE YOU NOW!!!


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 16, 2020)

Such cultural enrichment Islam has brought to European society.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Oct 16, 2020)

I won't @ people because I'm not patient enough, but to all those wet pansies on here who down voted me when I said I had no sympathy for Muslims in China because of what happens when Muslims are left to their own devices; how stupid are you feeling right now?

Diversity is not strength. Remove Kebab.


----------



## Technetium (Oct 16, 2020)

poop said:


> it may seem excessive but it's happened before, why would they feel the need to remove that fact in the first place? don't put anything behind revisionists in the year 2020
> 
> archive for le figaro
> https://archive.md/I8Z6i
> ...



No, I understand the concern, it's just that in this case I doubt that fact will be memory-holed. It's currently mentioned on the front page of the BBC news website (archive)





The Guardian even mentions it in the article title, even though the article itself isn't anywhere on the front page (at least that I can find). How bizarre.


----------



## WonderWino (Oct 16, 2020)

Here is yahoos spicy take on it









						French leader decries terrorist beheading of teacher
					

PARIS — French President Emmanuel Macron denounced what he called an “Islamist terrorist attack” against a history teacher decapitated in a Paris suburb Friday, urging the nation to stand united against extremism. The teacher had discussed caricatures of Islam's Prophet Muhammad with his class...




					ca.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Driftwood (Oct 16, 2020)

All Cops Are Based said:


> import the third word, become the third world


At least the Mexican illegals I worked with as a teen openly hated the US and were 100% ready to leave for the winter the minute they could. It was all about money for the ones I knew. There was never a thought in their head to make Mexico 2.0  in the US. Why would they do that? If Mexico were that great, they would still be there and then if the US was Mexico, they could not milk it and no point border hopping. Where beaners have more brains than people from Islamic shitholes.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 16, 2020)

Unironically bomb the Middle East into the fucking stone age, everything good there died with the Persians.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 16, 2020)

Is it bad that I'm just like "eh, not surprised"? I expect this shit and I don't even understand why people keep trying to mesh the middle east into western society. It is absolutely impossible to fit an unreformed 7th century culture into an advanced 21rst century society. 

Fucking _IMPOSSIBLE_.

I'm generally live and let live with other cultures and try not to judge unless it's insane but let's be honest, and it's fucked up for me to say, but these people are literal savages. Barbarians at the gates of Rome, as it's always been. Islam has warred with western society for it's entire existence yet we sit here and say "we have to be accepting." Look what you get. A educator, someone dedicating their live to fill others with knowledge, gruesomely murdered for a picture._ A fucking picture. _

Fuck Islam, and fuck the EU for actively trying to destroy a culture that's survived millennia for fucking profits.

Give me your top hats niggers because I'm officially MATI.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 16, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Is it bad that I'm just like "eh, not surprised"? I expect this shit and I don't even understand why people keep trying to mesh the middle east into western society. It is absolutely impossible to fit an unreformed 7th century culture into an advanced 21rst century society.
> 
> Fucking _IMPOSSIBLE_.
> 
> ...



At one point, the Islamosphere contributed great advances in linguistics, mathematics, and philosophy. The backwards, hate-feeding-hate religion they espouse has driven what had once been a religion that practiced understanding of God's world through study and meditation into a self-cannibalizing murder horde.

I've always said that Islam needed to westernize if it was to ever be accepted. I no longer hold that position. Islam cannot Westernize, no, it openly _refuses to_, flaunting the murder of citizens in the streets for bothering to exercise their right to free speech. If a friar or an evangelist murdered a man in cold blood for saying 'Jesus Christ!' the world would be torn asunder, but when a Muslim kills someone in the fucking _street _, it's no big surprise. 

If they want to see their God so badly, I say we line them up against walls and start obliging them. I'm *sick* of this shit.


----------



## Technetium (Oct 16, 2020)

Women should die said:


> there hasn't been a single christian terrorist attack in recent memory, but there has been so many islamic terrorist attacks its unreal. I love how people actually try to defend sand niggers and their dogshit religion



Someone once went all irl "akshually" on me and claimed that Christian terrorism has caused more victims in recent times than Islamic terrorism, because of some groups that are active around Central African Rep. and Uganda. It's totally fair to compare a country in a civil war to Europe, I guess, as long as you can show everyone how woke you are.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Oct 16, 2020)

Women should die said:


> there hasn't been a single christian terrorist attack in recent memory, but there has been so many islamic terrorist attacks its unreal. I love how people actually try to defend sand niggers and their dogshit religion



Yes but you see there were a couple protesting outside an abortion clinic.  And have you already forgotten a little thing called The Crusades?  Check mate


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm taking a class on theatre history this semester and we've been going through the beginnings and evidence of ancient theatre across the globe. 

There is really nothing from the Middle East. Why? Because in Islam it is illegal to portray anything, not just Muhammad. If someone portrays something else it is considered idolatry. Because theatre is depicting characters (fictional and real) for entertainment it counts as idolatry. The only thing they had is shadow puppetry IIRC, because it is just shadows and not actual things going on or something. This is also why they don't really have any art. Because painting a picture of someone is idolatry. I think all they have is like mosaics and pottery. Any "art" we have from that region is from a pre-Islam era or when Islam was beginning to form IIRC. 

They don't even have art.


----------



## Symalsa (Oct 16, 2020)

Jimjamflimflam said:


> Yes but you see there were a couple protesting outside an abortion clinic.  And have you already forgotten a little thing called The Crusades?  Check mate


The debate is over. Nicely done


----------



## Junkail (Oct 16, 2020)

I feel sorry for the kid. He lost both a teacher and a father on the same day because of his big mouth. That poor bugger would probably live the rest of his life in regret knowing there's blood on his hands.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 16, 2020)

args said:


> You set nation and christianity equal. I think, religion and government should be two seperate things, that are not influencing each other.
> So if a nation is "taken over" it's not the religions fault but the government's because they didn't react.


It's amazing how we can clearly see the ever snowballing effects of such a concept playing out in live-action, and yet there are still some people so delusional as to think if we just stay the course things will somehow magically change.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 16, 2020)

All Cops Are Based said:


> import the third word, become the third world


No-go zones, grooming gangs, occasional terrorist attacks and much more. Such is the price the West pays for sacrificing its future for welfare.


----------



## derpherp2 (Oct 16, 2020)

This is news? 
Thought the refugees did this in a daily basis in France.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Oct 16, 2020)

Technetium said:


> Someone once went all irl "akshually" on me and claimed that Christian terrorism has caused more victims in recent times than Islamic terrorism, because of some groups that are active around Central African Rep. and Uganda. It's totally fair to compare a country in a civil war to Europe, I guess, as long as you can show everyone how woke you are.


I think someone invoked the'Lord's Resistance Army' of fucking Uganda, a weird slaver death cult, as a comparison to Islam.  The numbers murdered in just Nigeria would utterly surpass this  now essentially defunct group. The killer will be a hero to Moslems worldwide, even if approved preachers will provide an insincere taqiya fuelled condemnation . Where most might sneakily use a mobile phone for porn, Moslems are often spotted sharing beheading videos. The murder, robbery and enslavement of non Moslems is a core tenet of Islam. Christian minorities are kept around so this hardworking class can be squeezed by the typical layabout Moslem. If the minority no longer provides a worthwhile amount of jizya or tax or forced brides, slaves or catamites, the Christians will find themselves murdered like in Turkey and increasingly so in Nigeria and Pakistan.


----------



## Happy Fish (Oct 16, 2020)

The absolute state of Francistan


----------



## Miller (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm tired of seeing my country turn into shit. The communist city near where I live seems to attract the muslim community too.



Reverend said:


> And why isn't Twitter censoring this for 'gore/violence/hate speech' ?


Because Saudi Arabia owns Twitter.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Oct 16, 2020)

Getting off my soapbox a second, I can only echo the Parisian who posted earlier.

My own circle back of freinds in another large French metropolis are on a similar wavelength at the moment: This isnt real Islam, the community must come together in the name of unity against white supremacists who will use this, the teacher was wrong to show the picture etc.

This is your brain on Wokeness.


----------



## MushroomLandTV (Oct 16, 2020)

This is the type of shit that creates new tarrants.


----------



## Technetium (Oct 16, 2020)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> I think someone invoked the'Lord's Resistance Army' of fucking Uganda, a weird slaver death cult, as a comparison to Islam.  The numbers murdered in just Nigeria would utterly surpass this  now essentially defunct group. The killer will be a hero to Moslems worldwide, even if approved preachers will provide an insincere taqiya fuelled condemnation . Where most might sneakily use a mobile phone for porn, Moslems are often spotted sharing beheading videos. The murder, robbery and enslavement of non Moslems is a core tenet of Islam. Christian minorities are kept around so this hardworking class can be squeezed by the typical layabout Moslem. If the minority no longer provides a worthwhile amount of jizya or tax or forced brides, slaves or catamites, the Christians will find themselves murdered like in Turkey and increasingly so in Nigeria and Pakistan.



Indeed, the LRA and Anti-Balaka seem to be the main source of modern Christian terrorism. According to Oxfam, the numbers for LRA are far from negligible. For the period 2008-2011: 



> *Since September 2008*, the LRA has killed more than 2,300 people, abducted more than 3,000 and displaced over 400,000 others in DRC, South Sudan and the Central African Republic. In the DRC alone, 45,000 civilians fled the LRA in the first 6 months of 2011.


https://www.oxfam.org/en/press-rele...ve-fear-their-safety-new-oxfam-survey-reveals (archive)

You could argue that in a region like Sudan/DRC/CAR, where there are constant conflicts and civil wars (including Muslim factions) going on, it's a bit disingenuous to compare that Christian terrorism to the Islamic terrorism which is happening in peace-time Europe. But then again, many people think the West deserves retribution for creating, and profiteering from, instability in the Middle East. Oh and also because of the crusades.


----------



## エボラちゃん (Oct 16, 2020)

Spoiler: haha...


----------



## Zero0 (Oct 16, 2020)

Reddit does it's thing.


----------



## Miller (Oct 16, 2020)

Fagatron said:


> My own circle back of freinds in another large French metropolis are on a similar wavelength at the moment: This isnt real Islam


Since Sarkozy, politicians from both sides have tried to control the behavior of the muslims, first via the myth of the "moderate" muslim (aka the nice friendly islamist who tolerates you until the day he decides to go full jihad) then with the concept of "Islam de France" which is basically an attempt at reforming Islam. What these people don't understand is that you can't reason with fundamentalists. The entire point of their religion is to conquer, to convert people.


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Oct 16, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> According to students in that class, he gave the Muslim students a trigger warning and asked them to leave the class of they didn't want to see images of Muhammad. Not good enough for these nutters. When you import, embrace and excuse far out Arabic Muslims, you get this.


*Embrace* Islam,* Extend* your hospitality to Muslims, *Extinguish* yourself in due time.


----------



## HumanHive (Oct 16, 2020)

Just because Islam demands that its adherence defend the faith doesn’t make it “evil”. There used to be a time Christians did the same.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Just because Islam demands that its adherence defend the faith doesn’t make it “evil”. There used to be a time Christians did the same.


Oh, are you saying they should go ahead and kick off the next Crusade?


----------



## Desu Mountain (Oct 16, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Just because Islam demands that its adherence defend the faith doesn’t make it “evil”. There used to be a time Christians did the same.


You're right. Christians need to go back to their roots and retake Constantinople.

Deus Vult.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Oct 16, 2020)

Desu Mountain said:


> You're right. Christians need to go back to their roots and retake Constantinople.
> 
> Deus Vult.



The West is too hedonistic to do this kind of shit now. It'll have to go broke before it gets rid of the Woke.


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 16, 2020)

discombobulate said:


> He's apparently a Chechen. They're white Europeans. The problem here is Islam, not the color of his skin. Chechnya is a shithole that's radicalized itself over the last half-century with pretty much none of that due to race and everything to do with Islam and the USSR being a shithole itself.


Chechens are genetically much closer to Middle Easterners than they are to Europeans (Especially the French). There is enough admixture to make a few come off as white-passing though.

There are White Muslims in Albania and Bosnia. They're just as moderate as the nearby Christians when it comes to religious practice (They do have secular ethnic conflicts like most of the Balkans though). Look at the Chechens, Turks, and Arabs both pre-Islam and post-Islam. Not much changed. And look at America. We don't have many Muslims. Our problems come from Blacks, Latinos, and Jews who're overwhelmingly non-Muslim.

And it was never about "the color of skin". It's about common ancestry with skin color and facial features being useful heuristics to determine ancestry. Human beings tend to group up along lines of common ancestry and genetic similarity. But white people were convinced by Jews in the 1960's that this was bad and if we didn't actively oppose racism we would be attacked by Jews. So we've gone along with anti-racism to our detriment. But history will reassert itself. If the history of human civilization were put on a clock the past 80 years would be the last 12 minutes of the day. That 12 minutes of 10% of the world's population (White people) being anti-racist is about to end shortly as history goes back to normal.

As whites edge closer to being minorities and they see the reality of multiracial society and as our economic comforts vanish we'll return to normalcy. Our descendants will HATE us - we almost gave up most of our civilization because a bunch of Jews would call us names like "antisemite, sexist, racist, etc.". Our descendants will have to work hard to reconquer what we gave away.



Spoiler: Race Redpills












Spoiler: JQ Redpills


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Oct 16, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Just because Islam demands that its adherence defend the faith doesn’t make it “evil”. There used to be a time Christians did the same.


The key here is 'there used to be a time..."  Several sects of Christianity have progressed to the point where most Christians don't go around killing people of Jesus (unless you're in America)

I wonder what Amy Ramadan will have to say about this if anything.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Oct 16, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Chechens are genetically much closer to Middle Easterners than they are to Europeans (Especially the French). There is enough admixture to make a few come off as white-passing though.
> 
> There are White Muslims in Albania and Bosnia. They're just as moderate as the nearby Christians when it comes to religious practice. Look at the Chechens, Turks, and Arabs both pre-Islam and post-Islam. Not much changed. And look at America. We don't have many Muslims. Our problems come from Blacks, Latinos, and Jews who're overwhelmingly non-Muslim.
> 
> ...


Milošević did nothing wrong.​


----------



## MushroomLandTV (Oct 16, 2020)

ShortBusDriver said:


> Milošević did nothing wrong.​


Man... I wonder why the same doesn't happen to Serbs. 
Huh, maybe they did a reverse jihad to the Muslims in the 90s, maybe that...


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Oct 16, 2020)

I wonder if the killing was halal.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Oct 16, 2020)

They're going to mark him as a covid death


----------



## Lone MacReady (Oct 16, 2020)

Good for him, take what's yours arab. Whitey was cucked enough to invite you in, now he can suffer you.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Oct 16, 2020)

Are the Chehen's parents refugees or how did the French government bungle into allowing people from one of the most turbulent regions in the world into their country? Do the French not know how how to do to do background checks?


----------



## Gooch-gobblerz (Oct 16, 2020)

what a fucking waste . oh well nothing will come of this just like the hundreds of other Islamic terror attacks around Europe.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 16, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Oh, are you saying they should go ahead and kick off the next Crusade?


Lol I do.  Modernist Christians have this bizarre idea that pacifism is of greater importance than obedience to God, which is clearly not the case since Christ himself used violence against acts of blasphemy.


----------



## HandsomeDan (Oct 16, 2020)

Zero0 said:


> Reddit does it's thing.
> 
> View attachment 1667197


We must remember making "racist" statements or having "racist" thoughts is a far worse crime than cutting an innocent person's head off in the middle of a street.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 16, 2020)

Lone MacReady said:


> Good for him, take what's yours arab. Whitey was cucked enough to invite you in, now he can suffer you.


I guess all those bullets were his.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Oct 16, 2020)

Zero0 said:


> Reddit does it's thing.
> 
> View attachment 1667197


Oh poor fucking Muslims with people spewing hate at them. It's. Its like their entire religion is based off hate powerful enough to motivate murder, no...


----------



## Safir (Oct 16, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Imagine moving to another country and then going on a murderous rampage because the country you moved to doesn't follow the same customs as the country you left.





5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> Are the Chehen's parents refugees or how did the French government bungle into allowing people from one of the most turbulent regions in the world into their country? Do the French not know how how to do to do background checks?


I don't know about this perp but there are a lot of Chechen refugees in Europe, and they're the intersection of the worst about immigration. Unlike economic migrants, they're the real deal - they do in fact face real mortal danger back in Chechnya. However, the reason they face danger isn't because they're too enlightened for Earth's anal prolapse. The only difference between them and the other savages is they lost and are therefore in need of a new shithole to rule.



Karl Franz said:


> Moreover, the perp is said to be a fugitive from Chechnya for being too radical.


They aren't "too radical". They're "militants" opposed to Kadyrov, which falls under "terrorism".



Kaede Akamatsu said:


> Seriously though, what's up with Chechens? Is there a reason why they're seemingly more radicalized than other Muslim groups (except for those in the Middle East, but Chechens do it a lot more outside their homeland)?


They do it a lot inside their homeland, too, it just doesn't get reported, and when it does, it's murderers planting bullets on the bodies of their victims. Rape and sex slavery are prevalent. Girls are raped, wives murdered and children stolen. Victims' relatives try to petition Kadyrov but are then forced to apologize. Men are raped to discredit them.


----------



## Unheard Bird (Oct 16, 2020)

Don't worry everyone, freedom of speech is totally protected in western countries.


----------



## Falcos_Commisar (Oct 16, 2020)

anionfarflung said:


> As much as I hate commie Chinks who torture animals to death giving us wave after wave of zoonotic viruses, I applaud what they're doing to their Muslims.


Ehhh, Uighurs were actually pretty damn chill and were big fans of smoking hash and making cool knives. They kept to themselves for the most part. Then CCP decides to exterminate them because Chinese commies fucking HATE religion and anyone who isn't Han or who doesn't act like a Han.



Zwiebelkönigin said:


> At least the Mexican illegals I worked with as a teen openly hated the US and were 100% ready to leave for the winter the minute they could. It was all about money for the ones I knew. There was never a thought in their head to make Mexico 2.0  in the US. Why would they do that? If Mexico were that great, they would still be there and then if the US was Mexico, they could not milk it and no point border hopping. Where beaners have more brains than people from Islamic shitholes.


Good point. A lot of illegals just want to make enough cash to build a home back down south and essentially kinda retire at 30. Another chunk of central/south Americans really like the USA and legit want to be Americans (many actually become citizens and do everything the right way).



Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I'm taking a class on theatre history this semester and we've been going through the beginnings and evidence of ancient theatre across the globe.
> 
> There is really nothing from the Middle East. Why? Because in Islam it is illegal to portray anything, not just Muhammad. If someone portrays something else it is considered idolatry. Because theatre is depicting characters (fictional and real) for entertainment it counts as idolatry. The only thing they had is shadow puppetry IIRC, because it is just shadows and not actual things going on or something. This is also why they don't really have any art. Because painting a picture of someone is idolatry. I think all they have is like mosaics and pottery. Any "art" we have from that region is from a pre-Islam era or when Islam was beginning to form IIRC.
> 
> They don't even have art.


Exactly. The backward types took over most strains of Islam in the 1300s after the Mongols WRECKED the caliphate based in Baghdad. That's when what is essentially the scientific method and rational thinking was basically banned. The Ottomans tried to modernize..... But collapsed due to dumb decisions, corruption, and literally using SLAVE SOLDIERS up until the late 1800s. Oh and having shitty succession plans when a sultan died. The plan was literally a civil war inside the palace and royal family that meant your Elite class was massacred every 20-60 years like clockwork.



Fagatron said:


> Getting off my soapbox a second, I can only echo the Parisian who posted earlier.
> 
> My own circle back of freinds in another large French metropolis are on a similar wavelength at the moment: This isnt real Islam, the community must come together in the name of unity against white supremacists who will use this, the teacher was wrong to show the picture etc.
> 
> This is your brain on Wokeness.


Oh dear God... Really? You'd think after MULTIPLE mass casualty terrorist attacks in the last 5 years they'd WAKE UP.



HumanHive said:


> Just because Islam demands that its adherence defend the faith doesn’t make it “evil”. There used to be a time Christians did the same.


When did Christians chop heads off for showing images of Christ? I don't remember Christians legitimately killing for blasphemy, idolatry, or hurt feelings for CENTURIES.


----------



## FruitFighter (Oct 16, 2020)

If you were to tell people 50 years ago that the French were being conquered by foreigners today they wouldn't believe you...
Or would they?


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Oct 16, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I'm taking a class on theatre history this semester and we've been going through the beginnings and evidence of ancient theatre across the globe.
> 
> There is really nothing from the Middle East. Why? Because in Islam it is illegal to portray anything, not just Muhammad. If someone portrays something else it is considered idolatry. Because theatre is depicting characters (fictional and real) for entertainment it counts as idolatry. The only thing they had is shadow puppetry IIRC, because it is just shadows and not actual things going on or something. This is also why they don't really have any art. Because painting a picture of someone is idolatry. I think all they have is like mosaics and pottery. Any "art" we have from that region is from a pre-Islam era or when Islam was beginning to form IIRC.
> 
> They don't even have art.


I learned about Islamic art. They couldn't have any depictions of humans or animals, so all their art was of plants and (admittedly beautiful) lettering. That's it. 

And the plants were part of the lettering. Not alone.


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 16, 2020)

Honestly I'm shocked by the location and technique. That's a hell of a knife to not only slice the whole throat, but go through the spine. And that's assuming you're getting lucky and going through a disc instead of bone. How did such a (relatively) clean cut happen in broad daylight without a katana, or without a struggle from the teacher? I'd expect multiple stab wounds but not a total and outright decapitation.


----------



## derpherp2 (Oct 16, 2020)

FruitFighter said:


> If you were to tell people 50 years ago that the French were being conquered by foreigners today they wouldn't believe you...
> Or would they?


I mean conquer implies there was a fight.
So they'd be more surprised the French actually did any fighting.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Oct 16, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> How did such a (relatively) clean cut happen in broad daylight without a katana, or without a struggle from the teacher?


Practice.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Oct 16, 2020)

Damn the asians again... oh well it's just part of living in a big city I guess.

Oh wait I'm not a frog so it doesn't apply to me, but I respect the will and votes of the proud frog people.

I recommend them to use this amazing product on themselves or their children after the rapes while they celebrate diversity.




My best wishes from South America


----------



## Shrekking Crew (Oct 16, 2020)

I know it's been said a million times but fuck Islam. This is the shit that happens when you coddle these fucks and let them run roughshod over you. Hard to feel bad for France when it's president was groomed by a hag and they protected Roman Polanski from prosecution for being a gross child-fucking deviant.

The best outcome of one of these encounters was at Garland, Texas where they had a "Draw a Mohammed" contest. Two emissaries of the Religion of Peace came to express their distaste and but they forgot they were in Texas. Those fuckers got blasted with barely landing a grazing shot on a security officer who helped take them down with his service pistol while they had semi-automatic rifles.

It wasn't just Mohammed though being lampooned. There was a picture of Jesus Christ being pissed on, Jesus fisting and sucking Ganesh, and just all sorts of fucked hilarious shit. And yet there were members of only one religion who turned up and tried to kill people for their faggy jihad. Islam is incompatible with the values of the west. All of the countries where it is a majority suck for 99% of the people that live in them.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 16, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Just because Islam demands that its adherence defend the faith doesn’t make it “evil”. There used to be a time Christians did the same.


If this were the 9th century, I'd be on your side. I agree it's important not to get sucked so far into tribalist "ISLAM=BAD" thinking that you're incapable of approaching Islamic history in an openminded way, or of recognizing the potential for atrocities committed by people on your own "side." But at the present moment, Islam is the odd one out when it comes to the normalization of this kind of barbarism.  This is just an obvious fact.

Somewhere like the U.S., when we talk about militant Christians, we're talking about people who will scream at you as you walk into Planned Parenthood; when we talk about militant atheists, we're talking about people who perhaps behave like smug pricks.  But when we talk about "militant Islamists," we're talking about people who will actually kill you.


----------



## dry roasted (Oct 16, 2020)

knitting_workout said:


> View attachment 1666577


I can see why he doesn't like having his picture taken. That unibrow...Yeesh


----------



## iLoveDoe (Oct 16, 2020)

If he really got his head cut off with a knife then it puts all those brazilians and mexican cartel 240p execution videos where they use a blunt ass machete to chop their victims' heads/limbs off to shame

Edit: Also, of course Reddit mods are fags as usual and are closing down any topics about it under the pretext of *Y'ALL CAN'T BEHAVE *


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Oct 16, 2020)

Shrekking Crew said:


> The best outcome of one of these encounters was at Garland, Texas where they had a "Draw a Mohammed" contest. Two emissaries of the Religion of Peace came to express their distaste and but they forgot they were in Texas. Those fuckers got blasted with barely landing a grazing shot on a security officer who helped take them down with his service pistol while they had semi-automatic rifles.


Looked into that story expecting some sandnigger shit. Nope....just a few dumbass dindus who converted. 

I shouldn't be surprised. Only the dumbest of motherfuckers would convert to Islam.


----------



## Goylem (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> As whites edge closer to being minorities and they see the reality of multiracial society and as our economic comforts vanish we'll return to normalcy. Our descendants will HATE us - we almost gave up most of our civilization because a bunch of Jews would call us names like "antisemite, sexist, racist, etc.". Our descendants will have to work hard to reconquer what we gave away.


Yeah, any day now whites are going to start defending themselves, just as they do in South Africa!


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 17, 2020)

Falcos_Commisar said:


> Ehhh, Uighurs were actually pretty damn chill and were big fans of smoking hash and making cool knives. They kept to themselves for the most part. Then CCP decides to exterminate them because Chinese commies fucking HATE religion and anyone who isn't Han or who doesn't act like a Han.


The Chinese government wants to wipe Genghis Khan and the Mongolian Empire from history. They’re still butt hurt all these years later haha.

Despite my dislike of China and their ever growing egos, I dislike Saudi Arabia more. I don’t trust them at all and imo they’re the epitome of “with friends like these who needs enemies?” Saudi Arabia imo is responsible for more deaths and damage to the US and West than Iran ever was.


Falcos_Commisar said:


> Exactly. The backward types took over most strains of Islam in the 1300s after the Mongols WRECKED the caliphate based in Baghdad. That's when what is essentially the scientific method and rational thinking was basically banned. The Ottomans tried to modernize..... But collapsed due to dumb decisions, corruption, and literally using SLAVE SOLDIERS up until the late 1800s. Oh and having shitty succession plans when a sultan died. The plan was literally a civil war inside the palace and royal family that meant your Elite class was massacred every 20-60 years like clockwork.
> 
> Oh dear God... Really? You'd think after MULTIPLE mass casualty terrorist attacks in the last 5 years they'd WAKE UP.


I find a lot of Islam from that period interesting, it’s unfortunate that they’ve regressed...

Leftists hand waving this extremism really disturbs me though. I can understand why some people who have friends who are Muslims will want to defend them reflexively, but it’s really messed up when they handwave it away. They don’t just try to minimize or handwave away violence against western educators and journalists, but they also ignore violence by extremist Muslims against other Muslims. They will only acknowledge religious violence when it’s politically convenient which generally means they’ll only harp on it when it’s right wing Christian or nationalist violence against Muslims but nothing else. Imo by ignoring extremists the left is empowering them to bully and hurt everybody else, especially other Muslims.

Growing up in the states the Muslims I personally knew were pretty chill and none were crazy, but they did tell me some stories that were messed up and a lot of them were afraid of extremism and hated Wahhabism. One of my good childhood friends and I would always play soccer and we’d frequently watch TV together. However I remember how sad he was whenever he saw other kids’ fathers hanging out or being supportive. He eventually told me that his father was an abusive pos and apparently wanted to kill him, his brother, and their mother for disrespecting him, which is why they fled to the states. When we were older we both got into D&D and Warhammer and some people mistook him for being hispanic. We eventually moved to different cities but he was never extreme.

I had another friend in college who studied here and was basically an afghani Ameriboo. He loved rap and country music and was just infatuated with American culture. He was kinda weird tbh but he really liked how he got a lot more attention from women here. Unfortunately he did an interview with some proto-SJW journalist that doxed him through sheer incompetence -the story was a puff piece of course and they were supposed to keep his identity a secret- and he was told he would be killed if he returned. He didn’t mind much since he was an ameriboo but he did worry a lot about his family. Overall, I had good experiences but its foolish to handwave extremism because of a “lived experience” especially considering my friends’ “lived experiences.”

One of my cousins moved to Belgium for about three and a half years for work. We’re not super close but he’s not very political one way or the other. He tells me that in comparison to where we grew up a lot of people are more withdrawn and solemn, and that the Muslims there are more likely to be extremists. Also they’re not really integrated even after several generations of living there.

Since talking to my cousin I have thought about why Muslims in the United States are more integrated and less extreme compared to Europe. I believe that there are several factors. The first is that a lot of the Muslims who are in the US seem to want to be here in the first place, while in Europe many are refugees who begrudgingly moved out of desperation. The second is that Europe is more secular and antagonistic towards religion in general. The third is they’re more likely to be unemployed and underemployed in Europe while in the US they’re slightly more likely to be in the workforce compared to the rest of the country. Imo this is due to bureaucratic red tape in the EU. Imo another factor is that the United States is also more accustomed to immigration. Lastly, I’ve also noticed American Muslims are more likely to be more educated than their European counterparts.


----------



## c4gest4ge (Oct 17, 2020)

I wouldn't advocate for killing people who do this.

Killings like this are their tickets to heaven, as long as they die right away, same idea as suicide bombers.

Lock them up, keep them alive, get them to sin a few times and let them know now they're going to hell and their actions were in vain, and let them sit in prison to rot for a life sentence or eight.


----------



## Baguette Child (Oct 17, 2020)

args said:


> Although a worrying amount of christian people on the internet seem to wish these times back



Almost like being attacked by violent savages and told to take their rape quietly is making people angry! Gee! Funny thing, that!


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 17, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The French government is genuinely more concerned with appearances than the actual, tangible problems corrupting their nation. Just look at this ride through a main street in Paris:
> 
> View attachment 1666553


Jesus, even the Chaz wasn't this awful. I would ask how, but I already know.


----------



## Basil II (Oct 17, 2020)

LMAO at you niggers saying Islam was cool in the middle ages before the "millitants" took over, all the scientific progress you jerk off to was built on the backs of Orthodox Greeks and Zoroastrian Persians. Islam was the exact same back then.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 17, 2020)

Respect the Erect said:


> I light be off here. On twitter they called him “Mr Paty”. So I’m seeing two IDs on this guy (see bottom tweet) and here’s an archive of a “Paty” and his diversity classroom drawings View attachment 1666681



Spoiler that jfc


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 17, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> Let's see how Reuters minimizes this Islamic beheading...
> 
> View attachment 1666520
> https://tw.tinf.io/Reuters/status/1317174782220263430 (https://archive.vn/SlDyq)



One of their latest updates, "knifed to death":

https://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1317333281499729920 (https://archive.vn/ctmBh)

If you don't think the press truly are an enemy of the people, you aren't paying attention.


----------



## Doctor Ivo Robotnik Sr. (Oct 17, 2020)

So, no head?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 17, 2020)

France burned the coal and now it pays the toll. Citizens of UE countries should rise against this shit or they will only get worse.



Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I'm taking a class on theatre history this semester and we've been going through the beginnings and evidence of ancient theatre across the globe.
> 
> There is really nothing from the Middle East. Why? Because in Islam it is illegal to portray anything, not just Muhammad. If someone portrays something else it is considered idolatry. Because theatre is depicting characters (fictional and real) for entertainment it counts as idolatry. The only thing they had is shadow puppetry IIRC, because it is just shadows and not actual things going on or something. This is also why they don't really have any art. Because painting a picture of someone is idolatry. I think all they have is like mosaics and pottery. Any "art" we have from that region is from a pre-Islam era or when Islam was beginning to form IIRC.
> 
> They don't even have art.


So what's up with The Message then? they had a movie for Mohammed´s life story. They don't actually show Mohammed or have him speak in any shot, its all secondary characters driving the movie  but by what you are saying they could have not depicted any character at all since its illegal to portray anything .


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Oct 17, 2020)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> Are the Chehen's parents refugees or how did the French government bungle into allowing people from one of the most turbulent regions in the world into their country? Do the French not know how how to do to do background checks?


But, but, all these poor Chechens are soo fucking opressed by Vladimir P. from M. IMHO it seems more likely that good ole Putin is ruling them with exactly the measures they understand and obviously also need.
Background checks? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Back in 2015 when the Fatherland aka The Merkelistani Peoples Republic decided to open the floodgates of hell, there were hundreds if not thousands who came without anykind of ID and claimed they were minors, albeit they all looked like they were already in or past their 20's.
So what happened you might ask?
Well, we let them in ofc, because of our eternal everlasting guilt and so on and so forth. True story, I shit you not.
Background checks? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



greengrilledcheese said:


> One of their latest updates, "knifed to death":
> View attachment 1667610
> https://tw.tinf.io/Reuters/status/1317333281499729920 (https://archive.vn/ctmBh)
> 
> If you don't think the press truly are an enemy of the people, you aren't paying attention.


Europeans have become good in reading between the lines, e.g. when the press reports a crime and the nationality isn't mentioned the perpetrator was always either a nigger or a towelhead.
Whites (foreign or domestic) are always mentioned when a crime was committed by them.
Also "knifed to death" or "knife attack" is a common synonym for either beheaded or generally stabbed by muslims, it's normally not used when crimes are committed by whites or niggers (except when they're muslim, ofc), then ist's usually "stabbed to death".
Sometimes I really do think that all the news outlets started to use these synonyms not because the political correctness but because that's a way to avoid the backlash against them by the usual Twatter/other social media suspects.

Edit: 
It looks like the French Cops have made four arrest connected to the case.


----------



## mai minakami (Oct 17, 2020)

Someone mentioned that Muslims in the US are different then they are in Europe, I'm unsure of the European part but I completely understand the American aspect.

I had a friend who's Muslim who hated being Muslim; she always mentioned she'd leave as soon as she was 18 and moved out but was nervous about being *honor killed. *Imagine being a highschool teen wanting independence but worried about your throat being slit in the name of ALLAH.
I don't even know if this is in the Quaran but considering that Mohammed fucked a 9 year old I'm not putting it past the Quaran to have a large amount of sociopathy.

I also noticed that a lot of Muslim families that move here don't have the father and the women drive and work. Their children assimilate and so do they. I'm beginning to think (at least where I live in the US) that the Muslims that move here are escaping a domestic violence situation.


----------



## HarpersFerryWest (Oct 17, 2020)

Shaikh Tawhidi weighs in. Is it telling that he's one of the few Imams, or perhaps the _only_ one if we're being honest, who has actively condemned and spoken out against the Islamic extremism that has been hitting Europe in the past few years?





Here's the video clip he put in his tweet:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 17, 2020)

HarpersFerryWest said:


> Shaikh Tawhidi weighs in. Is it telling that he's one of the few Imams, or perhaps the _only_ one if we're being honest, who has actively condemned and spoken out against the Islamic extremism that has been hitting Europe in the past few years?
> View attachment 1667706
> 
> Here's the video clip he put in his tweet:
> View attachment 1667709


Just think, this shit would have been a million times worse had Assad not managed to hold on in Syria.  A lot of this directly stems from the murder of Gaddafi who had been effectively blocking Sub-Saharan and Arab immigration into Europe.  Had an Eastern corridor opened up alongside a Mediterranean one, I'd say it would not be radical to predict that Western Europe would already be majority non-white and Muslim.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Oct 17, 2020)

Fagatron said:


> Getting off my soapbox a second, I can only echo the Parisian who posted earlier.
> 
> My own circle back of freinds in another large French metropolis are on a similar wavelength at the moment: This isnt real Islam, the community must come together in the name of unity against white supremacists who will use this, the teacher was wrong to show the picture etc.
> 
> This is your brain on Wokeness.


They will only get it when they're under attack themselves but it wouldn't surprise me they'd blame the government that refugees are causing violence; not their religion.


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Oct 17, 2020)

mai minakami said:


> Someone mentioned that Muslims in the US are different then they are in Europe,


It's about density; the less muslims around, the easier it is to defect. At a certain point a community is formed that is able to exert their influence both internally and externally. Now the US is a big place with a lot ways to go, but Europe is a peninsula and it's getting more crowded every day.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Oct 17, 2020)

mai minakami said:


> Someone mentioned that Muslims in the US are different then they are in Europe, I'm unsure of the European part but I completely understand the American aspect.
> 
> I had a friend who's Muslim who hated being Muslim; she always mentioned she'd leave as soon as she was 18 and moved out but was nervous about being *honor killed. *Imagine being a highschool teen wanting independence but worried about your throat being slit in the name of ALLAH.
> I don't even know if this is in the Quaran but considering that Mohammed fucked a 9 year old I'm not putting it past the Quaran to have a large amount of sociopathy.
> ...



I find it hard to understand how anyone could unironically call Islam a religion of peace when people are regularly killed for trying to leave it.

It seems like there’s a lot of people who wouldn’t be Muslims if they weren’t literally forced to be on pain of death.


----------



## Tovarisz (Oct 17, 2020)

Say what you will but why would anyone even want to think about assimilating into a culture that promotes cuckoldry, feeds hormones to it's kids and self flagellates over every single thing it did in the past?

Why would anyone with an ounce of self respect give two fuck about western culture or any of it's ideals when he can see that very culture is so pathethic it will pat him on the back and give him reparations every time one of his people does something fucked up and bef him not to call them racist?

Which is what frenchies are doing on their social media all day now.

Western culture has become so weak and so pathethic that it's ripe for a hostile takeover just as all cultures before it, that become weak and soft because they had it too easy for too long, had been.

To have a stable country you need to have something at it's core that unifies thw vast majority of it's population and you need to cherish and promote that thing, be proud of it. West has no such thing in any of it's countries, not race, not religion, not ideology, not even a single fucking flag everyone can get behind, nothing, it just becomes more and more fractured and unstable as time goes.

Edit: lol at the guy, he died teaching free speech and now the only people who can openly say what they think about him in his country are the people who support him getting killed because they're the special protected subgroup of his cosmopolitan society.


----------



## Trig.Point (Oct 17, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> One of their latest updates, "knifed to death":
> View attachment 1667610
> https://tw.tinf.io/Reuters/status/1317333281499729920 (https://archive.vn/ctmBh)
> 
> If you don't think the press truly are an enemy of the people, you aren't paying attention.


I think some of the press  may being too blatant. This was a tweet from the editor of Quillette.







			https://twitter.com/clairlemon/status/1317313378973409280
		


Reporting like this got perfected in th UK and I think is now carrying over into the US. Where stories are reported on, so nobody can accuse a newspaper of completely ignoreing them. However the use of careful headlines, and how they place the article in the paper (either physical or online) allows them to walk the story out of the news after a few days.


These are todays headlines from the Guardian. Which for some reason has started to cover New Zealand politics, a story on an old affair that Boris Johnson had gets more space than a story on the murder. There is one article on the attack written by an actual Journalist, however the headline is vague titling it "Macron speaks of existintial fight against terror. Essentially newspaper sub editors are sabotaging their papers own reporting.






Incidentally the article details how parents at the school had been making social media posts about the teacher, and theres a strong indication that a lot of parents wanted this to happen.

https://archive.md/iMN7Z


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 17, 2020)

Haramburger said:


> How did such a (relatively) clean cut happen in broad daylight without a katana


Anime fried your brain my friend


----------



## Technetium (Oct 17, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> I think some of the press  may being too blatant. This was a tweet from the editor of Quillette.
> 
> View attachment 1667847
> 
> ...



Ok I dun fucked up because I didn't archive, but yesterday (around 22PM UK time I think), I was checking out the Guardian too. This incident was not mentioned anywhere on the front page, but an article about it could be found in the "Most Viewed" section, at position number 2. In the article title itself, they mentioned the teacher showing Mohammed pictures. Can't remember if the title said "decapitated" or "knife incident", however.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> (Like they do in Eastern Europe),



Where, exactly? We have plenty of Hindu, niggers and Arabs and we're one of the poorest countries in Europe.


----------



## Opiophile (Oct 17, 2020)

p1zzakat said:


> Don't worry everyone, freedom of speech is totally protected in western countries.


The US is the only country on Earth that actually has "Freedom of speech." Maybe that's what you meant, but I think this is something that not all people who live in the US realize. It's a very special thing our forefathers created and it should be protected at all costs. Remove kebab.


----------



## Azovka (Oct 17, 2020)

Just an update from France : 

Apparently, that teacher had multiple complaints from parents of students who thought he wasn't teaching them "the right truth" (direct quote), despite the fact that he put trigger warnings up during those freedom of speech lessons, and Muslims who thought it was a sin could leave his class. 

The first man who was incorrectly reported as the shooter (48 year old Algerian) was actually the father of a 13 year old student. He made several posts on social media in the weeks prior to the attack doxing the teacher M. Paty and encouraging other parents "to give them a piece of mind". *One of his videos was published by the The Great Mosque of Pantin*, one of the largest ones in the northern suburbs of Paris. So not some fringe Salafi group or some shit. 

Here is a screen grab of the video promoted by the Great Mosque of Pantin. Text in French: _"It is Hajj Brahim, listen to his testimony. Don't touch my kids. If you want to join us, contact {this number}"._ In said video, the father talks about the horrifying lessons his daughter is being taught at school, and how nobody should stand for it. 




Last night, said mosque had come out to condemn the terror attack, even though one could argue that the inflammatory rhetoric they promoted served as a catalyst for it. (So far, it doesn't look like the Chechen killer went to that school. He no doubt saw all those social media posts denouncing the teacher, and decided to take action). 

Below, the post from early this morning by the same Great Mosque of Pantin. Text in French: "_It is with horror and dread that the Great Mosque of Pantin has learned this Friday night about the barbaric murder of a history - geography professor at Conflants Sainte-Honorine, murdered by an 18 year old man of Chechen origin. 

We strongly condemn this act of savagery. Islam and its teachings reprobate categorically those acts. All of our solidarity goes to the family of the victim, the students, and the professors. Now more than ever we should stay united, for it is united that we will vanquish this hate. 

And we remind you that during the November 13, 2015 terror attacks at the Stade de France and Paris, one of the victims - Asta Diakité - was a worshiper of our mosque."_





Here is another post from the Algerian father who initially got mistaken as the killer. _"October 7 : This professor brags to my daughter that he partook in the walk for Charlie (Hébdo). You love your Prophet SAWS_ {when Muslims write the Muhammad's name, they should always use these words behind, It's like a eulogy for him. It's abbreviated as SAWS in French at least.} 
_You have the name and the address of this teacher to tell him "ENOUGH"."  _




Another (unconfirmed officially but seemingly real) post circulating is that of another teacher from this middle school, herself Algerian. The shitty censoring isn't mine. 

Text in French: _"Our colleague teacher had reported the threats and his fear to his superiors, who asked him not to make a scene out of it. Our_ {teacher's} _union SNEF / FSU was alerted, as was the Academy, and they let it happen. 
Several parents of students openly asked for his firing. We're all cowards, we have the blood of his decapitated head on our hands. I'm ashamed. Nobody wants to teach in suburbs anymore. The recruitment here happens at the BAC level_ {French high school diploma}, _and only students coming themselves from a migrant background like myself volunteer for it. 

Unfortunately, my colleagues supported the parents of students who complained. The anger mounted. They _{the teachers themselves} _informed the most vitriolic ones about his private life, gave them his address, and his timetable. Tonight, I saw them celebrate." _





TLDR : M. Paty most likely got decapitated because some shitty Islamic parents REEEd about it on social media and got promoted by mosques, making a big community deal of what should've stayed an internal school matter. 
A teacher from the school says he got doxed by his own colleagues, who were migrants themselves.


----------



## Trig.Point (Oct 17, 2020)

Technetium said:


> Ok I dun fucked up because I didn't archive, but yesterday (around 22PM UK time I think), I was checking out the Guardian too. This incident was not mentioned anywhere on the front page, but an article about it could be found in the "Most Viewed" section, at position number 2. In the article title itself, they mentioned the teacher showing Mohammed pictures. Can't remember if the title said "decapitated" or "knife incident", however.


I've tried to use archive.md on the Guardians front page a few times, and it never works just returns a 404 error. Actual articles can still be arcived though.


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 17, 2020)

Tiger Jack said:


> I find it hard to understand how anyone could unironically call Islam a religion of peace when people are regularly killed for trying to leave it.
> 
> It seems like there’s a lot of people who wouldn’t be Muslims if they weren’t literally forced to be on pain of death.


bu... but Islam literally means peace. That's what the word means. Checkmate nazis. Sure the full definition is: peace through the submission to Allah, but peace through death, subjegation, or forced conversion is still peace!


----------



## Morbo (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm looking forward to reading the usual excuse that the perpetrator was "mentally ill". Well of course he fucking was, only a mentally ill person would voluntarily be a member of this death cult.

We are at war and we will never win because our leaders refuse to even name the enemy.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Oct 17, 2020)

As others have likely noted, he had been threatened before. This suggests both a brave teacher and careless policing. Catching and shooting the killer is not much use to the teacher who's noew headless.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Repatriation is the future option we need to work towards.


You get rid of all the brown people, but the unsustainable socio-economic policies that led to this mess in the first place are still there and not going away. Then what?


----------



## Yanivs Mutilated Cock (Oct 17, 2020)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> This suggests both a brave teacher and careless policing.


the careless policing part of it is intentional. See Sweden, see Belgium, see the UK, see Germany. Now ask yourself what do the population of these countries gain by opening the floodgate to these ragheads and niggers? is there any answer that would be acceptable for all the beheadings and deaths thats happened since?
People say the great replacement is a right-wing myth that has no truth in it but when you look at what's happening and look for a reason, any reason, there is none. These people dont assimilate in these countries, infact they create no go zones for the local population and continue shitting the places up just like the places they escaped from. 
Most of these "refugees" take multiple holidays yearly back to the countries they 'fled in terror' from. Isn't that a real mystery. There's never an answer. these politicians need to hang. every single one of them.


----------



## Morbo (Oct 17, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> You get rid of all the brown people, but the unsustainable socio-economic policies that led to this mess in the first place are still there and not going away. Then what?


People who want to get rid of all immigrants are very short-sighted. It's also worth mentioning that there are several millions of "atheist Muslims" across Europe. They hate extremists as much as indigenous Europeans do.  
I'd be happy to see all Muslim extremists removed by any means necessary (including execution as the final option) but realistically plenty of Muslims and non-European immigrants in general are productive members of society.  From my own experience, I know that the health systems of Western Europe would collapse without non-white immigrants.

The irony is that as we continue ignoring the problem, ALL people from an immigration background will be caught up in the backlash. Given the level of anger I hear around me, the upcoming backlash may be of biblical proportions. People have had to endure decades of this BS and at some point all hell is going to break loose.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Oct 17, 2020)

Just checked the british papers here about this and theres total silence this morning. Of course.


----------



## Trig.Point (Oct 17, 2020)

Morbo said:


> People who want to get rid of all immigrants are very short-sighted. It's also worth mentioning that there are several millions of "atheist Muslims" across Europe. They hate extremists as much as indigenous Europeans do.



Those ex muslim atheiests, particularly in the uk  typically abandon islam and embrace their racial identidy.  They just quote critical race theory while trying to destroy western society instead of the Quaran.


----------



## Unheard Bird (Oct 17, 2020)

The Left will probably denounce Macron for naming it for what it is, an Islamist terrorist attack


----------



## Observerer (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank fuck that my country's news still refer to this as a islamic terrorist decapitation, seemingly not all European countries are fucked.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 17, 2020)

A religion founded by "one of the greatest self-taught military geniuses" having it's followers resort to violence for even the slightest infringement? A religion that has managed to make enemies of every single other major and minor religion it's come into contact with for centuries? A religion that's so aggressive they even resort to violence against people who follow a slightly different sect of Islam? A religion that's barely changed in the last 1400 years since it crawled out of some Quraysh cave? 
None of their actions are surprising, it's more baffling that people seem to think they can change them.


----------



## Dogfacefuke (Oct 17, 2020)

Cucked CBC;
Schizo beheads a guy on a bus?





Islam?


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 17, 2020)

Morbo said:


> People who want to get rid of all immigrants are very short-sighted. It's also worth mentioning that there are several millions of "atheist Muslims" across Europe. They hate extremists as much as indigenous Europeans do.
> I'd be happy to see all Muslim extremists removed by any means necessary (including execution as the final option) but realistically plenty of Muslims and non-European immigrants in general are productive members of society.  From my own experience, I know that the health systems of Western Europe would collapse without non-white immigrants.
> 
> The irony is that as we continue ignoring the problem, ALL people from an immigration background will be caught up in the backlash. Given the level of anger I hear around me, the upcoming backlash may be of biblical proportions. People have had to endure decades of this BS and at some point all hell is going to break loose.


Realistically, when you rely on migrants to keep the lights on, forcefully assimilating them into your culture like the Romans did becomes an absolute necessity if for example France wishes to remain France as the Arabs are the ones that have the kids and not the Frogs.

I understand where such a backlash may come from. As unlikely as such a backlash will be, I'm afraid it will be completely misguided in the end. Even if the French go full Remove Kebab 2.0, I'm convinced that _absolutely nothing_ will be learned. "Vee did eet Patrique! Vee saved ze city and la France from ze musulmans. Now let's go back to 'ave velfere and no children to pay for eet. "


----------



## Observerer (Oct 17, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> Realistically, when you rely on migrants to keep the lights on, forcefully assimilating them into your culture like the Romans did becomes an absolute necessity if for example France wishes to remain France as the Arabs are the ones that have the kids and not the Frogs.
> 
> I understand where such a backlash may come from. As unlikely as such a backlash will be, I'm afraid it will be completely misguided in the end. Even if the French go full Remove Kebab 2.0, I'm convinced that _absolutely nothing_ will be learned. "Vee did eet Patrique! Vee saved ze city and la France from ze musulmans. Now let's go back to 'ave velfere and no children to pay for eet. "


I think a lot of the issues is that many immigrants of muslim countries don't want to integrate and think western culture corrupts their kids. Many of the secular muslims that I have met, are in fact amazing people. Once I met a syrian reffugee who had only lived in my country for 5 months, but was already fluent in my language and had gotten himself a job. Another one had already started university and was working extremely hard. Those people are great. Unfortunately we have the groups who don't want this, for example Somalis, Chechens and to a lesser degree Pakistanis who want to continue their way of life but in a western society. This is also a reason why a large part of people infected with covid in my country were from the Somali community, as they don't want to learn our language and don't trust our government, instead listening to their imams. In general immigration can be a benefit but it has to be done extremely carefully so that we get the right people in.


----------



## Women should die (Oct 17, 2020)

daily reminder that we lost the war


----------



## thegooddoctor (Oct 17, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I made my thread slightly after yours, so it will probably get deleted.
> 
> Here's Paris' local branch of Islam claiming responsibility (note: includes gore.)
> 
> ...


And people still think Christianity is more fucked ideology , when will they see.


----------



## Yanivs Mutilated Cock (Oct 17, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> the Arabs are the ones that have the kids and not the Frogs.


when you get money given to you hand over fist, a free townhouse, a car, no pressure to do anything with yourself, no pressure to learn the language, no pressure to find a job.... all your job is to wake up and fuck all day... of course you're going to have loads of kids. 

Look at all other first world countries where you must get a job and pay your taxes and take out huge loans to purchase property. Birth rates massively declining? I wonder why? Might the stress of all of this shit be having an affect on birthrates? Yet the people who just flood the country and shit the place up get given everything on a golden platter and told to mass reproduce on scale and never worry about taxes, "you just dont have to pay them ever. The locals who are unable to have children will work extra hard just to make sure you have extra money for doing nothing."
I'm married to a foreigner who moved to my country. I'm clearly well aware what I'm saying is right though because she not only speaks, reads, writes the local language fluently she understands the culture and chose to be apart of it. The opposite of all of these sandnigger cunts


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 17, 2020)

Fagatron said:


> Just checked the british papers here about this and theres total silence this morning. Of course.


Teacher decapitated in Paris named as Samuel Paty, 47 ​French teacher beheaded after showing cartoons of Prophet Muhammad​Teacher decapitated in Paris for showing cartoon of a nude Prophet Mohammad is pictured​France terror: Man 'BEHEADED' near school in Paris before attacker shot dead by police​Paris: Nine arrested after history teacher beheaded in suspected terror attack  ​Macron denounces decapitation of history teacher outside of Paris: 'We must stand all together'​
You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 17, 2020)

All Cops Are Based said:


> import the third word, become the third world



Uncle Adolf warned us about this:







(((Barbara Lerner Spectre))) brags about her tribe’s leading role in the demographic replacement of European ethnic societies:















They HATE us.
Wake up, White people.


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 17, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> Anime fried your brain my friend


Yes but also History and Discovery networks:







bot_for_hire said:


> Teacher decapitated in Paris named as Samuel Paty, 47​French teacher beheaded after showing cartoons of Prophet Muhammad​Teacher decapitated in Paris for showing cartoon of a nude Prophet Mohammad is pictured​France terror: Man 'BEHEADED' near school in Paris before attacker shot dead by police​Paris: Nine arrested after history teacher beheaded in suspected terror attack ​Macron denounces decapitation of history teacher outside of Paris: 'We must stand all together'​
> You should be ashamed of yourself.


To be fair he could be talking about an actual newsstand(print is often late to the party nowadays), but nice job posting links.


----------



## EngieBengie (Oct 17, 2020)

Send these savages back to their fucking country! French tards need to wake the fuck up!


----------



## President Joe Biden (Oct 17, 2020)

Jelly Duvall said:


> Spoiler that jfc


Real life doesn't hide behind a spoiler. Get used to seeing that sort of thing a lot more often if you keep trying to ignore it and pretend that it can't happen to you or your family.


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 17, 2020)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Where, exactly? We have plenty of Hindu, niggers and Arabs and we're one of the poorest countries in Europe.


Eastern Europe is far from perfect. They still need to implement the other anti-Open Borders policies I've mentioned. But they have the "hostile environment" aspect down pat. Refugees literally pass maps around with skull and crossbones symbols over Eastern European countries to tell other refugees "Don't go there! They don't take kindly to foreigners!". In plenty of interviews refugees mentioned not wanting to stay in places like Bulgaria because they're scared of the Slavs there. Even Muslim diaspora I talked to mentioned she was afraid to study in Poland.



Goylem said:


> Yeah, any day now whites are going to start defending themselves, just as they do in South Africa!
> 
> View attachment 1667518
> 
> ...


White South Afrikans were about 15% of South Africa's population and had the rest of the West turn on them. Other Western countries have much larger white populations, much higher percentage of whites, and there won't be any Western countries intervening to undermine them like The West did to South Africa.

That's not to say whites should sit around and wait for change to magically happen. We need to get up and start redpilling normies - and more importantly establishing a Vanguard:



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rJBM_cq-_w


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 17, 2020)

President Joe Biden said:


> Real life doesn't hide behind a spoiler. Get used to seeing that sort of thing a lot more often if you keep trying to ignore it and pretend that it can't happen to you or your family.



Why don't you start a thread where we post pictures of corpses?


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Oct 17, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> You get rid of all the brown people, but the unsustainable socio-economic policies that led to this mess in the first place are still there and not going away. Then what?


Genocide. Round up all the traitors, all the dead weight, all the cucks, commies, fags, and jews. Take back the country and things will improve real fast.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

This person shouldn't have been killed but If you play stupid games you should expect to win stupid prizes and I have zero sympathy tbh.



Humble Shitpost Merchant said:


> It's cool how you can make fun of Christianity or Hinduism but the moment someone has a giggle at the expense of Islam the honor killings start.


Almost like some of us take our religion more seriously than others. There's a reason why Christianity is a walking husk at this point.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 17, 2020)

There is no other way of saying it: this is a completely despicable and horrifying attack, not just against an innocent man, but upon freedom of expression and civil society more generally. I think we should all take some time to pause for a moment and consider what that means to us, because that is absolutely the values which are at stake here.

Unfortunately, while this atrocity ought to be shocking, the depressing reality is that it's hardly surprising. This kind of extremism has been festering in Europe for some time now, and it's already asserted itself multiple times: the Charlie Hebdo attack, the Theo van Gogh assassination, the London Bridge attack, the Manchester Arena bombing, the various truck attacks across mainland Europe, and the list goes on. These actions are all part of a wider global problem; a systemic problem which exists within only one major religion: Islam.

Until we can get real about that, and address the underlying causes, nothing is going to change.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Oct 17, 2020)

Observerer said:


> I think a lot of the issues is that many immigrants of muslim countries don't want to integrate and think western culture corrupts their kids. Many of the secular muslims that I have met, are in fact amazing people. Once I met a syrian reffugee who had only lived in my country for 5 months, but was already fluent in my language and had gotten himself a job. Another one had already started university and was working extremely hard. Those people are great. Unfortunately we have the groups who don't want this, for example Somalis, Chechens and to a lesser degree Pakistanis who want to continue their way of life but in a western society. This is also a reason why a large part of people infected with covid in my country were from the Somali community, as they don't want to learn our language and don't trust our government, instead listening to their imams. In general immigration can be a benefit but it has to be done extremely carefully so that we get the right people in.


The sad fact is immigration just doesn't work for Europe. In order for immigration to work properly, you need to take in people who are willing to assimilate and are at least somewhat culturally similar to the native population. 

Believe it or not, a country with one of the highest rates of immigration relative to native population is Saudi Arabia. Around 37% of their population is non-native residents in comparison with the US where it's only about 15%-20%. But you would never guess this, because the vast majority of immigrants to Saudi Arabia are Muslim brown people who fit in just fine with the fundamentalist Muslim Arab population. 

Muslim brown people do not fit in with the white atheist/christian populations of Europe. They don't look similar which creates tribalism. They follow their religion obsessively despite native Christian religions slowly fading away in Europe. Muslims use Sharia and the Quran to dictate their actions, while Europeans generally follow western-law as a code of conduct. 

So where should Europe take immigrants from? Western European nations are too affluent to encourage any emigration policy. Eastern Europeans often immigrate to Western Europe but not in any sustainable pattern. Asians will go to other nearby Asian countries, and Latin-Americans will immigrate to the US. 

It's clear that the easiest way to stagger an aging population is immigration, but it doesn't work for Europe. Idk. Just give people money for having babies like Singapore does I guess.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> civil society


----------



## Kosher Dill (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> This person shouldn't have been killed but If you play stupid games you should expect to win stupid prizes and I have zero sympathy tbh.


The man was a teacher, teaching free expression to a society in desperate need of that lesson. He clearly knew he was taking a risk, and seems to have taken some steps to protect himself - in vain, as it turns out. Mr. Paty has all my respect for trying anyway. I don't consider this a "Darwin Award" situation.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Kosher Dill said:


> The man was a teacher, teaching free expression to a society in desperate need of that lesson.


Free speech has been a disaster for western society lol, do you seriously think you'd have SJWs running about everywhere if conservatives weren't so spineless?


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> View attachment 1668141


The native French population don't go around decapitating innocent people in front of a school for perceived slights against their religious idols. Your comparison is not only irrelevant, but absurd.


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> a systemic problem which exists within only one major religion: Islam


China's doing alright, take note of that


----------



## HumanHive (Oct 17, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> The sad fact is immigration just doesn't work for Europe. In order for immigration to work properly, you need to take in people who are willing to assimilate and are at least somewhat culturally similar to the native population.
> 
> Believe it or not, a country with one of the highest rates of immigration relative to native population is Saudi Arabia. Around 37% of their population is non-native residents in comparison with the US where it's only about 15%-20%. But you would never guess this, because the vast majority of immigrants to Saudi Arabia are Muslim brown people who fit in just fine with the fundamentalist Muslim Arab population.
> 
> ...


The very simple solution is for Europe to convert to Islam.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The native French population don't go around decapitating innocent people in front of a school for perceived slights against their religious idols. Your comparison is not only irrelevant, but absurd.


It's actually very relevant, the problem is that you can't make the connection.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Eastern Europe is far from perfect. They still need to implement the other anti-Open Borders policies I've mentioned. But they have the "hostile environment" aspect down pat. Refugees literally pass maps around with skull and crossbones symbols over Eastern European countries to tell other refugees "Don't go there! They don't take kindly to foreigners!". In plenty of interviews refugees mentioned not wanting to stay in places like Bulgaria because they're scared of the Slavs there. Even Muslim diaspora I talked to mentioned she was afraid to study in Poland.



Interesting. Do you have any sort of proof about the maps with skull and crossbones? I mean, somehow, Ukraine being Ukraine doesn't deter poos, Arabs and niggers. Are you sure you're not basing this from the view of some retards who view EE as the bastion of basedness?


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 17, 2020)

Yanivs Mutilated Cock said:


> Look at all other first world countries where you must get a job and pay your taxes and take out huge loans to purchase property. Birth rates massively declining? I wonder why? Might the stress of all of this shit be having an affect on birthrates?


Except not really. The commonality you'll notice among people with extreme high birth rates is that they hail from strictly patriarchal societies such as Muslim Arabs, orthodox Jews, the Amish or until recently the Kosovo Shiptars. You can alternatively pay people to make children, only problem is that it doesn't work. Denmark tried it and it didn't work, Russia tried it and it didn't work and Hungary is trying it right now and it doesn't work. Because going back to a patriarchal society is unthinkable in the modern civilised world, merely suggesting to cut down the state's welfare services is an act of political suicide, forcing migrants to become part of your culture is a no-no and the indigenous population is too stupid and too lazy to form their own no-go zones, I'm afraid the West is out of options. Then again, there's always the option of downloading Duolingo on your phone and start learning Arabic.


Pepsi-Cola said:


> Just give people money for having babies like Singapore does I guess.


As I said, paying people to make babies doesn't work and Singapore has one of the lowest fertility rates in the world. The reason why Singapore in spite of that actually works and is one of the most prosperous economies on Earth is that unlike the West they don't embrace communist policies. They even throw you in jail if you advocate for communism and class/race struggle for sedition and acquaint your asscheeks with the bamboo stick.


SageInAllFields said:


> Free speech has been a disaster for western society lol, do you seriously think you'd have SJWs running about everywhere if conservatives weren't so spineless?


Allowing every smooth-brained downie dipshit say what they want was never the problem. Giving every smooth-brained downie dipshit the vote however is when the western civilised world signed its own death warrant.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> Allowing every smooth-brained downie dipshit say what they want was never the problem. Giving every smooth-brained downie dipshit the vote however is when the western civilised world signed its own death warrant.


Letting smooth-brained downie dipshits say what they want is what allowed them to convince others that they should be able to vote.


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 17, 2020)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> View attachment 1666552
> Looks like the irrelevant European country is taking cues from the irrelevant pacific island nation


I can't be the only one who's disappointed that those emails haven't been posted in TAKE THAT OFF THE GODDAMN INTERNET yet.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> It's actually very relevant, the problem is that you can't make the connection.


It's not that I can't make a connection, it's that I reject the ridiculous connection you're trying to make. You're clearly trying to imply that France would be better off with more Islam, while this latest attack is a decisive demonstration of precisely the opposite.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> You're clearly trying to imply that France would be better off with more Islam, while this latest attack is a decisive demonstration of precisely the opposite.


Why?


----------



## TungstenCarbide (Oct 17, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> It's not just about how many people do or don't die; it's also about being able to step out your door and into a civilized society.  That's what people miss when they point out how statistically unlikely it is to be killed in a terror attack.  If you're living cheek-by-jowl with a bunch of barbarians, it's going to warp everything about your life even if it doesn't end up actually killing you.
> 
> Something that's so weird about some migrants and would-be migrants is their absolute refusal to connect norms to outcomes.  You know, they acknowledge that things are done differently in the West, and they acknowledge that it's way, WAY nicer in the West than it is in their countries, yet they're extremely resistant to emulating Western behaviors (trying to control their tempers, showing up to work on time, etc.) because their way is the right way, because it just _is, _even if the outcomes it produces are admittedly horrible.
> 
> I'm not even talking about people who are remarkably violent, necessarily.  There are just a lot of people who feel an absolute, unswerving faith in their own stupid cultural norms who are moving to countries full of people who are self-doubting and self-effacing as a culture.  Of course, that self-doubt and self-questioning is part of what made the West great, but it makes it hard to mobilize the will to say "Integrate or fuck off."


I agree. Once I was reading an interview with a cultural mediator, an Italian woman of Moroccan origin who gave legal assistance to refugees in a centre not far from the Austrian border. She was extremely frustrated because a lot of the people she assisted didn't understand that they couldn't just cross the border, live in Austria and call it a day. It didn't matter how many times she explained that they needed a shit-ton of documents that had to be examined by the Austrian authorities, and that even though they delivered all the documentation the chances to be allowed to live in Austria were very slim, every day she had to confront people enraged because "When will they allow us to cross the border"? We aren't in the Age of Bronze, you can't just settle wherever you please, man.


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 17, 2020)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Interesting. Do you have any sort of proof about the maps with skull and crossbones? I mean, somehow, Ukraine being Ukraine doesn't deter poos, Arabs and niggers. Are you sure you're not basing this from the view of some retards who view EE as the bastion of basedness?


Here's the map. It was made during the migrant crisis when they were fleeing to Germany and Sweden for gibs. So they weren't passing through places like Ukraine, Serbia, etc. Being unwelcoming doesn't cut immigration 100%, but it helps. Eastern Europe isn't 100% "based", but it's better than The West. If Eastern Europe cut all public services to immigrants, shutdown immigration, verified that companies only hired citizens, shutdown NGO's who import migrants, and threatened immigrants with deportation to make them self-deport to make things easier then Eastern Europe would be WAY better off than they are now.



Spoiler: Based Eastern Europe


----------



## draggs (Oct 17, 2020)

It's been awhile since a good old decapitation of peace in europe

Spreading the harmony of blade and neck around the world


----------



## Vince McMahon (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Here's the map. It was made during the migrant crisis when they were fleeing to Germany and Sweden for gibs. So they weren't passing through places like Ukraine, Serbia, etc. Being unwelcoming doesn't cut immigration 100%, but it helps. Eastern Europe isn't 100% "based", but it's better than The West. If Eastern Europe cut all public services to immigrants, shutdown immigration, verified that companies only hired citizens, shutdown NGO's who import migrants, and threatened immigrants with deportation to make them self-deport to make things easier then Eastern Europe would be WAY better off than they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe, thanks for the proof. 

Regarding your suggestions - why would an average run of the mill capitalist be interested in hiring citizens only? Maybe I agree (but I have only interacted closely with immigrants who have assimilated, that is they speak perfect/good Russian/Ukrainian, have permits, etc, etc) but why would the society have to be unwelcoming? Perhaps the Big Dick Daddy Government could just do its' fucking job for once and make sure that if and only if immigrants step out of line - they get booted? 

Sincere question and I'm interested to hear you.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 17, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> Believe it or not, a country with one of the highest rates of immigration relative to native population is Saudi Arabia. Around 37% of their population is non-native residents in comparison with the US where it's only about 15%-20%. But you would never guess this, because the vast majority of immigrants to Saudi Arabia are Muslim brown people who fit in just fine with the fundamentalist Muslim Arab population.


That's only because the Saudis import massive amounts of Pakistanis, Indonesians and other third-worlders to do the jobs the native Arabs don't want to do for insanely low wages. It'd be hard to convince your average Saudi citizen to work in 50C/122F heat on a construction site for pitiful wages, but a Pakistani would be much more likely to accept that offer. Same applies for the UAE, Qatar, Bahrain, and the other oil sheikh states.


----------



## diroama (Oct 17, 2020)

https://twitter.com/DanaNawzar/status/1317424128119496705?s=19


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> Why?


Because neither the Christians or the secularists or people of any other major religion kill people over depicting their primary religious figure(s), because killing people over depicting your primary religious figure(s) is not something that occurs in any society of worth. A point I'm sure was repeated throughout all 14 previous pages of this thread.

You crow about how "free speech" is a "disaster" and how you "don't believe in" a "free society", you you consume the products of free, even distinctly un-Islamic and _especially_ un-Wahhabi societies _all the time_, such as Teen Titans and the music video your avatar comes from. You presumably want a society that still produces all your favorite cartoons and music videos (and likely video games) exactly (or at least very similar too) the way they are now, but without "all the (un-Islamic) bad stuff". Which makes your current worldview schizophrenic and incoherent.

Either you're a troll, or you are otherwise legitimately too leadbrained to see this.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Oct 17, 2020)

diroama said:


> View attachment 1668187
> 
> https://tw.tinf.io/DanaNawzar/status/1317424128119496705?s=19


we tried to warn you about what happened with blacks in the us but nobody listened. same behavior down to a T


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> Why?


Because it's yet another demonstration of a systemic problem within Islam, examples of which I have mentioned above; a systemic problem which, of all the major religions, only Islam ever seems to bring with it.

A better question to ask would be what way does Islam improve society, because it certainly doesn't seem to have helped in the countries it dominates.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Oct 17, 2020)

Spoiler: NSFW








Presented without comment


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 17, 2020)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Hehehe, thanks for the proof.
> 
> Regarding your suggestions - why would an average run of the mill capitalist be interested in hiring citizens only? Maybe I agree (but I have only interacted closely with immigrants who have assimilated, that is they speak perfect/good Russian/Ukrainian, have permits, etc, etc) but why would the society have to be unwelcoming? Perhaps the Big Dick Daddy Government could just do its' fucking job for once and make sure that if and only if immigrants step out of line - they get booted?
> 
> Sincere question and I'm interested to hear you.


Society as a whole has to be somewhat unwelcoming, or else that gives people the ability to exploit the system. Capitalists importing massive amounts of migrants to work terrible jobs for wages that a native simply couldn't be able to live on? Having NGO's take migrant boats 2 miles off the coast of Libya and ferry them all the way to Spain or Italy, occasionally against the will of the country in question? Allowing political parties to encourage migration and migrant birthrates purely to have a larger voter base that'll vote 90%+ in favour of them? All are perfectly acceptable by legal standards in most western countries - unless you result to unwelcoming policies, they will always find a way to exploit the system.

The only people that benefit from mass migration are the upper classes: Capitalists get to flood the labour market and suppress wages/working conditions to increase their already-bloated profit margins, socialites get a pet project to feel good about while keeping several metres of concrete and dozens of armed guards between them and said pet project, and politicians get a new group to siphon for guaranteed votes and keep the masses divided with.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Because it's yet another demonstration of a systemic problem within Islam, examples of which I have mentioned above; a systemic problem which, of all the major religions, only Islam ever seems to bring with it.


What exactly is that problem?


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> A better question to ask would be what way does Islam improve society, because it certainly doesn't seem to have helped in the countries it dominates.


Have you ever actually been to a Muslim majority country before? It's most certainly helped, compare for example HIV prevalence in Muslim majority African nations compared to others:


----------



## mai minakami (Oct 17, 2020)

diroama said:


> View attachment 1668187
> 
> https://tw.tinf.io/DanaNawzar/status/1317424128119496705?s=19


Dana is retarded.


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 17, 2020)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Hehehe, thanks for the proof.
> 
> Regarding your suggestions - why would an average run of the mill capitalist be interested in hiring citizens only?


No problem.

Capitalists would be kept in check by a strong, Nationalist government. The nation must come before profit or very soon there won't be many people "profiting"..



NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Maybe I agree (but I have only interacted closely with immigrants who have assimilated, that is they speak perfect/good Russian/Ukrainian, have permits, etc, etc) but why would the society have to be unwelcoming? Perhaps the Big Dick Daddy Government could just do its' fucking job for once and make sure that if and only if immigrants step out of line - they get booted?
> 
> Sincere question and I'm interested to hear you



It's a lot easier to just to deny them entry from the beginning rather than somehow check if they're not a good fit. Also the chances of them truly being a good fit is extremely rare. It's not enough to speak the language and have the right paperwork. They need to have similar IQ, culture, behavior, appearance to the local population, etc.

Low IQ means resentment towards higher IQ groups and that your country's quality declines. Different culture means a cultural clash related to things like freedom of speech, religion, political views, etc. Behavior matters as in whether or not they act as the local population does in everyday situations and if they'll clique together with their own ethnic group against the local population. Appearance is also crucial because people will segregate based on ancestry (As determined by skin color and facial features) and will side with their ingroup's interests when the chips are down. Then there's social trust (See video below and the pic for other info). All of these traits are substantially influenced by heritable traits. It's much more effective to just let people self-segregate into different nation-states. In fact, it's the only thing that worked unless you're talking about Empires who subjugated others and eventually collapsed and turned into messes.

Diversity + Proximity = Conflict.



Spoiler: Social Trust












						Matthew Drake
					

Diversity DESTROYS Social Trust | Mike Enoch




					www.bitchute.com
				









Spoiler: Other Info


----------



## Vince McMahon (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Low IQ means resentment towards higher IQ groups and that your country's quality declines.




Isn't IQ a very dubious metric to go by? Yes, people with low intelligence will be resentful of people who are smarter than them but doesn't intelligence exists on more of the spectrum. High IQ doesn't guarantee societal integration, if you're emotionally stunted, for instance.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 17, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> There is really nothing from the Middle East. Why? Because in Islam it is illegal to portray anything, not just Muhammad. If someone portrays something else it is considered idolatry. Because theatre is depicting characters (fictional and real) for entertainment it counts as idolatry. The only thing they had is shadow puppetry IIRC, because it is just shadows and not actual things going on or something. This is also why they don't really have any art. Because painting a picture of someone is idolatry. I think all they have is like mosaics and pottery. Any "art" we have from that region is from a pre-Islam era or when Islam was beginning to form IIRC.
> 
> They don't even have art.





spiritofamermaid said:


> I learned about Islamic art. They couldn't have any depictions of humans or animals, so all their art was of plants and (admittedly beautiful) lettering. That's it.
> 
> And the plants were part of the lettering. Not alone.



Human beings love art, even when it’s forbidden. They just become great at workarounds, so instead of depicting things that exist, they make patterns. The repeating patterns in fancy buildings in Islamic countries are fucking insane, as in, can’t believe that emerged from the human mind/hand.

Some even contain swastikas

(swastikas are everywhere, in every country, once you start looking you seem them everywhere - almost all predate the Third Reich, of course) 



Andrew Neiman said:


> Somewhere like the U.S., when we talk about militant Christians, we're talking about people who will scream at you as you walk into Planned Parenthood; when we talk about *militant atheists, we're talking about people who perhaps behave like smug pricks*. But when we talk about "militant Islamists," we're talking about people who will actually kill you.


----------



## Friendly_AI (Oct 17, 2020)

TungstenCarbide said:


> We aren't in the Age of Bronze, you can't just settle wherever you please, man.


Maybe that is an underlying problem? People are just too crowded and there's no uninhabited place on Earth for settling anymore.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Isn't IQ a very dubious metric to go by? Yes, people with low intelligence will be resentful of people who are smarter than them but doesn't intelligence exists on more of the spectrum. High IQ doesn't guarantee societal integration, if you're emotionally stunted, for instance.


There's also the fact that IQ isn't very useful past the point of confirming whether someone's retarded or not.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> There's also the fact that IQ isn't very useful past the point of confirming whether someone's retarded or not.


Functionally retarded. Someone can ace the IQ test and still be a retard, for all intents and purposes save the medical definition.


----------



## MavisBeaconTeachesSnipin (Oct 17, 2020)

"welp." - french people, last words


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 17, 2020)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Isn't IQ a very dubious metric to go by? Yes, people with low intelligence will be resentful of people who are smarter than them but doesn't intelligence exists on more of the spectrum. High IQ doesn't guarantee societal integration, if you're emotionally stunted, for instance.


IQ's an extremely reliable metric. In fact it's the best metric we have to predict life outcomes. This series of HBD articles elaborates on it in more (The "Validity of IQ Tests" addresses your question directly):



			https://thealternativehypothesis.org/index.php/race-and-iq/
		


All categories exist on a spectrum. That doesn't make them invalid. Also low IQ means a person will be far more impulsive and therefore would be more emotionally stunted.

IQ is crucial for social integration, but it is far from the only crucial factor. Things like appearance, social trust (See the vid I linked), genes like the "Warrior Gene", and ingroup loyalty all play a role. Those who are most compatible with you will be the ones who share your ancestry the vast majority of the time. Anytime you have a significant amount of "diversity" you will inevitably have destabilization. With a HUGE amount of diversity you'll end up with balkanization or genocide. I'm an American. We're learning this the hard way.


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 17, 2020)

Zero0 said:


> Reddit does it's thing.
> 
> View attachment 1667197


*"spewing hatred"*
Why should it be an offense to hate the man and the culture that caused this atrocious act? It is morally wrong _not_ to hate any culture that deems casual decapitation a proper retort for an objectionable illustration.



Morbo said:


> It's also worth mentioning that there are several millions of "atheist Muslims" across Europe.


There are numerous 'atheist' jews as well, and they stand shoulder-to-shoulder with the rest of their kind in approval over the genocides of europeans they have been carrying out. Religion don't mean shit when your culture is inimically opposed to the existence of the people of the nation you've parasitically attached yourself to.

You can have a nation, that is a monoculture of a relative monoracial makeup, or you can have endless strife.



Morbo said:


> They hate extremists as much as indigenous Europeans do.


All that matters is who they will side with, and the answer to that in the majority of cases is set in stone. "Oh, Atheist Islam, why didn't you help stop your bestial brethren from raping us?" Get fucking real. They will side along tribal lines. The existence of a few morally-upright stragglers does nothing to alleviate the masses of rapers and decapitators.



Morbo said:


> I know that the health systems of Western Europe would collapse without non-white immigrants.


Good! Let it collapse. If that is so then it is unsustainable and either must be reformed or scrapped. "We cannot fix the problem because that would be expensive and difficult!" Either fix the problem or the problem fixes you. There is only one solution, and that is separation. Waffle long enough and the decision will be made for you, or rather against you.



Morbo said:


> People have had to endure decades of this BS and at some point all hell is going to break loose.


The entire system in these nations is setup to prevent that from happening. See: anarcho-tyranny. Musliam behead whomever they please? Sure, fine, cool. Try to defend yourself and your community from them? HEADLINES: white supremacist nazis are a terror and must be wiped out!



SageInAllFields said:


> It's actually very relevant, the problem is that you can't make the connection.


Make a more compelling argument then. 



mai minakami said:


> Dana is retarded.


He's a university professor in the UK. He is smart. The people who let him into their nations  are the retards.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 17, 2020)

Bring Catholic terrorism back.


> The *Gunpowder Plot* of 1605, in earlier centuries often called the *Gunpowder Treason Plot* or the *Jesuit Treason*, was a failed assassination attempt against King James I by a group of provincial English Catholics led by Robert Catesby.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Also low IQ means a person will be far more impulsive and therefore would be more emotionally stunted.


High-functioning autism usually shows average-above average intelligence yet carries the same emotional problems as in Kanner syndrome.  High-functioning autistics are still very prone to emotional outbursts and meltdowns. 

What about ADD/ADHD? Isn't it predominantly a high intelligence disability?


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I'm taking a class on theatre history this semester and we've been going through the beginnings and evidence of ancient theatre across the globe.
> 
> There is really nothing from the Middle East. Why? Because in Islam it is illegal to portray anything, not just Muhammad. If someone portrays something else it is considered idolatry. Because theatre is depicting characters (fictional and real) for entertainment it counts as idolatry. The only thing they had is shadow puppetry IIRC, because it is just shadows and not actual things going on or something. This is also why they don't really have any art. Because painting a picture of someone is idolatry. I think all they have is like mosaics and pottery. Any "art" we have from that region is from a pre-Islam era or when Islam was beginning to form IIRC.
> 
> They don't even have art.


There is some, it's just not common and where it was done was usually illustrative of particular moments in history. The Maliki school of thought considers depictions of living beings to be acceptable as long as the images does not cast a shadow (e.g: statues), but this a minority view. Furthermore some believed it was acceptable to draw living beings provided they were drawn in such a way that it is clear they could not be alive, such as by neglecting facial features or by striking through the neck (with the former being more prevalent today). The prophets (peace be upon them) were typically drawn with light or some other veil obscuring their faces so as not to depict them.

For example here is a drawing of Ibn Sina:




And an illustration of people working in the Constantinople Observatory of Taqi ad-Din:






Inventor of the Telephone said:


> Make a more compelling argument then


Sometimes it's unwise to make an entire argument for someone to respond to, sometimes it is better to give them hints so they can work it out for themselves.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> What exactly is that problem?


You know what the problem is: the problem is a pervasive culture of barbarity and religious fanaticism, and one which has repeatedly lead to atrocities being committed against innocent civilians in otherwise civilized and peaceful societies.

No matter how many times you may pretend ignorance, the fact remains undeniable that other religions do not have these kinds of problems, at least not on a systemic level. When a Christian bombs an abortion clinic, it's rightfully understood to be the action of a deranged individual with a schismatic relationship to their faith. When a Muslim does something similar, however, it's unfortunately an example of a systemic pattern of extremism, and it's one which extends globally.

You are being deliberately obtuse if you don't acknowledge what I'm talking about, but unfortunately that sort of reaction is what I've come to expect.


SageInAllFields said:


> Have you ever actually been to a Muslim majority country before? It's most certainly helped, compare for example HIV prevalence in Muslim majority African nations compared to others:


A very specific example which ignores a concerted effort on behalf of Christian missionaries in Sub-Saharan Africa to oppose the proliferation of effective contraception; the best prevention against HIV. Why don't you do the same comparison between Africa and Europe, and then let's see how well your point holds true.


----------



## mai minakami (Oct 17, 2020)

Devyn said:


> Uncle Adolf warned us about this:
> View attachment 1668071
> 
> (((Barbara Lerner Spectre))) brags about her tribe’s leading role in the demographic replacement of European ethnic societies:
> ...


Forgive me for my antisemitism but why the hell would Jews take pride in replacing whites?


----------



## Symalsa (Oct 17, 2020)

Jelly Duvall said:


> Spoiler that jfc


Thought I did. My bad.


----------



## Goylem (Oct 17, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> You get rid of all the brown people, but the unsustainable socio-economic policies that led to this mess in the first place are still there and not going away. Then what?


Your theory makes no fucking sense. In Western Europe, shitskin immigrants claim more in welfare than they pay in taxes.

And If world governments were that concerned about their social security ponzis, why would they cripple their economies trying to contain a virus which kills the old and spares the working-age population?


----------



## karz (Oct 17, 2020)

> Allah, The Most Gracious, Most Merciful
His followers are the least gracious or merciful.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Oct 17, 2020)

That's what you get for saying "Let them eat cake".


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Oct 17, 2020)

You're a Big Guy said:


> They can't help it. Muslims, especially those from shitholes in the middle east have NOTHING except Islam. It's their entire identity, to the point where they can't even fathom anyone outside of their religion as people, only infidels to be killed.



Well, Islam is practically a handbook about every aspect of their lives that they have to follow precisely in order to be a good Muslim. If you don't, you're an infidel. There is no time for anything else besides pleasing Allah. 

Here is a little exercise for you: whenever you are watching a video or live cultural event in Europe, look for any Muslims. First, despite all the promotion media and govs make of hijabis, you're never going to see one in public. All women are white. And if you rarely spot a man, he's not there because he enjoys the culture, he just wants the chance to get booze and get loose with some white whore. They have zero interest for any cultural aspect of Europe, they despise it. You don't see this in other countries with other groups: tourists and even immigrants are curious about local cultures, food, or celebration and engage. Muslims don't give a shit. That's why integration fails and will always fail, their need for cultural identity is fully covered by Islam.



moonman1488 said:


> At this point I don't think France is going to do anything about the shitskins until one of them literally crashes a plane into the Louvre or Eiffel Tower. And even then maybe they'll let it slide as just being part of Muslim culture.



They wouldn't be wrong, it is part of their culture.


Slimy Time said:


> According to students in that class, he gave the Muslim students a trigger warning and asked them to leave the class of they didn't want to see images of Muhammad. Not good enough for these nutters. When you import, embrace and excuse far out Arabic Muslims, you get this.


That's kinda the saddest part, one of the students was a snitch, even if not in purpose. The parents can now say it was a tragedy and they didn't mean to, but they're fucking liars, they totally think the teacher deserved it, even if they weren't literally asking for his death.

If France had balls, they'd spell all Muslims from schools. What's the point of teaching kids something their families are so fundamentally opposed to? Let them be homeschooled by their crazy parents and treat them in the same way they'd treat a Christian loony demanding creationism being taught as a scientific fact.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Oct 17, 2020)

mai minakami said:


> Forgive me for my antisemitism but why the hell would Jews take pride in replacing whites?


I saw a (((redditor))) post once that their rabbi said something to the effect of while the dog and cat are fighting, the mouse is free.  Or something to that effect.


----------



## Who dat? (Oct 17, 2020)

About the diaperhead's victim:




			https://twitter.com/phl43/status/1317488038360985600
		


Teacher decapitated in Paris named as Samuel Paty, 47 

A history teacher decapitated outside his secondary school in a Paris suburb on Friday after he showed a caricature of the prophet Muhammad to his pupils has been named.

Samuel Paty, 47, who taught history and geography at the school in Conflans-Sainte-Honorine , north-west of the French capital, was attacked on Friday evening by an 18-year-old man who was shot dead by police shortly afterwards.

The anti-terror prosecutor has opened an investigation into “assassination linked to a terrorist organisation and association with terrorist criminals”.

Nine people were being questioned by police on Saturday, among them members of the attacker’s family, including his grandfather and 17-year-old brother.

Earlier this month, Paty had shown a class of teenage pupils a caricature from the satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo during a moral and civic education class discussion about freedom of speech, sparking a furious response from a number of parents who had demanded his resignation. Before presenting the caricature, the teacher reportedly invited Muslim students to leave the classroom if they wished.

Afterwards, the father of a 13-year-old girl who did not leave the class posted a video on YouTube claiming the teacher had shown a “photo of a naked man” claiming he was the “Muslim prophet”. The father called on other parents to join him in a collective action against the teacher, whom he described as a “_voyou_” (thug).

In order to calm the situation, the school organised a meeting between the headteacher, the teacher and an official from the education authority.

The teacher had gone to the local police station, with the head of the school, earlier this month after a legal complaint about his lesson. He reportedly told investigators he could not understand because the daughter of the father who had complained was not in class the day he showed the cartoon. The professor lived near the school and was used to walking through a wood to get home, but had decided to change his route to walk through a residential area because he felt threatened.

Jean-François Ricard, France’s anti-terrorist prosecutor, said the teacher had been “assassinated for teaching” and the attack was an assault on the principle of freedom of expression. “This is the second attack to take place during the Charlie Hebdo trial which shows the high level of terrorist threat we face,” Ricard said.

He said police shot the killer after he shot at police with an air rifle and threatened them with a knife. The killer Abdullakh Anzorov, an 18-year-old who had been given a residency card in March 2020, was a refugee and lived in Évreux in Normandy.

[more]


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 17, 2020)

NotSendingTheirBest said:


> High-functioning autism usually shows average-above average intelligence yet carries the same emotional problems as in Kanner syndrome.  High-functioning autistics are still very prone to emotional outbursts and meltdowns.
> 
> What about ADD/ADHD? Isn't it predominantly a high intelligence disability?


There's a huge difference between high functioning autism and the warrior gene. Autism makes awkward moments in mild cases and loud outbursts in severe cases. The Warrior Gene makes loud outbursts in mild cases and acts or murder in severe cases. Despite being 13% of the US population black people commit 52% of all homicides.

Also a white person with ADHD is better than a black person with ADHD. A white person with ADHD would think "Ok I have a short attention span, my bad". A black person with ADHD thinks "Man they racist 'cuz I'm black!" and gets uppity.

Plus you have to take into account the entire picture. It's more than just IQ or the warrior gene. There's social trust (The video I sent), and ethnic tribalism. Not all white people will get along perfectly with each other. But a 99% white country would be far better than a 50% white and 50% black country. Multiracialism simply doesn't work. Please don't let that happen to Ukraine.


----------



## theworstkindofeurofag (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> There is some, it's just not common and where it was done was usually illustrative of particular moments in history. The Maliki school of thought considers depictions of living beings to be acceptable as long as the images does not cast a shadow (e.g: statues), but this a minority view. Furthermore some believed it was acceptable to draw living beings provided they were drawn in such a way that it is clear they could not be alive, such as by neglecting facial features or by striking through the neck (with the former being more prevalent today). The prophets (peace be upon them) were typically drawn with light or some other veil obscuring their faces so as not to depict them.
> 
> For example here is a drawing of Ibn Sina:
> 
> ...


This is actually genuinely interesting to me. Pretty funny that I'm learning something on KF which I never learned in school.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Oct 17, 2020)

ThatDumbPhilosopher said:


> Baguette eater here.
> What frightens me the most is not these news.
> It's the fact that since the attack on the Bataclan, which made a lot of noise, every other act of extremism has been watered down.
> For example you heard about the Bataclan's attack for weeks and on every French news channel, as for this attack you'll hear about it for two days and on the biggest news channel then people will forget it.
> ...



Where ya gonna go?
Where ya gonna run?
Where ya gonna hide?


----------



## FatalTater (Oct 17, 2020)

Just think, if the murderer had just brought a friend along to set a dumpster on fire and smash a few windows they could have called it a "Peaceful Protest" and all would be forgiven.

Or is that just in America?


----------



## Who dat? (Oct 17, 2020)

Nine arrested over France teacher beheading

French police have arrested nine people over the beheading of a teacher near his school in a Paris suburb, a judicial source said on Saturday, in what President Emmanuel Macron labelled an Islamist terror attack.

The source said the killing was carried out by an 18-year-old Chechen, who was then shot and killed by police near the scene in Conflans-Sainte-Honorine, northwest of Paris.

Police said the victim was 47-year-old history teacher Samuel Paty, who had shown his pupils some cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed as part of a class discussion on freedom of expression a lesson that had prompted complaints from parents.
Two of the suspect’s brothers and his grandparents were initially detained by police for questioning.

The judicial source told AFP Saturday that five more people had been detained, including the parents of a child at the school and friends of the suspect.

According to the source, the parents had signalled their disagreement with the teacher’s decision to show the cartoons.

The attack came as a trial is in progress over the January 2015 massacre at the offices of the Charlie Hebdo satirical magazine, which had published caricatures of the prophet Mohammed that unleashed a wave of anger across the Islamic world.

The magazine republished the cartoons in the run-up to the trial in September and last month a young Pakistani man wounded two people with a meat cleaver outside its former offices.

* ‘Will not win’ *

Documents found on the beheading suspect showed he was an 18-year-old born in Moscow but from Russia’s southern region of Chechnya.

The attacker shouted “Allahu Akbar” (“God is greatest”) as police confronted him, a cry often heard in jihadist attacks, a police source said.

There had been no previous indication that he was a potential radical, a source close to the investigation said.

[more]

There had been a previous indication that this guy was "a potential radical." He was a moslem.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Oct 17, 2020)

Did Charlie Hebdo teach the Europeans nothing? You cannot reason with these people. Ironically they were much more reasonable when they had actual political weight but even then remember they took that weight to besiege Vienna and fuck up the Balkans. Nowadays Islam is the true corruption, it is cultural anathema and the sooner the moslems are made irrelevant the better.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> When a Christian bombs an abortion clinic, it's rightfully understood to be the action of a deranged individual with a schismatic relationship to their faith.
> 
> When a Muslim does something similar, however, it's unfortunately an example of a systemic pattern of extremism, and it's one which extends globally.


That begs the question, what is the difference between contemporary Islam and Christianity? There was certainly a time in Christian history where this wasn't the case so what's changed?



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> You are being deliberately obtuse if you don't acknowledge what I'm talking about, but unfortunately that sort of reaction is what I've come to expect.


I know the answer, I'm asking because I'm not sure you do.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> A very specific example which ignores a concerted effort on behalf of Christian missionaries in Sub-Saharan Africa to oppose the proliferation of effective contraception;


This explanation doesn't account for the areas basically devoid of Christian influence and the fact that contraception is typically not used in Muslim majority countries (although that's not to say they can't).



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> the best prevention against HIV. Why don't you do the same comparison between Africa and Europe, and then let's see how well your point holds true.


Comparing African countries with European countries obviously doesn't make sense because Europe has more prevalent contraception but even despite the disadvantageous position of Africa as a whole Muslim majority countries still hold up _really_ well:


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Capitalists would be kept in check by a strong, Nationalist government.


Venting your resentment towards the Muslims on the economy is an unwise idea.


NotSendingTheirBest said:


> Isn't IQ a very dubious metric to go by? Yes, people with low intelligence will be resentful of people who are smarter than them but doesn't intelligence exists on more of the spectrum. High IQ doesn't guarantee societal integration, if you're emotionally stunted, for instance.


IQ isn't the be-all-end-all. The Russians are an extremely high IQ people, but the Soviet Union was kind of a flop. The average IQ of Botswana is 70, which in the civilised world is considered as functionally retarded. And yet Botswana is one of the few African countries to have its shit together and is one of the fastest growing economies on that continent. They're one of the few African countries that rejected socialism and embraced economic freedom and pragmatism. The average American college student has a higher IQ than the average person in Rwanda, and yet American college students would unironically vote for Bernie Sanders while Rwanda is considered the African Singapore (as they copied the Singaporean model). And so on...


Goylem said:


> Your theory makes no fucking sense. In Western Europe, shitskin immigrants claim more in welfare than they pay in taxes.
> 
> And If world governments were that concerned about their social security ponzis, why would they cripple their economies trying to contain a virus which kills the old and spares the working-age population?


I never accused the West of being smart, otherwise we wouldn't have this social Ponzi scheme pseudo-communist economy to begin with.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Oct 17, 2020)

Fuck Islam.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> Have you ever actually been to a Muslim majority country before? It's most certainly helped,


I spent two years living in a Muslim-majority country and came away a lot more skeptical about Islam than I was when I went in.  I met plenty of Muslims who possessed all the good qualities you could expect of a person, but the religion itself seemed, for most people, to be nothing more than a set of rituals that divided them from the rest of the world.  One of the most depressing things I've ever seen was an "Islamic school," where kids went to learn to recite the Qur'an.  In practice, this meant that they were pulled out of real school to memorize incredibly long passages from the Qur'an that they didn't actually understand because they didn't know Arabic.  Kids would come out of these schools almost completely illiterate and innumerate — they couldn't multiply or divide; they couldn't find their country on a map; at least some of them assumed that the sun revolved around the Earth.  Instead of all that knowledge and experience, all they'd gained was the ability to regurgitate a bunch of gibberish in a language they didn't even understand.  It was a tragedy.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Anti Fanta (Oct 17, 2020)

Anyone know how the French guy ended up beheaded? Like, fight the damn kid or just run away bro.


----------



## Morbo (Oct 17, 2020)

Yanivs Mutilated Cock said:


> when you get money given to you hand over fist, a free townhouse, a car, no pressure to do anything with yourself, no pressure to learn the language, no pressure to find a job.... all your job is to wake up and fuck all day... of course you're going to have loads of kids.


This reminded me of a news segment (BBC?) about a group of Iranian extremists who emigrated to England. The women interviewed had no idea that they didn't live in an Islamic country.  They lived in a tiny, uneducated enclave where you don't go online, don't watch TV and don't interact with anyone outside your group.  These are people who have not travelled outside their town (actually a very small area of that town) and never will. It's like living in some bizarre parallel reality where you are almost completely cut off from the real world. And living on benefits of course.



Pepsi-Cola said:


> The sad fact is immigration just doesn't work for Europe. In order for immigration to work properly, you need to take in people who are willing to assimilate and are at least somewhat culturally similar to the native population.
> 
> Believe it or not, a country with one of the highest rates of immigration relative to native population is Saudi Arabia. Around 37% of their population is non-native residents in comparison with the US where it's only about 15%-20%. But you would never guess this, because the vast majority of immigrants to Saudi Arabia are Muslim brown people who fit in just fine with the fundamentalist Muslim Arab population.
> 
> ...


The problem started in the 1980s when politicians allowed immigrants to bring their families to Europe and settle there. Before that, immigrants (mostly men) went to Europe to work, made significantly more money than they could in their home country and eventually went back home. It was a win-win for everybody involved: Europe got much needed workers and immigrants went home with a large sum.

The combination of the benefits system + open borders could only have one logical outcome: millions of freeloaders coming to Europe to live off taxpayers.  So Europe started to get a new breed of migrant: no longer a hard worker wanting a better future but an economic parasite.

Allowing people whose culture is not compatible with Western culture to settle in Europe was a terrible mistake and it's now too late to reverse the process. Every country in Western and Northern Europe now has millions of people who hate us, hate our culture, hate our religion (or lack of religion) and are prepared to commit acts of violence against us.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1668369


The NYT has revised the headline to read "French Police Fatally Shoot Man Who Beheaded Teacher on the Street."  I suspect it's just an example of new details being confirmed after the initial version of the article was published.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Instead of all that knowledge and experience, all they'd gained was the ability to regurgitate a bunch of gibberish in a language they didn't even understand.  It was a tragedy.


It makes sense that it would appear a tragedy if a person doesn't yet understand the weight of the Qur'an, even if some of the reciters do not understand it (although it is also critically important that they do and I find it strange that they wouldn't have been taught to understand Arabic).
Obviously mathematics and such are valuable shouldn't be disregarded but they are also a lower priority, but would you rather a person were good or that they were intelligent? Here I mean good in the abstract sense and am not necessarily referring to my beliefs, so consider whatever it is that good means to you.


----------



## mai minakami (Oct 17, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> There's a huge difference between high functioning autism and the warrior gene. Autism makes awkward moments in mild cases and loud outbursts in severe cases. The Warrior Gene makes loud outbursts in mild cases and acts or murder in severe cases. Despite being 13% of the US population black people commit 52% of all homicides.
> 
> Also a white person with ADHD is better than a black person with ADHD. A white person with ADHD would think "Ok I have a short attention span, my bad". A black person with ADHD thinks "Man they racist 'cuz I'm black!" and gets uppity.
> 
> Plus you have to take into account the entire picture. It's more than just IQ or the warrior gene. There's social trust (The video I sent), and ethnic tribalism. Not all white people will get along perfectly with each other. But a 99% white country would be far better than a 50% white and 50% black country. Multiracialism simply doesn't work. Please don't let that happen to Ukraine.


I would argue that genetics and environment are 50/50.

Blacks (I would say, if they aren't from Africa or simply foreign) are taught from a young age in America to have self worth in something extremely vain that serves no purpose: their skin color. The black community is unnecessary in 2020, it does nothing but promote a myriad of mental illnesses. There is nothing positive or worthwhile in having the black "community" exist. Since most blacks are born into negative environments, of course self reflection, selfishness and sociopathy are rampant. They indulge in short term goals in hopes of filling a void and are antisocial because they want others to suffer to feel their pain. This is just a simple observation, not an endorsement.

You cannot deny that social engineering is responsible for the majority of the issues with blacks. Of course if you have a volatile mother, a volatile grandmother, violent family members in general, you are more likely to be genetically predisposed to these behaviors. Add on racism towards oneself and others and you get the black population, thus the infamous 13/50 statistic.

However, if people keep ignoring the social engineering that blacks do to other blacks (on a daily basis: blacks shame other blacks for thinking differently, "uncle tom" or "coon" are common insults which make those who are different completely denounce the importance in their skin color and are seen as "white") then of course discussing the issue with blacks begins to dwell in the genetic debate. It already has. If you grew up in an angry household and not take responsibility and self reflect, you'll raise angry children and grandchildren.
You get white liberals who look the other way with these statistics, with these criticisms, because that would mean that they would not get voted into office and/or realizing that they themselves are in part contributing to this literal retardation. There are white liberals (if you read Malcolm X, he hates them with a passion) who look at themselves as "white saviors" and deny vehemently that they are racist despite viewing blacks as perpetual children.

It's not surprising that the majority of blacks have low IQs, are volatile and cannot handle criticism.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> Obviously mathematics and such are valuable shouldn't be disregarded but they are also a lower priority, but would you rather a person were good or that they were intelligent?


Learning to recite something phonetically in a language you don't understand doesn't make you "good."  If memorizing the Qur'an made you good, you wouldn't see so many imams exploiting and brutalizing their students.  As well as depriving kids of a real education, Islamic schools in urban areas send children to beg for money from tourists.  If a kid doesn't come back with enough money, he or she is beaten. If you can explain to me what's "good" (or "intelligent," for that matter) about that, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

Muslims aren't collectively responsible for what their violent fanatics do right now, but French people are collectively responsible for what their colonial ruling class did a century ago. Wow.


----------



## nya001 (Oct 17, 2020)

Interesting how people are posting about Muslim countries or white people or Islam or Jews or autists or the Ottoman Empire, anything without quoting any source, any study or anything. Because if we go back historically, like someone did, to the Ottoman Empire well the Christians were not nice and sweet either, see also Protestant vs. Catholic, Roman Church vs. anyone and China vs. Muslims and Burma vs. Muslims.

Now imho what we can say for sure is that the number of minority Muslims who bomb, behead and are violent is much greater than the number of minority - anything else - who bomb, behead and are violent.

Sure, one can claim that they are misguided, that true Islam is different, fine. In any case, statistically, if we bet on "misguided Christians" killing Muslims instead of "misguided Muslims" killing Christians we are likely to lose. Whatever the original teachings were this is the situation now and those who can should deal with it appropriately. 

Somehow they manage to want people to have tracing apps etc. against a virus but not tracing apps for Muslim gatherings (not to lump all together but still in 2020 if one is a Muslim it's a "risk factor" for being violent etc.).


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

Extremely relevant comic:


----------



## draculasestateagent (Oct 17, 2020)

It always amuses me that when things like this happen people practically break their necks to tell everyone how it wasn’t the actions of an entire religion or faith it’s just an extremist and islam is a beautiful religion - but when the roles are reversed the comments are flooded with how terrible white people are, how they are all racist, savage slave owners who operate solely to oppress minorities. 

and the best part is twitter allows this to continue, suspending and muting anyone who dares speak out about it.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> That begs the question, what is the difference between contemporary Islam and Christianity? There was certainly a time in Christian history where this wasn't the case so what's changed?


What's changed is that Christianity went through an enlightenment, where the proponents of revelation suddenly became accountable to the constraint of free enquiry. A similar thing happened to Judaism, and the result was that both faiths were able to modernize, and allow their people to flourish on the back of a renaissance of knowledge, social progress, and innovation. Islam, by contrast, has never had a successful enlightenment, and the result is that to this day, Muslims languish behind, and where possible, seek to drag others back with them. This is inexcusable.


SageInAllFields said:


> Comparing African countries with European countries obviously doesn't make sense because Europe has more prevalent contraception but even despite the disadvantageous position of Africa as a whole Muslim majority countries still hold up _really_ well:


By "really well", you mean "hardly any better than most European countries", and that's assuming that there isn't an epidemic of underreporting in Muslim countries due to the social shame attached to anything related to sex, which I doubt (especially in the "no data" demographic of countries, of which Muslim countries constitute just about every one).

Even if you do have a point, it's such a strange thing to single out as a comparison, especially when there are so many other, far more substantial things which undermine your broader point about Islam being a net good for society.


----------



## anionfarflung (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> It makes sense that it would appear a tragedy if a person doesn't yet understand the weight of the Qur'an, even if some of the reciters do not understand it (although it is also critically important that they do and I find it strange that they wouldn't have been taught to understand Arabic).
> Obviously mathematics and such are valuable shouldn't be disregarded but they are also a lower priority, but would you rather a person were good or that they were intelligent? Here I mean good in the abstract sense and am not necessarily referring to my beliefs, so consider whatever it is that good means to you.



The Qur'an is an obvious and poor plagiarism of the scriptures of the religions of peoples superior to the inbred average-80-IQ Arab desert vermin. The longest chapter of this joke of a book, supposedly "eternal and uncreated," is "The Cow." 

ee-yi-ee-yi-oh!

Islam is the product of a people with simple minds and low morals. It is only an encoding of the worthless benighted culture of racially inferior Arabs with a veneer of poorly understood Judaism, Christianity, and Zoroastrianism. It is no wonder that this risible childish religion has mainly found purchase among other Third-World subhumans like Africans, Pakis, and Malays.

What a joke.

Considering Muhammad (piss be upon him) - a thug, a liar, a thief, a rapist of children, a mass murderer, and a slaver - "al-insan al-kamil" does not make one good.


----------



## mai minakami (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Extremely relevant comic:
> View attachment 1668384


This fucking hurts.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> What's changed is that Christianity went through an enlightenment, where the proponents of revelation suddenly became accountable to the constraint of free enquiry. A similar thing happened to Judaism, and the result was that both faiths were able to modernize, and allow their people to flourish on the back of a renaissance of knowledge, social progress, and innovation. Islam, by contrast, has never had a successful enlightenment, and the result is that to this day, Muslims languish behind, and where possible, seek to drag others back with them. This is inexcusable.


Exactly, would you also agree that the Enlightenment has done huge damage to Christianity?



Andrew Neiman said:


> Learning to recite something phonetically in a language you don't understand doesn't make you "good."


You've entirely missed the point, use your definition of good.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> You've entirely missed the point, use your definition of good.


Does your definition of "good" encompass beating a child with a stick because he didn't succeed in begging you enough money?


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Does your definition of "good" encompass beating a child with a stick because he didn't succeed in begging you enough money?


I'll address that once you address my point.


----------



## HarpersFerryWest (Oct 17, 2020)

Imam Tawhidi weighs in again. Same guy who I brought up in my earlier post. He has frequently said that in order for Islam and the rest of the world to survive, the religion has to "modernize" and actively get rid of its violent elements, just as the other Abrahamic faiths have done. The only thing he's really "militant" in is the militant defense of the freedom of speech. Without it, how can Islam survive in the modern world?


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> I'll address that once you address my point.


I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you're just trolling rather than mounting a sincere defense of institutionalized child abuse.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you're just trolling rather than mounting a sincere defense of institutionalized child abuse.


I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you can read and that this is simply some kind of rhetorical play


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Oct 17, 2020)

Have we reset the clock yet?

but seriously fuck these people, Dick France, fuck the dune coons fuck everybody


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> Exactly, would you also agree that the Enlightenment has done huge damage to Christianity?


I wouldn't, because it's clearly made Christianity a more civilized religion. Whereas once upon a time Christians were burning people at the stake for witchcraft and blasphemy, now they are building innovative, peaceful, and prosperous societies which are the envy of the world. I'd call that progress.

I have yet to see you mount a convincing argument for why Islam shouldn't do the same, especially in the aftermath of this latest attack in France.


----------



## MisoSupper (Oct 17, 2020)

These Eurofag cuck countries get what they fucking deserve.  
S


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I wouldn't, because it's clearly made Christianity a more civilized religion. Whereas once upon a time Christians were burning people at the stake for witchcraft and blasphemy, now they are building innovative, peaceful, and prosperous societies which are the envy of the world. I'd call that progress.


The question is meant to be looked at from the perspective of Christianity. You're holding Christianity to the standards of the ideologies that came after it which you follow rather than evaluating its presence as an ideology and this misses the point of the discussion. Your making this point highlights an important thing about your thinking.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I have yet to see you mount a convincing argument for why Islam shouldn't do the same, especially in the aftermath of this latest attack in France.


That argument would be the same as arguing for you to convert to Islam, which you don't seem open to so I don't think there's much value in going down that route.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 17, 2020)

What's up with Muslims and their bad 'whataboutism' takes?


----------



## mookiemookmook (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I wouldn't, because it's clearly made Christianity a more civilized religion. Whereas once upon a time Christians were burning people at the stake for witchcraft and blasphemy, now they are building innovative, peaceful, and prosperous societies which are the envy of the world. I'd call that progress.



I would like to point out that Christianity started out on the right foot, but within a few hundred years of it's birth, became corrupted by power hungry entities such as the Papacy. The years of persecution were under powerbrokers that used Christianity towards a means of control of the populace.

Jesus never endorsed or celebrated the use of violence or intimidation to gain adherents or to punish non-believers. When Peter slashed the a soldier's ear off, Jesus picked the ear off the ground and healed it back into place immediately.

When a community rejected Jesus, He didn't round up the disciples to wage war on that community. He honored their position and left.

Islam was a violent and oppressive religion from the very beginning.


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 17, 2020)

LaxerBRO said:


> Where ya gonna go?
> Where ya gonna run?
> Where ya gonna hide?


Nice reference, I did thought of that too.
However I have everything planned since a long time ago.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> The question is meant to be looked at from the perspective of Christianity. You're holding Christianity to the standards of the ideologies that came after it which you follow rather than evaluating its presence as an ideology and this misses the point of the discussion. Your making this point highlights an important thing about your thinking.


Christianity doesn't have a perspective; Christians do. Like all religions, Christianity is an amalgamation of what it's adherents believe, and like any school of thought, it's an ongoing discussion that evolves over time. The point that you keep missing is that Christianity has clearly evolved and progressed to a far greater degree than Islam has, which is why societies built under the purview of Christianity are invariably far better today than societies operating under Islam.

This fact is trivial to demonstrate, as people are clearly voting with their feet. Far more Muslims are flocking to live in Christian-majority countries than there are Christians flocking to Muslim-majority ones, and it's hardly difficult to understand why. One religion has adapted to the 21st century; the other is still languishing in the Middle Ages.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

What the fuck is wrong with these people.


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Oct 17, 2020)

Well at least they are not speaking German and now they get to achieve full and beautiful multiculturalism. Man am I glad those allies won the war, how much worse would it have been for Europe had the other evil side won...


----------



## mai minakami (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1668561
> What the fuck is wrong with these people.


A gay *Jew. *These people are walking contradictions but they're so insane they don't even realize it.


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1668561
> What the fuck is wrong with these people.


DO you truly need to ask watching the origin of that name, they soy filled profile pic and the rainbow on the background? lol
They will literally do anything and everything to make Euros culpable somehow. Much like they blame the neo Bolshevik revolution in America on Huwyte supremacy.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

Ulamog did nothing wrong said:


> DO you truly need to ask watching the origin of that name, they soy filled profile pic and the rainbow on the background? lol
> They will literally do anything and everything to make Euros culpable somehow. Much like they blame the neo Bolshevik revolution in America on Huwyte supremacy.


Meh, there's White people on the White guilt bandwagon too. Not really fair to blame da joos exclusively.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1668591


So I can feel justified in another crusade? Nice, thank you.


----------



## AmHole (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1668591



Translation: "Disrespecting Islam gets no sympathy from me"

Because surely this person gets upset when other religions are mocked too on a regular basis am I right?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

So, uh. The murderer was Caucasian.
@Null can we add this to the OP? Just to prevent some unwarranted racial reeeing.









						Man who beheaded French teacher & ‘FIRED’ at police named as Moscow-born, ethnic Chechen asylum seeker – prosecutor
					

The suspect in Friday’s “Islamic terrorist attack” near Paris was an ethnic Chechen whose family sought asylum in France, the country’s prosecutor has said. The man posted an image of the teacher he beheaded and fired at officers.




					www.rt.com
				



https://archive.md/KeDEA






Devyn said:


> Uncle Adolf warned us about this:
> View attachment 1668071
> View attachment 1668405
> 
> ...


The beheader WAS a White people.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Christianity doesn't have a perspective; Christians do. Like all religions, Christianity is an amalgamation of what it's adherents believe, and like any school of thought, it's an ongoing discussion that evolves over time.


If Christianity is merely an amalgamation of what its adherents believe rather than being rooted in something concrete what differentiates it from other such groups? This is pure sophistry.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The point that you keep missing is that Christianity has clearly evolved and progressed to a far greater degree than Islam has, which is why societies built under the purview of Christianity are invariably far better today than societies operating under Islam.


Except it hasn't really 'evolved' has it? It's just ceased to exist.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> This fact is trivial to demonstrate, as people are clearly voting with their feet. Far more Muslims are flocking to live in Christian-majority countries than there are Christians flocking to Muslim-majority ones, and it's hardly difficult to understand why.


Because your governments invite them over to make up for nosediving birthrates lol? Because your governments destroyed Muslim majority countries for about 200 years? Because Western companies need cheap labour? Surely if Muslims were coming over because they were in such awe of the west them and their children would be switching to a western way of thinking en masse rather than opposing the culture they find themselves in and on occasion becoming radicalised and decapitating teachers.



💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> So, uh. The murderer was Caucasian.
> @Null can we add this to the OP? Just to prevent some unwarranted racial reeeing.
> 
> 
> ...


I think this might actually break some people's brains, left and right alike.


----------



## TheTractor (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> So, uh. The murderer was Caucasian.
> @Null can we add this to the OP? Just to prevent some unwarranted racial reeeing.
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares what ethnicity he is; he's a religion of peace shitbag.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> So, uh. The murderer was Caucasian.
> @Null can we add this to the OP? Just to prevent some unwarranted racial reeeing.
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I don't give a shit that he is White; France for the French, Germany for the Germans, Ireland for Ireland, etc. France was retarded for pushing the idea that anyone could become French.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

Azovka said:


> Baguette-land resident here:
> 
> The Parisian hottakes on it are something else. A few choice quotes, translated for your convenience from my rl social circle
> 
> ...


What the _fuck_? How can people think like this? It's baffling. They're giving muslims a free pass to act like wild monkeys.



TheTractor said:


> Who cares what ethnicity he is; he's a religion of peace shitbag.


Yeah, but some 1488 posters might have trouble wrapping their heads around that.



ConfederateIrishman said:


> Honestly I don't give a shit that he is White; France for the French, Germany for the Germans, Ireland for Ireland, etc. France was retarded for pushing the idea that anyone could become French.


It's possible. It's just retarded to assume a group of people who do not want to assimilate will magically become French. Muslims generally want to turn everywhere they go into the Middle East, so it's a bad idea to let them in until the Muslim community gets its extremism problem under control.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> What the _fuck_? How can people think like this? It's baffling.


It's just contrarianism, the left will do anything to pwn the rightoids and the right will do anything to pwn the libtards.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

It's apparently racist to shit on Muhammad instead of Jesus.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1668659
> It's racist to shit on Muhammad instead of Jesus.


Way to miss a point. Also: Shazia, Muslim is not a race.


----------



## Atatata (Oct 17, 2020)

Anti Fanta said:


> Anyone know how the French guy ended up beheaded? Like, fight the damn kid or just run away bro.


He was probably incapacitated in some way before getting beheaded. Maybe stabbed or something, pushed into the ground before he knew what was happening.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 17, 2020)

The Great Chandler said:


> What's up with Muslims and their bad 'whataboutism' takes?


That’s so bad it’s hilarious.


SageInAllFields said:


> Surely if Muslims were coming over because they were in such awe of the west them and their children would be switching to a western way of thinking en masse rather than opposing the culture they find themselves in and on occasion becoming radicalised and decapitating teachers.


To my experience, migrants and would-be migrants aren't in awe of Western values, just the material abundance that they usually fail to recognize as the fruits of those values.  On top of that, plenty of would-be migrants have mistaken beliefs about what awaits them after they leave. (e.g., I've met people who think that when you go to the U.S. you receive a free house of your own upon arrival -- that sort of thing.)


💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1668659
> It's apparently racist to shit on Muhammad instead of Jesus.


"How would it feel to Christians if the video and caricatures belonged to Jesus " -- well, in 2012 Charlie Hebdo published an issue depicting God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit sodomizing one another and no one died over it.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> To my experience, migrants and would-be migrants aren't in awe of Western values, just the material abundance that they usually fail to recognize as the fruits of those values. On top of that, plenty of would-be migrants have mistaken beliefs about what awaits them after they leave. (e.g., I've met people who think that when you go to the U.S. you receive a free house of your own upon arrival -- that sort of thing.)


You're correct in this regard.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 1668369View attachment 1668373


The press is the enemy of the people.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Christianity doesn't have a perspective; Christians do. Like all religions, Christianity is an amalgamation of what it's adherents believe, and like any school of thought, it's an ongoing discussion that evolves over time. The point that you keep missing is that Christianity has clearly evolved and progressed to a far greater degree than Islam has, which is why societies built under the purview of Christianity are invariably far better today than societies operating under Islam.
> 
> This fact is trivial to demonstrate, as people are clearly voting with their feet. Far more Muslims are flocking to live in Christian-majority countries than there are Christians flocking to Muslim-majority ones, and it's hardly difficult to understand why. One religion has adapted to the 21st century; the other is still languishing in the Middle Ages.


They go to the Christian-majority countries for the free shit and loose women, but they demand you follow their practices and bend over backwards for them.


----------



## Driftwood (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I wouldn't, because it's clearly made Christianity a more civilized religion. Whereas once upon a time Christians were burning people at the stake for witchcraft and blasphemy, now they are building innovative, peaceful, and prosperous societies which are the envy of the world. I'd call that progress.
> 
> I have yet to see you mount a convincing argument for why Islam shouldn't do the same, especially in the aftermath of this latest attack in France.


Well, there was the Islamic Golden Age until the Mongols came. I would argue they just have a reversed timeline from us.


----------



## Azovka (Oct 17, 2020)

Azovka said:


> Just an update from France :
> 
> Apparently, that teacher had multiple complaints from parents of students who thought he wasn't teaching them "the right truth" (direct quote), despite the fact that he put trigger warnings up during those freedom of speech lessons, and Muslims who thought it was a sin could leave his class.
> 
> ...


As a follow-up to my previous post - the Algerian father who made inflammatory videos denouncing the teacher got arrested this afternoon, along with a friend of his.
It turns out that his half-sister had already left for ISIS years ago, and is being subject to an international warrant. Sounds like quite the charming family.

The Chechen killer also had a 10 year residence permit for some reason. They’re a bitch to get, and quite frankly, this pisses me off to no end since I only get 4 year ones while having lived in France since 2001, and am perfectly integrated.

Finally, from the same French source, a lot of students are happy / indifferent to their teacher getting beheaded because he insulted the Prophet, and that’s a sin.


----------



## Jewish Porn Hoe (Oct 17, 2020)

TheTractor said:


> Who cares what ethnicity he is


You evidently never dealt with Chechens then. Protip: They're a people so utterly clannish, tribal and violent that manage to make Albanians look reasonable and peaceful.


----------



## Atatata (Oct 17, 2020)

What are the chances that they'll charge anybody other than the killer? Its seems like a number of the parents/community were inciting this shit.


----------



## Rocketleaguer (Oct 17, 2020)

It's quite impressive that Islam can take over a country without an army, like a malignant tumour.


----------



## anionfarflung (Oct 17, 2020)

Zwiebelkönigin said:


> Well, there was the Islamic Golden Age until the Mongols came. I would argue they just have a reversed timeline from us.



Again, the so-called "Islamic Golden Age" is a myth. Muslims have contributed next to fuck-all to the progress of the human race. Our numerals are Hindu. Advanced math is Greek. Medicine is Greek. 

Most Muslims are inbred and have an average IQ of around 80 or 85. The Ummah is utterly value devoid.


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Oct 17, 2020)

Rocketleaguer said:


> It's quite impressive that Islam can take over a country without an army, like a malignant tumour.


The policies that let these people in didnt come from Muslims, generally.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 17, 2020)

Goldman said:


> The press is the enemy of the people.
> 
> They go to the Christian-majority countries for the free shit and loose women, but they demand you follow their practices and bend over backwards for them.



What they'll do when we'll ran out of free shit?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

anionfarflung said:


> Again, the so-called "Islamic Golden Age" is a myth. Muslims have contributed next to fuck-all to the progress of the human race. Our numerals are Hindu. Advanced math is Greek. Medicine is Greek.
> 
> Most Muslims are inbred and have an average IQ of around 80 or 85. The Ummah is utterly value devoid.


Source of it being a myth? Wikipedia has a lot of info on the golden age, it's hard to imagine it could be entirely made up.


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_Golden_Age
		


Short segment about mathematical advancements during that time:


> Persian mathematician Muḥammad ibn Mūsā al-Khwārizmī played a significant role in the development of algebra, arithmetic and Hindu-Arabic numerals. He has been described as the father[70][71] or founder[72][73] of algebra.
> 
> Another Persian mathematician, Omar Khayyam, is credited with identifying the foundations of Analytic geometry. Omar Khayyam found the general geometric solution of the cubic equation. His book _Treatise on Demonstrations of Problems of Algebra_ (1070), which laid down the principles of algebra, is part of the body of Persian mathematics that was eventually transmitted to Europe.[74]
> 
> Yet another Persian mathematician, Sharaf al-Dīn al-Tūsī, found algebraic and numerical solutions to various cases of cubic equations.[75] He also developed the concept of a function.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Oct 17, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> What they'll do when we'll ran out of free shit?


search for free shit wherever they are invited to take them


----------



## anionfarflung (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Source of it being a myth? Wikipedia has a lot of info on the golden age, it's hard to imagine it could be entirely made up.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_Golden_Age



You can use Wikipedia.  I am impressed.

Of course there is something called "The Islamic Golden Age," but cucked self-hating Western academics exaggerate the achievements of the asslifters of that time in order to atone for some false sense of guilt.

Notice that even in your quote, "Arabic Numerals" are referred to as "Hindu-Arabic Numerals," as if the racially inferior low-IQ Arabs had anything to do with inventing them. They didn't.  They are properly called "Hindu Numerals," i.e. 0123456789.   Arabs contributed nothing aside from the cosmetic to them.  

I'm surprised that you didn't note that "algorithm" comes from Al-Khwarazimi's name. That _Persian _(_notate bene,_ not an Arab), merely expanded on the mathematics developed by Greeks like Diophantus (the TRUE "Father of Algebra" https://mathshistory.st-andrews.ac.uk/Biographies/Diophantus/) and Hindus. The few actual achievers during the Abbasid Caliphate were dhimmis and converts from non-Arab populations.

Scratch the surface of any Muslim achievement, and you will find little to nothing contributed by them - just a repackaging of the achievements of superior peoples.

Read this article, for a start, and do your own research on the topic.

A Golden Age in Science, Full of Light and Shadow
archive


----------



## Karl Franz (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> So, uh. The murderer was Caucasian.
> @Null can we add this to the OP? Just to prevent some unwarranted racial reeeing.
> 
> 
> ...


Adding perceived race to avoid race sperging? Not sure it works that way.

Also, you wouldn't call all the people from Caucasus white. The white/non white classification is as retarded as left/right in politics, anyway.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> If Christianity is merely an amalgamation of what its adherents believe rather than being rooted in something concrete what differentiates it from other such groups? This is pure sophistry.


What differentiates any religious group from another is what their adherent's believe; no religion would exist if it didn't have practitioners. It's not sophistry to point this out, it's sophistry to pretend that Islam is any different. The only real _difference_ with Islam is that unlike Christianity, Islam has largely stagnated as a school of thought; a fact which Muslims falsely conflate with authenticity.

Being resistant to innovation and new information doesn't strengthen one's relationship to the truth, it makes it more precarious, and to understand this all you have to do is look at some of the absolutely insane things that Islamic fundamentalists believe: like that Saudi cleric who called for the death of Mickey Mouse.


SageInAllFields said:


> Except it hasn't really 'evolved' has it? It's just ceased to exist.


It hasn't ceased to exist, the way it's adopted has merely changed. Western culture remains heavily shaped by Christianity in a variety of ways, even if Christians themselves (or those of Christian heritage) are no longer particularly religious. With that said, there is no shortage of believing Christians across Europe, and the crucial point remains that their religiosity doesn't put them at odds with civilization in a way that Muslim religiosity has a frequent tendency to do.

It's this point which apologists such as yourself keep failing to address in any serious capacity, and I have little patience for such deflection when innocent people are literally being killed as a result of it.


SageInAllFields said:


> Because your governments invite them over to make up for nosediving birthrates lol? Because your governments destroyed Muslim majority countries for about 200 years? Because Western companies need cheap labour? Surely if Muslims were coming over because they were in such awe of the west them and their children would be switching to a western way of thinking en masse rather than opposing the culture they find themselves in and on occasion becoming radicalised and decapitating teachers.


You're rewriting history if you think that the West is solely responsible for the state of the Muslim world. Arguably Western intervention has not helped, but Western dominance in the region would never have happened to begin with if the region was home to thriving, independent nations, and the fact is it wasn't. Many were so bankrupt economically and intellectually that they practically sold their lands to Western powers.

As for the issue of radicalization: these people are radicalized by their own communities, not the West, as evidenced by the various examples we have of extremists who don't originate from countries the West has invaded and/or subjugated. If we're going to attribute blame, it's pretty clear to me where it belongs.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 17, 2020)

Rocketleaguer said:


> It's quite impressive that Islam can take over a country without an army, like a malignant tumour.


That's because to most Muslims, any sort of Western conditions are luxury conditions. The average Westerner doesn't want to have kids until they're financially stable enough to afford to raise them decently, while as the average Muslim is perfectly fine with raising 5 kids in a 2 bedroom flat on minimum wage, as that's still luxurious compared to the conditions of their home country. And if one population has a higher birthrate than the other, it'll eventually become the majority population.


----------



## Spergoy of Cuckkad (Oct 17, 2020)

It’s unfortunate that most of this stuff is going to be wiped from the internet, like the actual pics of the head/body. Might sound barbaric but seeing the actual result of terrorism is basically the only thing that actually gets people to react (especially when you have whore journalists that will call a complete decapitation “slitting his throat”).

Even that video from years ago of the two Danish girls, I don’t think you can even find it online anymore (I only did a shitty 5 minute google search, but it’s been completely removed from everywhere). Even just hearing those girls is heartbreaking, not even watching it. Everyone that lives a safer life can’t even begin to imagine what actual terrorism looks like, aside from a shitty article and a 30 minute speech from Mr. Leader about how unfortunate it is.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> What differentiates any religious group from another is what their adherent's believe; no religion would exist if it didn't have practitioners. It's not sophistry to point this out, it's sophistry to pretend that Islam is any different.


It's sophistry to reduce a religion to its professed adherents.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Being resistant to innovation and new information doesn't strengthen one's relationship to the truth


And yet we've seen the complete opposite happen by upholding the values you're in favor of, the west's current relationship with truth borders on psychosis thanks to post-modern philosophy.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> and to understand this all you have to do is look at some of the absolutely insane things that Islamic fundamentalists believe: like that Saudi cleric who called for the death of Mickey Mouse.


If you genuinely think people believe that you should take time to reflect







Hellbound Hellhound said:


> It hasn't ceased to exist, the way it's adopted has merely changed. Western culture remains heavily shaped by Christianity in a variety of ways, even if Christians themselves (or those of Christian heritage) are no longer particularly religious.


Sure if we redefine Christianity to be basically meaningless then sure everything's Christian, but your argument at this point amounts to a fallacy of definition. You haven't addressed the actual point I've made and instead resorted to semantics.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I have little patience for such deflection when innocent people are literally being killed as a result of it.


And I have little patience for people who encourage the disrespect of my religion.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> You're rewriting history if you think that the West is solely responsible for the state of the Muslim world. Arguably Western intervention has not helped, but Western dominance in the region would never have happened to begin with if the region was home to thriving, independent nations, and the fact is it wasn't. Many were so bankrupt economically and intellectually that they practically sold their lands to Western powers.


Before the west started invading we literally had a caliphate.



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> As for the issue of radicalization: these people are radicalized by their own communities, not the West, as evidenced by the various examples we have of extremists who don't originate from countries the West has invaded and/or subjugated. If we're going to attribute blame, it's pretty clear to me where it belongs.


I didn't claim it was to the exclusion of other potential avenues for radicalisation.



Rocketleaguer said:


> It's quite impressive that Islam can take over a country without an army, like a malignant tumour.


The Quraysh were the tribe where Islam began and the tribe that first opposed it, they used to say similar things, how funny


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 17, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> What differentiates any religious group from another is what their adherent's believe; no religion would exist if it didn't have practitioners. It's not sophistry to point this out, it's sophistry to pretend that Islam is any different. The only real _difference_ with Islam is that unlike Christianity, Islam has largely stagnated as a school of thought; a fact which Muslims falsely conflate with authenticity.


That's a double-edged sword: Christians are so malleable and non-stagnant that their beliefs have been warped and twisted by whatever the elites want: the religion has been warped to a frankly shocking extent. Mass migration from non-Christian countries is widely accepted by the church. The current pope seems to sympathize more with non-Catholics than Catholics, to the extent that he cleaned the feet of Muslims and allowed the idols of polytheistic South American gods to be brought into the Vatican. Hell - even gay marriage, something once thought to be extremely sinful, is now accepted by most mainstream sects of Christianity.
If Christianity can be warped that much as is, who knows what abomination it'll be twisted into by 2100?


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> It hasn't ceased to exist, the way it's adopted has merely changed. Western culture remains heavily shaped by Christianity in a variety of ways, even if Christians themselves (or those of Christian heritage) are no longer particularly religious. With that said, there is no shortage of believing Christians across Europe, and the crucial point remains that their religiosity doesn't put them at odds with civilization in a way that Muslim religiosity has a frequent tendency to do.


It has ceased to exist to an extent. Most """Christians""" nowadays probably couldn't recite a single Bible verse, or tell you most of the Ten Commandments. The amount of Muslims abandoning the faith compared to Christians is much lower, thanks in part to the sheer zealousness of Islam (To the point that apostasy is punishable by death under Islamic law). So Christianity will eventually fade into nothing, at least in the West - while as Islam is built to stay, arguably to an extent even stronger than Judaism, and Judaism managed to survive nearly two millenniums of being a diaspora along with several expulsions and genocides.


Hellbound Hellhound said:


> It's that point which apologists such as yourself keep failing to address in any serious capacity, and I have little patience for such deflection when innocent people are literally being killed as a result of it.


To their eyes, they aren't innocent - not instantly bowing down to the God that some long-dead warlord insisted totally exists is a crime worthy of punishment. Hence why the only thing that is completely irredeemable in Islam (Regardless of how much you repent in the Islamic equivalent of Hell) is being (and dying as) a polytheist.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 17, 2020)

anionfarflung said:


> You can use Wikipedia.  I am impressed.
> 
> Of course there is something called "The Islamic Golden Age," but cucked self-hating Western academics exaggerate the achievements of the asslifters of that time in order to atone for some false sense of guilt.
> 
> ...


There's a difference between claiming that the Islamic Golden Age is exaggerated by woke people and claiming that it's a myth altogether, which is what you said previously.  You seem to be doing the inverse of what you accuse Islam apologists of doing: distorting history in order to prop up the contention that a particular group of people is purely and uniquely bad.  Medieval Islamic scholars and philosophers contributed significantly to Western thought, not just in preserving and translating classical writings, but also in developing scientific and legal concepts later borrowed by the West.  These are commonly acknowledged facts, and you only discredit your other arguments by denying them.

History isn't a struggle between a Good Side and a Bad Side.  No one group has a monopoly on either wisdom or malignancy.  Denial of this fact is exactly what makes the woke version of history so obviously useless.  We have to be able to acknowledge the positive past contributions of Islamic thinkers while also acknowledging that there's something terribly, and perhaps uniquely, wrong with Islam at this point.


SageInAllFields said:


> And I have little patience for people who encourage the disrespect of my religion.


The people who most encourage disrespect of Islam are Muslims, I'm afraid to say.  That includes you, with your veiled defense for promoting illiteracy and child abuse, earlier in this thread.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Oct 17, 2020)

Spergoy of Cuckkad said:


> It’s unfortunate that most of this stuff is going to be wiped from the internet, like the actual pics of the head/body. Might sound barbaric but seeing the actual result of terrorism is basically the only thing that actually gets people to react (especially when you have whore journalists that will call a complete decapitation “slitting his throat”).
> 
> Even that video from years ago of the two Danish girls, I don’t think you can even find it online anymore (I only did a shitty 5 minute google search, but it’s been completely removed from everywhere). Even just hearing those girls is heartbreaking, not even watching it. Everyone that lives a safer life can’t even begin to imagine what actual terrorism looks like, aside from a shitty article and a 30 minute speech from Mr. Leader about how unfortunate it is.


Here it is.


			https://web.archive.org/web/20190501123217/https://forum.deathaddict.co/threads/full-version-of-danish-woman-killed.28721/


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> And I have little patience for people who encourage the disrespect of my religion.


Muhammad is a pedophile who burning in hell.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 17, 2020)

Spergoy of Cuckkad said:


> (especially when you have whore journalists that will call a complete decapitation “slitting his throat”).


The "throat cutting" description in articles seems to have been a result of initial reports describing the incident as such. Most news outlets that started out describing it as a "throat cutting" have updated their articles to describe it as a decapitation. NYT, the AP, the Guardian, MSNBC, etc., all describe it as a decapitation in their most recent coverage.


----------



## theshep (Oct 17, 2020)

Probably late, just reading an article and almost choked on my coffee from how funny this is.



> The killer had been granted a 10-year residence in France as a refugee in March.



But of course.



SageInAllFields said:


> And I have little patience for people who encourage the disrespect of my religion.


Your prophet was a Paedophile. He married a 6-year-old.

'bUT!!! aIShA wAs 9, nOT 6 wHen tHEY hAd SEx!!!.!!'

Please, go on.


----------



## Trig.Point (Oct 17, 2020)

This  essentially sums up the attitude within the UK media to the attack.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

Desu Mountain said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20190501123217/https://forum.deathaddict.co/threads/full-version-of-danish-woman-killed.28721/


The video doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Negative Nancy Drew (Oct 17, 2020)

Humble Shitpost Merchant said:


> It's cool how you can make fun of Christianity or Hinduism but the moment someone has a giggle at the expense of Islam the honor killings start.


But it's a religion of peace!

Really!

...mostly because dead bodies are peaceful because of lack of motion.


----------



## Spergoy of Cuckkad (Oct 17, 2020)

Desu Mountain said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20190501123217/https://forum.deathaddict.co/threads/full-version-of-danish-woman-killed.28721/


Damn. Just as bad as the last time I saw it.


Andrew Neiman said:


> The "throat cutting" description in articles seems to have been a result of initial reports describing the incident as such. Most news outlets that started out describing it as a "throat cutting" have updated their articles to describe it as a decapitation. NYT, the AP, the Guardian, MSNBC, etc., all describe it as a decapitation in their most recent coverage.


+5 added to my journalism trust score, currently at about -742.


----------



## Driftwood (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> The video doesn't seem to work.


Worked for me. People are dumb and shit when they think they are right.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> The video doesn't seem to work.


Dunno how to archive it to post it here, so someone else'll have to do it.


----------



## Troutsmacked (Oct 17, 2020)

The only people in France who actually deserve beheadings are the people in their government who have helped shit like this keep happening by mass importing third worlders, hiding how many of them are actually in the country from the public, colluding with the media to cover up their atrocities, and then doing everything they can to make deporting them impossible.

I just think back to shit like Charlie Hebdo, the Christmas trucks of peace, the Jewish supermarket attack, the 2015 Stade de France attack, the Bataclan theater massacre, and situations like this, and wonder how much more cultural enrichment the French need until they finally learn their lesson.


----------



## jje100010001 (Oct 17, 2020)

https://twitter.com/arisroussinos/status/1317494902301786112?s=20
		


Addendum:


----------



## anionfarflung (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> It's sophistry to reduce a religion to its professed adherents.



No, inbred, low-IQ, and poorly educated subhuman asslifter, it's the converse: it's sophistry to claim that religion is anything other than the collected behaviors of all of its adherents.   A religion has no real effect on the world save through the actions of its adherents. 

After all, Allah is impotent joke of a god, a poor copy of the gods of superior peoples.   It's not like he really exists.

Muhammad (piss be upon him), if he even existed in history to any great degree as depicted, was illiterate.  He was a liar. He was a thief.  He was a slaver.  He was a rapist of little girls.  He was a mass murderer.

Islam is just an abstraction that has no existence in the real world outside of its manifestation through 1.6 billion worthless subhuman Third-World vermin, filth who could be safely deleted with nothing of importance lost.



SageInAllFields said:


> And I have little patience for people who encourage the disrespect of my religion.



I don't care how much patience you lack for me, ImbecileInAllFields.   I have nothing but contempt for your breathtakingly stupid and hideous religion.  Islam is a joke.  I shat your god Allah out this morning and then I wiped my ass with a page torn out of Qur'an.

What are you going to do about that, you "impatient" yet impotent piece of asslifter shit? Nothing, that's what.

I am looking forward to the day that you find yourself in a death camp with your fellow adherents.



SageInAllFields said:


> Before the west started invading we literally had a caliphate.



There it is: bitterness and envy. 

How did the West manage to invade? I'll tell you how: we did it because we are superior to you. Your joke of a religion tells you that asslifters are the "best of peoples," yet history and quotidian life demonstrates your inferiority repeatedly. Damn, that must sting. I can understand your impotent resentment.

And we know you filth had a caliphate - that caliphate and its vassals in north Africa enslaved around 1 million Europeans and practiced piracy, all that perfectly in accord with the example set by the subhuman criminal Muhammad.

That ended after the US got fed up and curbstomped the savages in the Barbary Wars. The French subsequently colonized them. They got what they deserved. Then the caliphate itself chose the losing side in WWI. Womp womp. I guess Allah was sleeping that day.

Why is an asslifter even on Kiwi Farms? Most of us fucking despise you.

Edit: I welcome the top hats and autism ratings.


----------



## benutz (Oct 17, 2020)

Some fat depressed no life no mark pitiful excuse for a man decided to run over a few muzzies in Finsbury Park and never mind the fact he really was extremely depressed and not in his right mind, he still got 50 years or something. Didn't even fucking kill anyone. Mabye one person. Just like Charlottesville. Except he got like 500 years.

A very clear message has been sent out. Don't fight back. Eat fucking shit. The government impose the laws that the elites tell them too. The police men and judiciary carry out their dirty work. The media play the biggest part though of telling who to get whipped up in to what frenzy, whenever.

There's been a few of us watching them for a few years now. From all walks of life. We rarely agree on ideology (even if we have one), but we all agree on the M.O. of the fuckers carrying this out.

It's sad that a good frenchie died, and died trying to edumacate the heathens and the savages. But who fucking cares (apart from his family). The 18 year old Chechen is a martyr to Allah and will be praised not just with many virgins, but with the sweat of those living in the prisons that we can not contain any more.

My opinion doesn't matter. Your opinion doesn't matter. It's too late to stop now. The best anyone can hope for is a bloody civil war. Because it is going to be worse than that again. An extremely bloody civil war but with the country you grew up in, and the country your father and his father died for, being wiped out. The die is cast.

Not even the blood of a few (or even many) patriots can stop this now.

You were warned, but you just wanted to post fucking make-up vids on youtube or jack off to tranny porn. No one will deserve what comes.

But no one who ever lived through horiffic historic circumstances before you asked for it or was due it anyway.

It is what it is m8.


----------



## anionfarflung (Oct 17, 2020)

benutz said:


> Some fat depressed no life no mark pitiful excuse for a man decided to run over a few muzzies in Finsbury Park



Darren Osborne is a hero.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> And I have little patience for people who encourage the disrespect of my religion.


So when can we expect you to start your terrorist attacks, Little Osama?

Also, Europe should institute classes in their schools and colleges just for the criticism of Islam on _every level_.



SageInAllFields said:


> Before the west started invading we literally had a caliphate.


What "caliphate"? The Abbasid Caliphate, which effectively collapsed due to internal conflict? The Fatimid Caliphate, some factionalist Shia state that was soon blown the fuck out by the Ayyubids? The Ottoman Caliphate, which was disbanded by a native Anatolian Turk, after the Ottoman Empire crumbled during its participation in World War I?

Your understanding of history is pathetic and laughable.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Oct 17, 2020)

Man I love a good religious tard-fight on forums


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 17, 2020)

anionfarflung said:


> Why is an asslifter even on Kiwi Farms? Most of us fucking despise you.


Exactly.


----------



## jje100010001 (Oct 17, 2020)

Zwiebelkönigin said:


> Well, there was the Islamic Golden Age until the Mongols came. I would argue they just have a reversed timeline from us.


That’s a commonly-quoted myth that externalizes their downfall, the Islamic Golden Age was well on its way out before that, due to a rise in fundamentalism, increasing intolerance against their conquered cosmopolitan populations, and a “closing of the minds” as philosophy and active rational interpretation of the Koran became frowned upon, even _haram _(see the Mu'tazilites vs Ash'arites).

It’s sort of tragic seeing this event repeatedly ripple across the Islamic timeline, like during the 50s when minorities were driven out across the MENA, or the 80-90s, when another “closing of the mind” occurred. Much of the _ummah_ lives in a timeline where Ash'arite-type ultra-conservative doctrines have been winning for centuries, and where modern-day reformist Mu'tazilites live out their lives either completely powerless or in exile in Western countries- and now the former are slowly spreading their influence here as well.

The basic fact is that Islam only truly thrives when followed loosely- when its followers can flout its rules, drink some wine (bought from a Christian storeowner), and compose some heretical mystical poetry.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Oct 17, 2020)

Praying for my islamic brothers and sisters in this time, hopefully they can overcome the intense bigotry that will be sent their way for the simple act of beheading an infidel. Inshallah.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

An animal defends the murderer:
https://archive.md/kcD9w






anionfarflung said:


> No, inbred, low-IQ, and poorly educated subhuman asslifter, it's the converse: it's sophistry to claim that religion is anything other than the collected behaviors of all of its adherents.   A religion has no real effect on the world save through the actions of its adherents.
> 
> After all, Allah is impotent joke of a god, a poor copy of the gods of superior peoples.   It's not like he really exists.
> 
> ...



lol calm down. Find something other than your skin color to be proud of, that's some "we wuz kangz" thinking right there.

Frankly, your sperging is so embarrassing it's making people think more positively about Islam.



SageInAllFields said:


> Exactly.


If by asslifter you mean muslims, it's beyond autistic to lump all of them with the extremists. If you don't talk to people you disagree with, your environment becomes an echo chamber.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 17, 2020)

SageInAllFields said:


> It's sophistry to reduce a religion to its professed adherents.


The only way it's sophistry is if you can somehow demonstrate that their professed adherence is insincere; otherwise, there is simply no way to remove a religion from it's adherents. There can be no objective arbiter of how a piece of religious scripture ought to be interpreted, because ultimately, it comes down to a matter of faith. You can attempt to maintain some consistency through consensus, but in practice, even this has it's limits, and perhaps the most poignant way to illustrate this is to simply point out the fact that there are about as many differences of opinion within Islam as there are within Christianity and Judaism.

Perhaps none of this matters to you, but from my viewpoint, it makes no sense to try to contextualize a religion separately from it's adherents. If a religion has no relevance or utility to the lives of it's followers, then what is the point in it? Do you conceive of religion in terms of a series of teachings which can add meaning and purpose to people's lives and the society they're a part of, or instead a series of rituals and obligations that exist for their own sake? Because it seems to me that the latter is of no sane use to anyone, and if the former results in innocent people being beheaded in the street, then something has clearly gone very wrong.


SageInAllFields said:


> And yet we've seen the complete opposite happen by upholding the values you're in favor of, the west's current relationship with truth borders on psychosis thanks to post-modern philosophy.


Most Westerners haven't even heard of postmodernism, let alone adhere to it, and if you're going to identify something as vague as postmodernism as an example of how the West has lost sight of the truth, then you should probably give some general examples. I'm going to preemptively guess that they probably don't result in innocent people being brutally murdered over a perceived slight to a religious figure though.


SageInAllFields said:


> If you genuinely think people believe that you should take time to reflect


I've seen the original video, and he literally says: "according to Islamic law, Mickey Mouse should be killed in all cases." Muslims can argue that this was somehow taken out of context if they wish, but as far as I'm concerned, even on a metaphorical level the above statement is absolutely ridiculous.


SageInAllFields said:


> Sure if we redefine Christianity to be basically meaningless then sure everything's Christian, but your argument at this point amounts to a fallacy of definition. You haven't addressed the actual point I've made and instead resorted to semantics.


I don't believe you've actually made a point, besides the observation that the West is generally less religiously observant than the Muslim world; something I've never denied. I simply dismiss the idea that you can logically leap from this observation to the idea that "Christianity no longer exists", because that is plainly not true. There are still plenty of Christians across the world, who adhere to varying degrees of religious conservatism depending upon their country and denomination.

The crucial point, as far as I'm concerned, is that no matter how fundamentalist a Christian might be, they still generally possess a respect for human life and civil society. Can the same really be said of Muslim fundamentalists?


SageInAllFields said:


> And I have little patience for people who encourage the disrespect of my religion.


I don't believe I've been unduly disrespectful. I've not called you names or insulted your religious figures, and I've never once argued that Muslims are axiomatically bad people on account of being Muslim. My point from the beginning has been that the violent fanaticism which resulted in this teacher's death is undeniably the result of a systemic problem within Islam as it currently exists, and that the situation is not going to change until people start confronting the problem rather than making excuses for it.

In any case, respect is earned, and I certainly don't respect calls for civil society to capitulate to violent fundamentalists who believe that their feelings allow them to end other people's lives.


SageInAllFields said:


> Before the west started invading we literally had a caliphate.


It's hardly Western intervention which can be blamed for that. The Ottoman Empire was in observable decline relative to Europe for over a century before World War 1, and the West was by no means it's primary adversary during that period. Check out the various Russo-Turkish wars, and the Egyptian-Ottoman wars.


----------



## TheTractor (Oct 17, 2020)

Imagine having the intellectual faculties for justifying beheading someone because they showed an art represention slapped on paper.





It's Tamerlane's fault, it's the mongols fault, The crusades' fault, It's the westerner's fault. It's always the same mindset.

Your ancestors would laugh at you resume their day doing meaningfull crap.

Your cabal of zealots are a bunch of fucking lolcows.


----------



## anionfarflung (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> lol calm down. Find something other than your skin color to be proud of, that's some "we wuz kangz" thinking right there.



I have zero doubt that I am more accomplished than you, and most of the rest of people on this site, in real life.

The reason why "we wuz kangz" is stupid is precisely the same reason that the lie of "the Golden Age of Islam" is stupid: it's an invented history that attempts to make clearly inferior people feel better about themselves.

"We wuz kangs"?  No, We are kings.  My people won history.



💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Frankly, your sperging is so embarrassing it's making people think more positively about Islam.



Though I know what you say is partially tongue in cheek, taken at face value the notion that someone "sperging" (i.e. laying down facts about the utter worthlessness of all Muslims everywhere) could make you think more positively about a group of people who consider a lying mass murdering child rapist the "Seal of the Prophets" and "al-insan al-kamil" is idiotic.

Your ill-informed opinion is worthless to me.  Blocked.


----------



## Driftwood (Oct 17, 2020)

I am only saying that the end of the Islamic Golden Age was marked by the Mongol invasions. Clearly, there was internal rot that contributed. Some of you are so insanely MOTI, you are undermining your own argument, asa previous poster said. Even our resident non-ironic Nazis argue better than this vomit. Calm down and realize nuance is a thing and yes, I have watched plenty of fucking ISIS execution videos and get it from that angle.


----------



## benutz (Oct 17, 2020)

Something that not many people talk about is how rife homosexuality is in the Middle East. Now I don't mind them. Bless 'em. If you're gay you're gay. Live and let live and all that. But the thing is those young lads are not gay. But they have hormones. And if they touch a woman they get proper fucked up. But if they bum their best friend, it's all good. It's life in the ME. Rate me Islam all you like. 

I spent half my time there trying to not get fucking bummed. Jesus, it was a fucking full time job in the end.

Meanwhile, the rulers of that country frequent the whorehouses of Paris and London and pay for men to scout on Instagram to buy whores who will suck their camel off for 90,000 bucks or just cheap out and take a quick shit to the tits for 20K. And they do too! _Tag the sponsor!_

I only wanted to play football.

When you live there, you live by their rules. When they live here, they live by their rules.

I'm past being mad about it. I'ts funny watching y'all catch up.

And my very best friends are fucking arabs, among others.

You don't really care. So I don't care.

Everyone else knows you don't care either, so they don't care, either.

But anyway, it had to be said. Homosexuality is a way of life for young men in the Middle East even if they aren't gay!

Even up to the age of 28!

Get your noggin 'round that.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 17, 2020)

anionfarflung said:


> The reason why "we wuz kangz" is stupid is precisely the same reason that the lie of "the Golden Age of Islam" is stupid: it's an invented history that attempts to make clearly inferior people feel better about myself.
> 
> "We wuz kangs"?  No, We are kings.  My people won history.
> 
> ...


I doubt you're as accomplished as you claim to be. If you were you'd take pride in things you've done instead of obsessing over your skin which you didn't have to work for. Protip: talking about race stuff with zero nuance will make people think you're a slow-in-the-mind of some kind.

The fact that you have the same skin tone as most members of the ruling class does not make you one of them and pretending to be a kang is just resting on their laurels.



benutz said:


> Something that not many people talk about is how rife homosexuality is in the Middle East. Now I don't mind them. Bless 'em. If you're gay you're gay. Live and let live and all that. But the thing is those young lads are not gay. But they have hormones. And if they touch a woman they get proper fucked up. But if they bum their best friend, it's all good. It's life in the ME. Rate me Islam all you like.
> 
> I spent half my time there trying to not get fucking bummed. Jesus, it was a fucking full time job in the end.
> 
> ...


They must be bi, not just gay. Women get groped and raped over there, the guys don't always get fucked up.


----------



## Driftwood (Oct 17, 2020)

benutz said:


> Something that not many people talk about is how rife homosexuality is in the Middle East. Now I don't mind them. Bless 'em. If you're gay you're gay. Live and let live and all that. But the thing is those young lads are not gay. But they have hormones. And if they touch a woman they get proper fucked up. But if they bum their best friend, it's all good. It's life in the ME. Rate me Islam all you like.
> 
> I spent half my time there trying to not get fucking bummed. Jesus, it was a fucking full time job in the end.
> 
> ...


Well, if you make women an inconvenient chore, then seems obvious this would happen


----------



## benutz (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> I doubt you're as accomplished as you claim to be. If you were you'd take pride in things you've done instead of obsessing over your skin which you didn't have to work for. Protip: talking about race stuff with zero nuance will make people think you're a slow-in-the-mind of some kind.
> 
> 
> They must be bi, not just gay. Women get groped and raped over there, the guys don't always get fucked up.




No, they are totally fucking straight. They aren't even bi. If you gave them the choice of a hot titty blonde and an hairy arsed arab, which do you think they would take?

They are forbidden to fuck about with the opposite sex under pain of death for them and their family (honour killings). It's easier just to bum your mate.

Homosexual relations always come in to all transactions when dealing with these people. And sometimes you come in to contact with people who have real money.. It's a dual dynamic and rape is never far away, male or female. Well, no female would even enter in to this game.

They absolutely can NOT fuck about with their own, so they by proxy abuse and treat westerners with contempt, because they can.

Westerners won't drop them out of helicopters for one thing. It's not just the Argies who do that.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 17, 2020)

benutz said:


> Mabye one person. Just like Charlottesville. Except he got like 500 years.



Charlottesville is such a perfect example of the sheer evil of the mainstream media, some white boys dared to stand up for themselves after years of the media dragging white men through the mud (because we're supposed to just not get sick of it after years?) and a single person got killed and the media has not shut up about it once in the 3 years since.

Meanwhile blacks burn down building, loot and assault people and that's just a-ok.


----------



## Kacho (Oct 17, 2020)

I can't feel sorry for Europeans anymore. You get what you fucking deserve.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 17, 2020)

Zwiebelkönigin said:


> Even though he lived as a degenerate tranny after the fall of the Golden Age


This sounds interesting; tell me more.


anionfarflung said:


> the lie of "the Golden Age of Islam" is stupid: it's an invented history that attempts to make clearly inferior people feel better about themselves.


Who was Avicenna?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 17, 2020)

benutz said:


> Some fat depressed no life no mark pitiful excuse for a man decided to run over a few muzzies in Finsbury Park and never mind the fact he really was extremely depressed and not in his right mind, he still got 50 years or something. Didn't even fucking kill anyone. Mabye one person. Just like Charlottesville. Except he got like 500 years.
> 
> A very clear message has been sent out. Don't fight back. Eat fucking shit. The government impose the laws that the elites tell them too. The police men and judiciary carry out their dirty work. The media play the biggest part though of telling who to get whipped up in to what frenzy, whenever.
> 
> ...


A culture that does not believe in its right to self-defense will not remain a culture for long.


Andrew Neiman said:


> This sounds interesting; tell me more.
> 
> Who was Avicenna?


The "Islamic golden age" thinkers, Avicenna included (he himself a self-described Aristotelian) mostly just revived ancient sciences and philosophies from other cultures.  Even the "Arabic numeral" system is just a modified version of the original Hindu system.  For some reason, there's this bizarre belief that the pre-Islamic Mideast was just an empty uninhabited wasteland.  If anything the "Islamic golden age" was just the restarting of the primarily Zoroastrian progression in the mid-east which was halted by Islamic expansionism until the Umayyad Caliphate came to an end around 750 AD, just fifty years prior to the start of this "golden age," and led to the Islamic powers starting to focus on civic development.


Kacho said:


> I can't feel sorry for Europeans anymore. You get what you fucking deserve.


I think it's kind of a misnomer to assume that's not also happing in the US.  It seems like people here are becoming increasingly more tolerant of having their culture overwritten by third worlders.  Just look at some of the historical monuments that have now been torn down, and how little objection to this you're seeing.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 17, 2020)

Kacho said:


> I can't feel sorry for Europeans anymore. You get what you fucking deserve.



I do because they were very careful and clever with the "frog in a boiling pot of water" method for this, your average person just wants to live their life in peace and isn't concerned with the bigger picture too much, that's only normal, it's only over the last 5 years or so has the trap really been sprung in a big way so to speak.

Prior to that it was all too easy, way too easy, to look the other way and that was by design.

So don't blame the average person, blame those in charge.


----------



## Who dat? (Oct 17, 2020)

Makes sense.





			https://twitter.com/TianaTheFirst/status/1317646593932337152


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 17, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> The "Islamic golden age" thinkers, Avicenna included (he himself a self-described Aristotelian) mostly just revived ancient sciences and philosophies from other cultures.  Even the "Arabic numeral" system is just a modified version of the original Hindu system.  For some reason, there's this bizarre belief that the pre-Islamic Mideast was just an empty uninhabited wasteland.  If anything the "Islamic golden age" was just the restarting of the primarily Zoroastrian progression in the mid-east which was halted by Islamic expansionism until the Umayyad Caliphate came to an end around 750 AD, just fifty years prior to the start of this "golden age," and led to the Islamic powers starting to focus on civic development.


Do you see Muslims’ inferiority as biological, cultural, or a combination of both?

Also, what do you see as the motivation for pre-contemporary Westerners venerating figures like Avicenna and Averroes if they did nothing but rehash other people’s ideas?


----------



## theshep (Oct 17, 2020)

Who dat? said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> View attachment 1669438
> https://tw.tinf.io/TianaTheFirst/status/1317646593932337152


She's not too far off the mark with that one. This Islamic wisdom was from the former Grand Mufti of Australia, Taj El-Din Hilaly.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 17, 2020)

Lol, fuck muslims  fuck niggers and fuckbkiked khahahahs.


----------



## Greatest Gonger (Oct 17, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> The western civilised world is _painfully _aware that multiculturalism doesn't work _at all_. Problem is that the West also has welfare states that can't be sustained with their dying native populations so that importing the dregs of the Third World becomes a socio-economic necessity. No one in their right mind is delighted about importing Arabs and sub-Saharan Africans, but they just happen to be the only peoples left that still bother to reproduce.


Most western governments are happy to run massive deficits. The issue is not a lack of people, its a concern over stagnating economic "growth" which serves as justification for investment. In terms of actual production, if we ever returned to producing things, I'm certain we could figure out a way to persevere conisdering the great leaps in manufacturing automation we have made. But we won't change anything, of course, because margins must increase, labour costs cannot rise and my prime minister needs to eventually become a twink mascot lapdog for the UN.


----------



## Spergoy of Cuckkad (Oct 17, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> The video doesn't seem to work.





			https://web.archive.org/web/20181221071627/https://www.bestgore.com/beheading/24-year-old-danish-female-backpacker-morocco-final-trek-beheading/
		


Bestgore also has an archived version, maybe this one will work for you. But seriously, proceed with caution.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 18, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Do you see Muslims’ inferiority as biological, cultural, or a combination of both?


Both.  There are large groups of Asian, Semitic, Slavic, and African Muslims.  The few of these which do have somewhat functional societies are still unbelievably hostile with all other groups they come into contact with, and this is only with a very few exceptions.  This even holds true in cases where any rational person would know that a neutral group will respond with extreme violence if provoked as was with the case of Muslims inciting Genghis Khan by murdering his emissaries.  Likewise, the original ethnic groups of the Mideast, such as the Persians are now basically non-existant.  Part of this was because of the Mongolian conquest, and part of this was because Islamic nations engaged in the practice of forcing conversions from places like Sub-Saharan Africa and then bringing those people in to attack other groups they were trying to conquer.  Now in areas where Islam has ruled for many generations, there's no real chance for another functional society to crop up without being equally tyrannical as the Islamic societies because the entire population is comprised of inbreds and racial mutts.

TLDR: Islamic societal policies lead to races that are incapable of forming non-Islamic (or similar) societies.





Andrew Neiman said:


> Also, what do you see as the motivation for pre-contemporary Westerners venerating figures like Avicenna and Averroes if they did nothing but rehash other people’s ideas?


They weren't complete retards like modern westerners and were able to objectively observe something without devolving into blind xenophilia.  Directly speaking to your examples, this is likely also why many admired Avicenna and Averroes, both of whom were Aristotelians.  I have no objections towards Avicenna and Averroes, they did what white westerners should be doing and have previously done, which is examining the past and other groups objectively, and then separating the wheat from the chaff.  The issue I have is that when a culture which is favored by a certain group of (((people))) borrows from another culture, it is "absolutely a product of their golden age great thinkers."  When a group out of favor with a certain group of (((people))) do it 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Greatest Gonger (Oct 18, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Both.  There are large groups of Asian, Semitic, Slavic, and African Muslims.  The few of these which do have somewhat functional societies are still unbelievably hostile with all other groups they come into contact with, and this is only with a very few exceptions.  This even holds true in cases where any rational person would know that a neutral group will respond with extreme violence if provoked as was with the case of Muslims inciting Genghis Khan by murdering his emissaries.  Likewise, the original ethnic groups of the Mideast, such as the Persians are now basically non-existant.  Part of this was because of the Mongolian conquest, and part of this was because Islamic nations engaged in the practice of forcing conversions from places like Sub-Saharan Africa and then bringing those people in to attack other groups they were trying to conquer.  Now in areas where Islam has ruled for many generations, there's no real chance for another functional society to crop up without being equally tyrannical as the Islamic societies because the entire population is comprised of inbreds and racial mutts.
> 
> TLDR: Islamic societal policies lead to races that are incapable of forming non-Islamic (or similar) societies.
> View attachment 1669544
> ...


Its not necessary to take a superior position to other races or cultures to identify and be critical of problems arising from groups intermingling. This issue in France and the rest of the western world is clearly a struggle between distinct groups with generational lineages reaching far back into the past, and it is absurd for French people to invite more spiteful foreigners into their midst who in no way share a fondness for their culture, to threaten and undermine their society.

I have to say I am a bit disappointed with the common attitude that says, "they get what they deserve" (whether French, English, American, etc). It is not trivial to contradict this deep societal nihilism, and it is not the place of common men and women to start potentially self destructive revolutions, especially under vague existential circumstances such as those many of us identify presently. There is little in the way of cohesive political framework to replace the global technocrat, and without doubt racial iq counting and point tallying will do little to create that framework.


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Oct 18, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> So, uh. The murderer was Caucasian.
> @Null can we add this to the OP? Just to prevent some unwarranted racial reeeing.
> 
> 
> ...


That's the equivalent of calling an Albanian white... They have for a while mass imported and mix with other peaceful fellow followers of the most peaceful religion on earth,  and it is a bit of a stretch to go and call it white on white crime. Even if he looks like an Aryan poster child, the main issue is not race but islam in this case. They are also notorious for harboring and mass importing wahabis, which are the same kind of people who love to blow people up. Simply put, islam and non Euros do not need nor deserve a place in the continent.


----------



## Yanivs Mutilated Cock (Oct 18, 2020)

benutz said:


> The government impose the laws that the elites tell them too


George Soros should have been hung 50 years ago for crimes comitted


----------



## Count groudon (Oct 18, 2020)

Atatata said:


> He was probably incapacitated in some way before getting beheaded. Maybe stabbed or something, pushed into the ground before he knew what was happening.


In the pic it looks like there was some fairly severe damage to the back of his skull. Probably bashed him on the back of the head to incapacitate him, and then gave him the ol’ cutty cutty while he was too fucked up to do anything.

Y’know, typical strat for a brave warrior fighting injustices towards the religion of peace.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Oct 18, 2020)

As a matter of comparison, Christians had their own version of Islam in the form of the Mormons. Very similar in origin and practice, it was based on the book written by and teachings of a prophet who even practiced plural marriage and the group later exiled themselves in the desert. There are numerous parallels.
With the exception of a few debatable incidents like the mountain meadows massacre, they were mostly non-violent, though there are some violent episodes in their founding.

But, nowadays, despite being one of the most zealous of Christian religions, instead of beheadings and jihad, mormons send out green jello and people in white shirts and ties. 
They won't even get upset if you talk about their prophet or make fun of them.


			https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AgIUvzxAs_I


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 18, 2020)

Just some comments I came across on Twitter. One of them openly praises the killer's actions and I hope he's on a watchlist.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Oct 18, 2020)

Ultimately, as in all things, the jews are really the ones behind this


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Oct 18, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Likewise, the original ethnic groups of the Mideast, such as the Persians are now basically non-existant.


That's not true. Ethnic Persians exist in the tens of millions even today. Ethnic Assyrians/Chaldeans/Syriacs/Arameans still exist as well. An depending on whether they count as "Middle Eastern", the Berbers still exist, having lived in those lands since ancient times. The Arabs, of course (not even talking Levantine or Mesopotamian "Arabs", but Peninsular Arabs), still exist as well.

If you are talking about "pure" ethnic groups "untainted" by ethnic mixturing, well then that's basically just not possible (keep in mind that entire ethnic groups have been formed from the merging of previously existing ethnic groups that were geographically positioned close to each other, and that oftentimes certain "bigger" ethnic groups have partially or completely absorbed other "smaller" ethnic groups).


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 18, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Both.  There are large groups of Asian, Semitic, Slavic, and African Muslims.  The few of these which do have somewhat functional societies are still unbelievably hostile with all other groups they come into contact with, and this is only with a very few exceptions.  This even holds true in cases where any rational person would know that a neutral group will respond with extreme violence if provoked as was with the case of Muslims inciting Genghis Khan by murdering his emissaries.  Likewise, the original ethnic groups of the Mideast, such as the Persians are now basically non-existant.  Part of this was because of the Mongolian conquest, and part of this was because Islamic nations engaged in the practice of forcing conversions from places like Sub-Saharan Africa and then bringing those people in to attack other groups they were trying to conquer.  Now in areas where Islam has ruled for many generations, there's no real chance for another functional society to crop up without being equally tyrannical as the Islamic societies because the entire population is comprised of inbreds and racial mutts.
> 
> TLDR: Islamic societal policies lead to races that are incapable of forming non-Islamic (or similar) societies.
> View attachment 1669544
> ...


Can you really blame that certain group of (((people))) for this, though? Muslims and Jews HATE each other. Replacing tolerant European natives with a bunch of ultra antisemitic Muslims would be an incredibly stupid plan on the part of da joos. Why fill the world with your own enemies?


----------



## Autistic lurker (Oct 18, 2020)

Reportedly the moment of the chechen getting shot by police. I can't see shit, but gunshots can be heard easily.




Your browser is not able to display this video.





			Twitter


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Oct 18, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Can you really blame that certain group of (((people))) for this, though? Muslims and Jews HATE each other. Replacing tolerant European natives with a bunch of ultra antisemitic Muslims would be an incredibly stupid plan on the part of da joos. Why fill the world with your own enemies?


It's not their country they are doing this to, its white christandom. They can always fuck of to shekelberg aka Israel. The goal is to destroy white western Christian society.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 18, 2020)

Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> It's not their country they are doing this to, its white christandom. They can always fuck of to shekelberg aka Israel. The goal is to destroy white western Christian society.


And what will happen when Israel has no more White people to rely on? Whites have been instrumental in getting the Jews where they are. A Muslim nation will not cooperate with them like the modern White Christian West has. Throwing the Whites away would be dangerous for Israel.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 18, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Can you really blame that certain group of (((people))) for this, though? Muslims and Jews HATE each other. Replacing tolerant European natives with a bunch of ultra antisemitic Muslims would be an incredibly stupid plan on the part of da joos.


>Muslims and Jews HATE each other
Not really.  They mostly sided with each other during the Crusades and before.  The only actual disputes they've had have been over the province of Syria Palestina, and that only started in 1948.  Just look at this list.  How many Islamic expulsions of Jews were there?  Lol, many Orthodox Jews even want the Ottoman empire to come back since they prospered under it.





Additionally, it's mostly the media pushing for more and more immigration.  Just like here in the US, much of the European media has the same ownership. 






In reality, the western world has been the most problematic group of people to the Jews, and they would do anything to get rid of it.  To kick a similar question back at you with the same level of simplicity, why wouldn't US Jews overwhelmingly support the NeoCon faction of the Republican party since it's by far the most Pro-Israel faction?

Edit:
Just a fun little piece of European Media propaganda to add to this before I head to bed for the night.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 18, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> >Muslims and Jews HATE each other
> Not really.  They mostly sided with each other during the Crusades and before.  The only actual disputes they've had have been over the province of Syria Palestina, and that only started in 1948.  Just look at this list.  How many Islamic expulsions of Jews were there?  Lol, many Orthodox Jews even want the Ottoman empire to come back since they prospered under it.
> 
> View attachment 1669860
> ...



I've been around both Jews and Muslims and from personal experience, there's a lot of shit talking and paranoia between both groups in the modern world. I've heard Muslims say that Jews have hidden horns and that they did 9/11 in order to give them a bad reputation, for instance.











> why wouldn't US Jews overwhelmingly support the NeoCon faction of the Republican party since it's by far the most Pro-Israel faction?


Good question. I'm not sure, but I assume it's because all parties are Pro-Israel anyways and/or those Jews don't think they'll want to move to Israel in the near future.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 18, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> I've been around both Jews and Muslims and from personal experience, there's a lot of shit talking and paranoia between both groups in the modern world. I've heard Muslims say that Jews have hidden horns and that they did 9/11 in order to give them a bad reputation, for instance.
> 
> View attachment 1669870View attachment 1669872View attachment 1669873
> 
> ...


>Good question. I'm not sure, but I assume it's because all parties are Pro-Israel anyways and/or those Jews don't think they'll want to move to Israel in the near future.
This is also a very good answer to what you said about the west becoming inhospitable to Jews should White Christians completely lose control of their own societies.  If being on the side of the "heroic multicultural new order" doesn't grant them asylum in the post-European west, having their own ethnostate will.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 18, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> And what will happen when Israel has no more White people to rely on? Whites have been instrumental in getting the Jews where they are. A Muslim nation will not cooperate with them like the modern White Christian West has. Throwing the Whites away would be dangerous for Israel.


As far as I've ever been concerned Jews ARE white. What about Jews is remotely not white?


----------



## Ita Mori (Oct 18, 2020)

Humble Shitpost Merchant said:


> It's cool how you can make fun of Christianity or Hinduism but the moment someone has a giggle at the expense of Islam the honor killings start.


Because Christians are fucking pansies who loved being cucked now.
The worst thing the Spanish Inquisition did was cease to exist. Dangerhairs roasting at the pit would make up for the witch hunts a 100x over.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 18, 2020)

jje100010001 said:


> active rational interpretation of the Koran became frowned upon, even _haram _(see the Mu'tazilites vs Ash'arites).


This isn't an accurate representation of the discussion between asharis and mutazilites, the mutazilites literally just had terrible arguments for their positions. The asharis were an iteration on mutazilism, they still made use of 'rational interpretation'.



jje100010001 said:


> Much of the _ummah_ lives in a timeline where Ash'arite-type ultra-conservative doctrines have been winning for centuries


Asharism is a really low bar for 'ultra-conservative' aqeedah, atharism goes even further and is what's most prevalent among Western Muslims.



jje100010001 said:


> and where modern-day reformist Mu'tazilites live out their lives either completely powerless or in exile in Western countries- and now the former are slowly spreading their influence here as well.


There's like no asharis in the west and mutazilism has basically completely died out lol


----------



## Ita Mori (Oct 18, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> And what will happen when Israel has no more White people to rely on? Whites have been instrumental in getting the Jews where they are. A Muslim nation will not cooperate with them like the modern White Christian West has. Throwing the Whites away would be dangerous for Israel.


They'll throw the Blacks at them...    ...then the happy merchants will try to scream antisemitism as they feel the blade slice their aorta.
They aren't thinking that far ahead. No one ever thinks ahead and that's why we're where we are.


----------



## Dogfacefuke (Oct 18, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> As far as I've ever been concerned Jews ARE white. What about Jews is remotely not white?


The jew part


----------



## Trig.Point (Oct 18, 2020)

Twitter deleted this tweet from an English Academic called Dana Nawzar after the Daily Mail ran a story on him. I suspect the main motivation for deleting it was that it was keeping the murder in the news.






Roshan M Salih works for an extremely well funded (ie by Saudi Arabia) Islamic 'News Site' called 5 pillars.







			https://twitter.com/RmSalih/status/1317350932129132544
		

https://archive.md/FNlOA
This cartoon was going the rounds on Twitter. It sums up the British Islamic establishments attitude quite nicely.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Oct 18, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> This cartoon was going the rounds on Twitter. It sums up the British Islamic establishments attitude quite nicely.



This.

Also, it's really depressing how "he deserved it" and "freedom of speech doesn't mean freedom from consequences" are common reactions to this sort of thing. Probably because your average woke leftard is wanking themselves blind at the prospect of a wrongthinker being murdered because they would like to be able to do it themselves.

Like this article. Which I can't quite work out whether it's a parody or not.

Frankly, the rot set in with Salman Rushdie. When he was sentenced to death by the Ayatollah our response should have been something like, "Dear Ayatollah, the political assassination of British citizens is an act of war. If Rushdie gets killed by someone acting on your encouragement we'll turn Tehran into a glass parking lot. Your move, fuckface. Kind regards, Britain."


----------



## Vapewizard (Oct 18, 2020)

As an ultraweeb I have seen discussions around before in western weeb circles that condemn japan for xenophobia, but the more I read about this shit happening in europe, including my own country, I feel like Japan is absolutely correct in being xenophobic.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 18, 2020)

Back in the days, President Deng Xiaoping was confronted with a dazzling question from the west "China does not have basic immigration rights".
Deng's response was swift "Ok, so how many would you like? Maybe 100 million as a starter? We can easily do that". 
The person shut his mouth. 

Instead of taking that as a warning, it's now a manual. Just part and parcel in being progressive, diverse and vibrant, "the right side of history". Great price to play for thinking having absolute freedom of movement is a universal right. But yeah, condemn these slant countries for xenophobia, give a blind eye to Uganda banning miscegenation (cuz they black I guess), and have your arms (and legs) open for savages who want nothing but the destruction of your nation, your people, and your everything in the name of their Abrahamic interpretation.  



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> What about Jews is remotely not white?


They don't think they are white. The ultra-religious ones see them as the chosen and the rest of the world as evil uncultured disgusting goyim. The reformed ones support endless war against Muslim countries that used to be stable. The new-age types are hyperliberal internationales that are also usually communist and almost always for open-borders.

And I guess, some are alright.


----------



## Troon Carey (Oct 18, 2020)

But guys, Muslims are peaceful people who just wanna assimilate!!!


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 18, 2020)

Greatest Gonger said:


> Most western governments are happy to run massive deficits. The issue is not a lack of people, its a concern over stagnating economic "growth" which serves as justification for investment. In terms of actual production, if we ever returned to producing things, I'm certain we could figure out a way to persevere conisdering the great leaps in manufacturing automation we have made. But we won't change anything, of course, because margins must increase, labour costs cannot rise and my prime minister needs to eventually become a twink mascot lapdog for the UN.


Economic growth and prosperity can be achieved even without a growing population, just not with socialist and communist policies in place, a government that gives in to the tantrums of smooth-brained downie dipshits and especially when said deficits are paid with inflation.


Ulamog did nothing wrong said:


> That's the equivalent of calling an Albanian white...


As opposed to what exactly?


Vapewizard said:


> As an ultraweeb I have seen discussions around before in western weeb circles that condemn japan for xenophobia, but the more I read about this shit happening in europe, including my own country, I feel like Japan is absolutely correct in being xenophobic.


Except Japan is opening its borders too.


----------



## nya001 (Oct 18, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Back in the days, President Deng Xiaoping was confronted with a dazzling question from the west "China does not have basic immigration rights".
> Deng's response was swift "Ok, so how many would you like? Maybe 100 million as a starter? We can easily do that".
> The person shut his mouth.
> 
> ...



Now this honestly: "They don't think they are white. The ultra-religious ones see them as the chosen and the rest of the world as evil uncultured disgusting goyim."

What a jumble of logic. First "they", lumping all Jews together. Then something about "ultra-religious" ones, which by definition is a tiny minority (if not they would be called "normal" and the others would be called "ultra" something). Then even if this tiny minority sees themselves as chosen ones, why would themselves not see each other as white? How do you think a very light-skinned Jew whose family comes from Germany or Lithuania would call himself? Not black. Do white Spanish, Portuguese, Greeks, Bulgarians, Croatians, Slovenians, Hungarians (to name a few) look like Danes, Swedes, or Finns?

Also again not quoting any source for anything. Substitute "heathen" for "goyim" and your sentence fits Christians. Also BTW people can convert and become a chosen one so then what? they stop being white?

Same non-logic thinking is going with the virus - "masks good", "virus bad" but almost never a proper source, almost always "people say".

Back to the topic: a Muslim extremist killed a teacher who showed a cartoon of Muhammad. France actually has no state religion and is officially atheist. In France, offending a religion is not illegal (only offending the believers or inciting discrimination are illegal) 

source: https://www.senat.fr/lc/lc262/lc2622.html

I don't remember minority atheists anywhere at present bombing and killing religious people (note: "at present" bcs e.g. Russian Revolution). I have never seen Catholics currently killing French people who make fun of the pope.

Even if people say Islam is a peaceful religion and these are crazy extremists, even so, since statistically atm more Muslims than others are likely to be barbarians, they should be watched much more closely


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Oct 18, 2020)

Are we seriously going into IT WAZ DE JOO mode because of one swedish jew with a bad haircut?

Barbara Spector is one academic who talks shit, like almost every other wokelib academic. What evidence is there that her ideas are some top secret scheme shared by the entirety of the international jewish political spectrum to destroy whipipo?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 18, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> They don't think they are white.



Until they meet a black Israelite shouting "Das rite".    That clip will never get old.


			https://www.bitchute.com/video/NI0uOsxPUOp5/


----------



## Trig.Point (Oct 18, 2020)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Like this article. Which I can't quite work out whether it's a parody or not.


I think it's a troll. They wrote another article on TransRacialism,  and one saying Louis CK may have murdered Jon Benet Ramsey they haven't posted anything since 2015 and their twitter got banned. For levels of trolling, I think a great talent was lost too soon.


----------



## Punished Brent (Oct 18, 2020)

It’s honestly his own fault. You can’t do that kind of stuff in a Muslim country. It would be like showing videos of dogs not being eaten in China.


Spoiler: Source



My Mom


----------



## soy_king (Oct 18, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Until they meet a black Israeli shouting "Das rite".    That clip will never get old.
> 
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/NI0uOsxPUOp5/


Black Israelite. That fat Bantu had about as much relation to Israel as Ethan Ralph has to good life choices.


----------



## BOONES (Oct 18, 2020)

Mohammed can suck a fat one. There i said it. The other prophets in religions are tolerant and peaceful but Mohammeds a whiny bitch and a pedophile at that.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 18, 2020)

soy_king said:


> Black Israelite. That fat Bantu had about as much relation to Israel as Ethan Ralph has to good life choices.


Fixed.  But that white soyboy need to get more cojones if he face that Black Israelite again.


----------



## soft breathing (Oct 18, 2020)

This might be a little off topic but; 
Does anyone here by any chance have a 'copy' of those twelve Mohammed caricatures that started the whole Charlie Hebdo thing years ago? 
Maybe I'm too dumb to google them properly - but I was only able to find an extremely blurry version of them. 

TIA.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Oct 18, 2020)

4d chess.
Mohammed = Prophet
Prophets = Knowing the future
The Future = Memes
Memes starts with M.

Mohammed starts with M.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Oct 18, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> Except Japan is opening its borders too.


I'm pretty sure that most of those who come to Japan come from Asia too, as in Indonesia, Philippines and so on, sure you can find the occasonial nigger/towelhead in Japan (mostly around Tokyo) but the majority of foreign labor comes from Asia itself.
What also is always convienently forgotten when the media speaks about Japans population decline is that Japan has about the same size in landmass than Germany, the big difference is that Germany has 83 million population and Japan around 126.5 million population.
Japan is measured by normal standards overpopulated even a 20 million decline in population still leaves them over 100 million people.
The real problem with Japan is not that they have not enough people.
The problem ist that everybody just doesn't want to do blue collar work anymore, everybody wants a college diploma and a white collar job, that's why the cities are all overcrowed and the countryside is a barren wasteland.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 18, 2020)

Brenton Tarrant was right.


----------



## deeplyhigh (Oct 18, 2020)

I do not understand frog so not sure what the sentiment is, but there is a rally in tribute to the teacher in Paris now.


----------



## bbfx (Oct 18, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> Roshan M Salih works for an extrememly well funded (ie by Saudi Arabia) Islamic 'News Site' called 5 pillars.
> 
> View attachment 1669956
> 
> https://tw.tinf.io/RmSalih/status/1317350932129132544https://archive.md/FNlOA



There are very few things I would say are "worth a civil war", and freedom of speech is one of them. Fuck him and everyone who agrees with him.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Oct 18, 2020)

Sorry I was bored


----------



## It'sallabitsillyreally (Oct 18, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> Twitter deleted this tweet from an English Academic called Dana Nawzar after the Daily Mail ran a story on him. I suspect the main motivation for deleting it was that it was keeping the murder in the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People are help fully posting screenshots of it and links to the Daily Mail story about it on Durham university's Twitter posts. Given most of them are in the single digits for comments on them it's rather hard to miss though it's only a few of them had it done so far. So when whoever manages it comes back on Monday there'll be a nice treat for them.


----------



## NeroRisotto (Oct 18, 2020)

This entire thread is making me the opposite of  .


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 18, 2020)

nya001 said:


> drivel





Spoiler: my drivel



Me listing 3 strings of Jews and their beliefs is exactly me acknowledging that the group is rather diverse in thought. I did the opposite of "lumping all Jews together". I listed the 3 biggest groups.
- Orthodox
- New-age
- Reformed
There's more of course. Being Jewish isn't only about race. There are black Ethiopian Jews, Chinese Kaifeng Jews... There's also Messianic Jews and Jews that reject the Messiah, most loosely fall under one of the three above.

And no, replacing heathen with goyim doesn't fit Christians. You're lumping all Christians together, aren't you. Add "orthodox" in front of the word Christian, and you're probably right. Most Christians don't simply see other religions/atheists as "heathen Satanists" or whatever. Most Jews don't see non-Jews as filthy goyim, as opposed to what /pol/tard autists will want you to believe.

Bottom line, (genetic) Jews are not white. It's traceable through DNA tests. While I certainly believe that (genetic) Jews are, to a larger extent, technically mostly white of European descent, most likely don't see themselves as white but rather Jewish.

This is my last post on "da jayz", it doesn't belong here and I probably should not have responded to the off-topic autism to begin with, my bad.  It wasn't some crazy Jew who chopped the head off a goy for posting a happy merchant meme or even saying "we should nuke Israel", this will likely never happen either, the end.





Chad Nasty said:


> 4d chess.
> Mohammed = Prophet
> Prophets = Knowing the future
> The Future = Memes
> ...


So does masochist and mahhh (sound of a sheep/goat).



deeplyhigh said:


> I do not understand frog so not sure what the sentiment is, but there is a rally in tribute to the teacher in Paris now.


The sentiment is of course far-right neonazi racist xenophobic bigoted angry white homophobes.
(Source: MSM)


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 18, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> If France were a French ethnostate how many French girls would be being raped by Muslims? How many Frenchmen would have their heads cut off by non whites?
> 
> Saying 'Muh ethnostate' is a cute comment, but the reality is that France, Europe and every other white nation is literally besieged by hostile invaders who hate us, want us dead and would wipe us out with glee if they could. Non whites and foreigners under French rule used to be too scared to even look at a French man or woman the wrong way because the soldiers would beat him to death if they did so; and now they've cut off a mans head because he 'offended' their religion. A religion that should not be there in the first place, an attack that would not have happened if the man was not there.
> 
> So yes 'muh ethnostate' is desirable. I would rather every single non native of Europe be ejected from her soil back into whatever shithole they've come from and every Mosque razed than a European get so much as a papercut from these 'people'; let alone be fucking decapitated.


This is partially happening because of Europe's leaders since post World War 2, decided to give up their national defense to the United States of America. And to deal with the small labor pool after the war, since I assume greedy business owners did not want to pay high wages, lobbied for more mud people and niggers to be imported. The communist nations in the Warsaw Pact where not into the whole open borders shit and explains why they are still racially roughly the same. Real deal Communists were into closed controlled borders whereas the communists in the western world are a bunch of corporate sponsored cuckolds. I digress but after France decided to kill Qaddafi for some (((reasons))), the migrant crisis just exploded. And looks like its going to get worse since the European elite still want the cheap labor, still want Uncle Sam defending them which explains support for Biden and are mostly rootless cosmopolitans more and more each passing year.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 18, 2020)

soft breathing said:


> This might be a little off topic but;
> Does anyone here by any chance have a 'copy' of those twelve Mohammed caricatures that started the whole Charlie Hebdo thing years ago?
> Maybe I'm too dumb to google them properly - but I was only able to find an extremely blurry version of them.
> 
> TIA.


I don't know which Charlie Hebdo cartoons the attack was over, but here are some of their good Muhammad-centric ones.


Spoiler






"It's hard being loved by idiots."




"MUHAMMAD, EDITOR IN CHIEF": "100 lashes of the whip, if you don't die of laughter!"




IF MUHAMMAD RETURNED: "I'm the prophet, you fool!" "Shut up, infidel!"



Not about Muhammad, but a personal favorite:


Spoiler











💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Can you really blame that certain group of (((people))) for this, though? Muslims and Jews HATE each other.


I can only offer anecdotal evidence, but I have seen a degree of antisemitism anytime I've been around Muslims, whether in the West or elsewhere.  I've encountered plenty of Third-World Muslims who believed that Jews were in some way visibly nonhuman (e.g., with horns) or who believed that Jews were inherently "bad" in some way.  In the West, it's usually a little more subtle.  For instance, you encounter Muslims who seem overly concerned with establishing that historical massacres of Jews by Muhammad and his followers were the Jews' fault and not something you could blame on the people carrying out the massacre.

I can't speak for anyone else, but I don't "hate" Muslims.  If there were gangs of illiterate Christian rapists running around, threatening to murder anyone who disrespected the Bible, I'd feel about the same way about them as I do the Muslims who do these things.


----------



## Opleak (Oct 18, 2020)

deeplyhigh said:


> I do not understand frog so not sure what the sentiment is, but there is a rally in tribute to the teacher in Paris now.


A lot of protesters are either teachers or close to teachers, they're usually a very left-wing part of society but are (understandably) enraged by what just happened. We'll see where this leads.


----------



## mai minakami (Oct 18, 2020)

I think Facebook Messenger is blocking me from sending this meme...





I can send the Jesus meme but not this one. Weird.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 18, 2020)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> France burned the coal and now it pays the toll. Citizens of UE countries should rise against this shit or they will only get worse.
> 
> 
> So what's up with The Message then? they had a movie for Mohammed´s life story. They don't actually show Mohammed or have him speak in any shot, its all secondary characters driving the movie  but by what you are saying they could have not depicted any character at all since its illegal to portray anything .


The Iranians are making a new movie in the prophet which led to some butthurt in a few shitholes like Malaysia so will be interesting to see how they plan to show the prophet. Usually for them, they light or whiten the person's face out.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Oct 18, 2020)

damn i thought they were bringing back guillotines but it was just sand nig nogs sand nigging. Didn't see the latest report posted yet but rate me late if so: https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/10/17/police-arrest-nine-after-teacher-beheaded-in-paris-suburb


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 18, 2020)

Yanivs Mutilated Cock said:


> the careless policing part of it is intentional. See Sweden, see Belgium, see the UK, see Germany. Now ask yourself what do the population of these countries gain by opening the floodgate to these ragheads and niggers? is there any answer that would be acceptable for all the beheadings and deaths thats happened since?
> People say the great replacement is a right-wing myth that has no truth in it but when you look at what's happening and look for a reason, any reason, there is none. These people dont assimilate in these countries, infact they create no go zones for the local population and continue shitting the places up just like the places they escaped from.
> Most of these "refugees" take multiple holidays yearly back to the countries they 'fled in terror' from. Isn't that a real mystery. There's never an answer. these politicians need to hang. every single one of them.


The great replacement theory has been embraced by leftist woke progressives and neoliberals. They call it "demographics is destiny" or "demographic shift" or "oh look at all this diversity of food on my street". When liberals talk about the food they can eat, that is the great replacement theory or when they talk about how immigrants are good for diversity and make more money for them or maybe white people ought to really die off.


----------



## Bibendum (Oct 18, 2020)

Every last one of these savages needs to go.


----------



## Rozzy (Oct 18, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Sorry I was bored
> View attachment 1670224





			http://rule34.paheal.net/post/list/Muhammad/1


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 18, 2020)

Bibendum said:


> View attachment 1670398
> 
> Every last one of these savages needs to go.


He has a point.


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Oct 18, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> Economic growth and prosperity can be achieved even without a growing population, just not with socialist and communist policies in place, a government that gives in to the tantrums of smooth-brained downie dipshits and especially when said deficits are paid with inflation.
> 
> As opposed to what exactly?
> 
> Except Japan is opening its borders too.


Just answering the question. Anyone who has dealt with Albanians understands that they are like the Chechen or gypsies. I am not trying to lump them into latter groups, but an Albanian will seldom see anyone else as White or European including themselves. They are simply Albanians thus the joke. Whereas in the Americas we have to somewhat lump everyone into a color category, and it is a view similar to pan EUropean mindset, the Albanian and Chechen see everyone else as outsider groups or simply enemies. They are extremely ethnocentric (which is fine) but it helps drive the point to many others who have dealt with them but not a Chechen, which are far worse than Albanians in their Ethno-centrism, and their treatment of other nations they migrate to. It is my humble opinion,  that projecting how we see others onto them vs how they actually see us overall that causes these opportunities to arise and further erode the west. You cannot simply treat people like that as equals in any way since they view you as nothing more than a bump on their road. They also are majority muslim to this day. If anyone has better insight to these people feel free to correct me, but these are my views based on having to deal with them many times during my travels.



💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Can you really blame that certain group of (((people))) for this, though? Muslims and Jews HATE each other. Replacing tolerant European natives with a bunch of ultra antisemitic Muslims would be an incredibly stupid plan on the part of da joos. Why fill the world with your own enemies?


Meh they help the Ottomans on many occasion and they help Iberia get overran. They have ardently worked on open borders for Europe and there is enough footage showing israeli orgs helping "refugees" and other undesirable groups migrate en mass to Europe and the US for decades now. It is no different that the Somali "relocation" programs in the US also fueled by them. Much like CNN, go look at the EU "parliament" and start you will begin to notice a lot of coincidences very shortly afterwards.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 18, 2020)

Ulamog did nothing wrong said:


> Just answering the question. Anyone who has dealt with Albanians understands that they are like the Chechen or gypsies. I am not trying to lump them into latter groups, but an Albanian will seldom see anyone else as White or European including themselves. They are simply Albanians thus the joke. Whereas in the Americas we have to somewhat lump everyone into a color category, and it is a view similar to pan EUropean mindset, the Albanian and Chechen see everyone else as outsider groups or simply enemies. They are extremely ethnocentric (which is fine) but it helps drive the point to many others who have dealt with them but not a Chechen, which are far worse than Albanians in their Ethno-centrism, and their treatment of other nations they migrate to. It is my humble opinion,  that projecting how we see others onto them vs how they actually see us overall that causes these opportunities to arise and further erode the west. You cannot simply treat people like that as equals in any way since they view you as nothing more than a bump on their road. They also are majority muslim to this day. If anyone has better insight to these people feel free to correct me, but these are my views based on having to deal with them many times during my travels.


I'm well aware of how the Shiptars as a people function, being a strict patriarchal, ethnocentric clan-based society until recently. It's just that personally was never a fan of the whole being "White" thing as it never made sense and is too arbitrary for me. Then again, I consider culture to be way more important than race.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 18, 2020)

Foghot said:


> Not surprised it's around Paris.


Abroad - especially in Japan - there's this idea that Paris is this romantic place with street-side cafes, and everything is beautiful. There's a even a name for the culture shock that comes when one who thinks of Paris like that sees how Paris really is.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 18, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Edit:
> Just a fun little piece of European Media propaganda to add to this before I head to bed for the night.
> View attachment 1669871


That shit looks find like fanmade or something reddit would come up with.

And what does MAGA have to do with Germany again since Trump is probably the most likely POTUS since WW2 to order US troops to be returned back to the homeland. Something that leftists would be favor of but since Trump bad, they have really adopted a lot of Bush era policies. 

The funny thing is that Trump would be okay with all that degenerate shit since he is from the most cosmopolitican city in the world, New York City and rubbed shoulders with many elites in favor of that shit. The first GOP nominee to have his picture taken with the rainbow flag during the primaries, something that would have sunk any other republican.


----------



## Draza (Oct 18, 2020)

Ulamog did nothing wrong said:


> Just answering the question. Anyone who has dealt with Albanians understands that they are like the Chechen or gypsies. I am not trying to lump them into latter groups, but an Albanian will seldom see anyone else as White or European including themselves. They are simply Albanians thus the joke. Whereas in the Americas we have to somewhat lump everyone into a color category, and it is a view similar to pan EUropean mindset, the Albanian and Chechen see everyone else as outsider groups or simply enemies. They are extremely ethnocentric (which is fine) but it helps drive the point to many others who have dealt with them but not a Chechen, which are far worse than Albanians in their Ethno-centrism, and their treatment of other nations they migrate to. It is my humble opinion,  that projecting how we see others onto them vs how they actually see us overall that causes these opportunities to arise and further erode the west. You cannot simply treat people like that as equals in any way since they view you as nothing more than a bump on their road. They also are majority muslim to this day. If anyone has better insight to these people feel free to correct me, but these are my views based on having to deal with them many times during my travels.


Most Albanians today are "Muslim" on paper. Many drink alcohol, eat pork, and don't wear Muslim clothing. Albanians are one of the most irreligious people in the world.


----------



## XMassAllYearRound (Oct 18, 2020)

Just another peaceful day in the beautiful city of Pairaq.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 18, 2020)

Draza said:


> Most Albanians today are "Muslim" on paper. Many drink alcohol, eat pork, don't wear Muslim clothing. Albanians are one of the most irreligious people in the world.


I like that the only two things Albanians are generally known for is being nominally Islamic, and  *T H E  B U N K E R S*


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 18, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> He has a point.


Yes and no.  Jews are certainly higher up on the ladder of people you can't criticize, but it's not as if Muslims aren't pretty high up there themselves.  White Christians are at the absolute bottom of that ladder, in that the official literature of any western institute will always be about how bad the pre-secular west was, and you're absolutely forbidden to question this narrative.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 18, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Sorry I was bored
> View attachment 1670224


Why so excited? Did he see another child bride?


----------



## LocalFireDept (Oct 18, 2020)

axfaxf said:


> he must´ve done something truly terrible and provoking to deserve that treatment
> 
> teaching kids about freedom of speech, yeah, thats it
> 
> murderous assholes


And the lesson they may learn is: freedom of speech will get you killed.
Islam is fundamentally incompatible with civilized society.


----------



## Fluoxetine Man (Oct 18, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Sorry I was bored
> View attachment 1670224


Tim Buckley, now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time, a long time...
B^U


💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


>


Same.


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Oct 18, 2020)

Kacho said:


> I can't feel sorry for Europeans anymore. You get what you fucking deserve.


You cannot blame Europeans as Germany is still occupied, along side, Spain, Italy, and other nations. If you want to be that hard about it, then at least say so to the Russian, English and French since this shit going on was not only proposed but also enforced by "alliance" upon the rest. In the end no one deserves such atrocities. People are a direct product of indoctrination and their surrounding. How many Whites, that do not subscribe to Bolshevism in the US, raise their fist in the air and yell BLM, "I am with you" as they get punch or ridiculed?
Most people have herd mentality and they will go along with stuff surrounding so long as they do not personally have to deal with consequences. That is why neo liberalism/individualism is so dangerous, but also why it is pushed so hard on others via social pressure. Now, take all "allied" troops of those countries and allow for full sovereignty to be a thing and you will see a 180 in most of those nations, with the possible exception of Britain and France, who have always had such an open border mentality. It is all forced via military and economic might, and if you dare to say no at best you end up like a North Korea at worst Yugoslavia.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Oct 18, 2020)

Send them all back to their sandbox or declare exterminatus. Enough is enough.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Oct 18, 2020)

Thumb Butler said:


> Why so excited? Did he see another child bride?


Yes but so what? You intolerant westeners so obssessed with monogamy, for cultures of peace is OK to have multiple wives, nothing wrong with having more than 1.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 18, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> He has a point.


He really doesn't. If a teacher denied the holocaust the worst they'd face is disciplinary action and/or possibly losing their job. They almost certainly wouldn't be putting themselves at risk of being beheaded in broad daylight in front of the school they teach at.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Oct 18, 2020)

For anyone going "he white" - Chechen and others are literally called black here, so, y'know, there _is_ a palpable diffirence. 
They are also major assholes like 50% of time.


----------



## Driftwood (Oct 18, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Abroad - especially in Japan - there's this idea that Paris is this romantic place with street-side cafes, and everything is beautiful. There's a even a name for the culture shock that comes when one who thinks of Paris like that sees how Paris really is.


Lyon is where it is at. The people are super friendly, the number of tourists is low because no one gives a fuck about Lyon, great food, decent history, pretty clean for a frog speaking city, and within reasonable distance to the coast and other neat places.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 18, 2020)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> For anyone going "he white" - Chechen and others are literally called black here, so, y'know, there _is_ a palpable diffirence.
> They are also major assholes like 50% of time.


This is Black to you??? 



People in your area must be extremely White. Over in burgerland, we have people who are considered White who look darker than that. Interesting how racial labels are different from country to country.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Oct 19, 2020)

soft breathing said:


> This might be a little off topic but;
> Does anyone here by any chance have a 'copy' of those twelve Mohammed caricatures that started the whole Charlie Hebdo thing years ago?
> Maybe I'm too dumb to google them properly - but I was only able to find an extremely blurry version of them.
> 
> TIA.



There are some pics in this video:


----------



## RussianBlonde (Oct 19, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The French government is genuinely more concerned with appearances than the actual, tangible problems corrupting their nation. Just look at this ride through a main street in Paris:
> 
> View attachment 1666553


Jesus fucking christ. I haven't been to Paris in more than a decade so I don't know how reflective this is of the city in general. We always get shat on but there's no fucking way you'd ever see anything close to this in eastern Europe. Warsaw is so clean you can eat off the pavements.


----------



## bluegenius8585 (Oct 19, 2020)

LocalFireDept said:


> And the lesson they may learn is: freedom of speech will get you killed.
> Islam is fundamentally incompatible with civilized society.



Well what do you expect when one of the major sects is literally called Shite


----------



## Azovka (Oct 19, 2020)

XMassAllYearRound said:


> Just another peaceful day in the beautiful city of Pairaq.


You joke with that nickname, but one of the suburbs of Paris - Trappes - is unironically called Trappistan by the radical islamists due to the amount of people that left to fight ISIS a couple of years ago.


----------



## DamageJoy (Oct 19, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> He really doesn't. If a teacher denied the holocaust the worst they'd face is disciplinary action and/or possibly losing their job. They almost certainly wouldn't be putting themselves at risk of being beheaded in broad daylight in front of the school they teach at.


You are right.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 19, 2020)

He wore the cuck muzzle mask until the very end, what a real hero, a real human being.


----------



## Tree (Oct 19, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> Guys, guys, guys!!!! Don't let this distract you from the fact that white supremacists are the biggest terror threat the world is facing right now!!!


What the global elites consider "white supremacy" is still the greatest threat to their new world order. They can handle low IQ sand niggers just fine.


----------



## bluegenius8585 (Oct 19, 2020)

Here's Mo after being turned into a head crab Zombie in Dante's inferno or something


----------



## Silent Observer (Oct 19, 2020)

My completely politically correct and non-Islamophobic thoughts on the situation:

_It is the ultimate misogynist and homophobic religion. I'm sorry if that offends anyone, but Islam's intolerance of feminine expression OFFENDS ME. Unlike Jesus, Muhammad chose to be LUSTFUL (aka A FALSE PROPHET like David Koresh), and the sectarian battles of his descendants over who gets to be The Divine Heir have caused untold and unnecessary suffering upon our planet. And for those who claim "BUT MUZLEMZ KREATED ALGIBRAH N SCIENSES", YOU SHOULD NOTE THAT THOSE ACHIEVEMENTS WERE ACCOMPLISHED UNDER THE IDEOLOGY OF MUTAZALI ISLAM (AKA EMPIRICAL ISLAM), WHICH WAS FORMED FROM THE STUDY OF GREEK/EGYPTIAN KNOWLEDGE AND CONSIDERED HERESY BY OTHER MUSLIMS, EVENTUALLY BEING BANNED  DUE TO AN ATTEMPTED SECTARIAN ISLAMIC DEMOCIDE OF ALL NON-MUTAZALI , WHICH IS WHY WE HAVE THE NONSECULAR ISLAM THAT EXISTS TODAY. 

SO QUITE SIMPLY, SCHOLARS LIKE AL KHWARIZMI AND AVERROES GAINED/SPREAD KNOWLEDGE IN SPITE OF ALLAH, NOT BECAUSE OF HIM. IN ISLAM, THE MODERATES ARE ETERNALLY CURSED TO BE OUTNUMBERED BY THE EXTREMISTS. AS SUCH, IT MUST BE ACCEPTED THAT ISLAM IS A FUNDAMENTALIST ABRAHAMIC CULT, AND CHARLES MARTEL AND THE EUROPEAN'S DECISIVE DEFEAT AGAINST ISLAMIC INVASION IN THE BATTLE OF TOURS (OCTOBER 10-11 732 AD) MAY BE THE MOST IMPORTANT, INFLUENTIAL, AND BENEFICIAL MOMENT OF HUMAN HISTORY. DON'T FORGET, THE SYMBOLS OF ISLAM, THE CRESCENT AND STAR, ARE ALSO THE SYMBOLS OF BAPHOMET......_


----------



## Otterly (Oct 19, 2020)

RussianBlonde said:


> Jesus fucking christ. I haven't been to Paris in more than a decade so I don't know how reflective this is of the city in general.


  Paris is a pit. The centre is filled with pickpockets, litter, street hawkers and thieves  and the banlieue are ghettos. It’s genuinely depressing to see what has happened to such a beautiful city.


----------



## XMassAllYearRound (Oct 19, 2020)

Azovka said:


> You joke with that nickname, but one of the suburbs of Paris - Trappes - is unironically called Trappistan by the radical islamists due to the amount of people that left to fight ISIS a couple of years ago.


You're telling me this as if the entirety of Paisyria wasn't a culturally enriched  city.


----------



## Azovka (Oct 19, 2020)

XMassAllYearRound said:


> You're telling me this as if the entirety of Paisyria wasn't a culturally enriched  city.



Actually, Paris is very gentrified.

What you see in videos like those of Lauren Southern or others seeking to prove that France is worse than any other country is usually contained to a couple of streets way up North, near Porte de la Chapelle, which is home to what is colloquially known as “La Colline du Crack” (The Meth Hill). This is where you’ll find migrant encampments, drug addicts, and other social cases.

An important thing to know about Paris is that, unlike other European capitals, it will never grow. The Parisian skyline is protected by UNESCO, meaning that you can’t build over 6 floors high (including the ground floor), and the last neighbourhood to join the city proper was the 16th in 1860.

The fact that the city doesn’t expand, unlike Moscow for instance, which swallows the surrounding suburbs, means that there is a finite amount of homes for an ever increasing demand. Which in turn means that even the former neighbourhoods of ill-repute get gentrified quickly and see their prices skyrocket.

Take for instance Clichy - ten to fifteen years ago, it was kind of a shithole place. I almost got abducted by some djellaba wearing asshole in a street down there. Now though? It’s been cleaned out, and champagne-sipping bourgeois willing to pay 3k/month of rent minimum moved in.

Same goes for the 20th district. Before, Les Lilas was a dump. Now? It has the “Presidential village”, a gated community where former French President François Hollande lives.

As of right now, there are really only two places in Paris that are still bad - Porte de la Chapelle, and Gare du Nord (where trains for England depart), and their immediate surroundings. And give them five, ten years, and they will be gentrified to hell and back too. The same goes for the immediate suburbs surrounding the city.

There’s a reason why you see various crimes happening in the suburbs located further and further away from Paris. Conflans-Sainte-Honorine where the decapitation happened for instance, is located about 50km North-West of the city. So not exactly the next pit stop even if it is labelled as “suburb of Paris”.

Paris is many things - dirty, filled to the brim with arrogant local assholes and climate change activists.. But if anything, it’s getting less and less enriched by the month due to the constant increase in housing prices.


----------



## XMassAllYearRound (Oct 19, 2020)

Azovka said:


> Actually, Paris is very gentrified.
> 
> What you see in videos like those of Lauren Southern or others seeking to prove that France is worse than any other country is usually contained to a couple of streets way up North, near Porte de la Chapelle, which is home to what is colloquially known as “La Colline du Crack” (The Meth Hill). This is where you’ll find migrant encampments, drug addicts, and other social cases.
> 
> ...





XMassAllYearRound said:


> You're telling me this as if the entirety of Paisyria wasn't a culturally enriched  city.


I reiterate.


----------



## Trig.Point (Oct 19, 2020)

There were huge rallys across france in memory of the teacher.






Meanwhile in the UK





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Some muslim migrant tears down a cross from a church, it gets no mention in the media and the Church of England post this in response.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Oct 19, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> Meanwhile in the UK
> 
> Some muslim migrant tears down a cross from a church, it gets no mention in the media and the Church of England post this in response.


At least they're starting to acknowledge that Islam and mental illness go hand in hand.


----------



## nya001 (Oct 19, 2020)

Azovka said:


> Actually, Paris is very gentrified.
> 
> What you see in videos like those of Lauren Southern or others seeking to prove that France is worse than any other country is usually contained to a couple of streets way up North, near Porte de la Chapelle, which is home to what is colloquially known as “La Colline du Crack” (The Meth Hill). This is where you’ll find migrant encampments, drug addicts, and other social cases.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify one thing people may miss when you say "Paris doesn't expand", what the poster omitted and probably meant is that the area that is called "Paris" and would have "Paris" written on an envelope stays the same but the "urban area" increases. It's like saying Manhattan doesn't expand - Paris has official borders and doesn't expand them to engulf adjoining former villages.

also somebody wrote that Warsaw is clean and such dirt like Paris is not found in "Eastern Europe", ridiculous on point (1) because Warsaw has lots of dirty places (2) imho the incorrect notion of "Eastern Europe" is long gone, Lithuania has a monument saying they are the centre of Europe (source: search about it) and Greece and Finland are more to the East of Poland (source: any map), the notion of East and West Europe ended a long time ago. Remember "Central Europe", right?

Anyway idk why are people showing off where they live(d), what they do etc. Again imho but people don't really care about anectodal evidence from an anonymous internet person who is not quoting a single real source.

@Trig.Point I don't really get your post, a Muslim migrant tears down a cross, the injured party says they were mentally unsound, what do you want more? If somebody kicks me and I say ok no harm done also I found out he was mentally deranged why should the "media" care about it? what do you want, newspapers shouting from the rooftops "unstable person causes minor property damage, owner doesn't care much about it?"

On news linked to the subject of the thread:

"French police conduct raids in crackdown after teacher beheading"

from Reuters.

I am not a security expert and I won't tell the police what to do, but imho conducting raids after the beheading and not before is not really the best policy for prevention.

I find it worrisome that the police "wake up" after a murder and not before. I would have imagined it's their job to prevent this kind of thing. If the news was "Little old lady, member of a Church Choir, shouts Allah Akbar and kills teacher for showing a cartoon of Muhammad" then ok, it would have not been very preventable, but "teacher shows cartoons of Muhammad, talks with the police, has threats made against him, Muslim with family ties to ISIS kills him" seems to me quite a failure.

What next? "police in the Alps caught unaware once again by cold weather in December, will wear jackets no later than April"?


----------



## DJ Grelle (Oct 19, 2020)

(Le Figaro) (French) French minister of the interior proposes to dissolve islamic NGOs.

The French minister of the interior has proposed to dissolve two pro islam NGOs because they are _"_enemies of the republic".

Choice of words is very harsh. Some robespierre-tier terror stuff. 
(On mobile so I'll try to archive asap)


----------



## Trig.Point (Oct 19, 2020)

nya001 said:


> @Trig.Point I don't really get your post, a Muslim migrant tears down a cross, the injured party says they were mentally unsound, what do you want more? If somebody kicks me and I say ok no harm done also I found out he was mentally deranged why should the "media" care about it? what do you want, newspapers shouting from the rooftops "unstable person causes minor property damage, owner doesn't care much about it?"


Do I want more?

Well in 2015 a man called Kevin Crehan was jailed for 12 months for leaving a ham sandwich outside a Mosque. Crehan actually had a diagnosed mental illness but that didn't stop the courts from jailing him, when he killed himself 6 months into his sentence (after being denied parole) it barely made the papers. 

The guy that tore down that cross,  was mentally unsound because he has to be. If he's not then it might cause people  to think that diversity perhaps isn't the UK's greatest strength.


----------



## Valentine (Oct 19, 2020)

Disappointed but not surprised. Hope he gets a serving of escargot over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## French Slut (Oct 19, 2020)

RussianBlonde said:


> Jesus fucking christ. I haven't been to Paris in more than a decade so I don't know how reflective this is of the city in general. We always get shat on but there's no fucking way you'd ever see anything close to this in eastern Europe. Warsaw is so clean you can eat off the pavements.


LOL imagine unironically believing this.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 19, 2020)

bluegenius8585 said:


> Well what do you expect when one of the major sects is literally called Shite


I will beat you with 30 shoes for your insolence.


----------



## Trig.Point (Oct 19, 2020)

French Slut said:


> LOL imagine unironically believing this.


Warsaw isn't really a tourist city, Krakow is the real cultural capital of Poland. However I was in Warsaw a few years ago,  despite the 70's architecture it was clean, safe, with decent roads and public transport. Paris is a fucking nightmare, and it baffles me how a city so reliant on tourism lets visitors get treated like shit.


----------



## alreadyhome (Oct 19, 2020)

Respect the Erect said:


> And start spreading the word that the globo will prevail in the west and convert all of Islam to pump the poopers, hardcore man vs man naked wrestling, and that not even their religion can override this.


Islam is the most homosexual religion on Earth - they don't need to be "converted", every Islamist is gay and devotes their entire life to public demonstrations to the contrary.



K. V. Bones said:


> Mohammed can suck a fat one. There i said it. The other prophets in religions are tolerant and peaceful but Mohammeds a whiny bitch and a pedophile at that.


There you said it


----------



## Kiislova (Oct 19, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> Warsaw isn't really a toursit city, Krakow is the real cultural capital of Poland. However I was in Warsaw a few years ago,  despite the 70's architecture it was clean, safe, with decent roads and public transport. Paris is a fucking nightmare, and it baffles me how a city so reliant on tourism lets visitors get treated like shit.


My general feeling around Warsaw, even on worse-off places, was generally safe. Same for the city I currently live in.
However the touristy city is famous for being a pickpocket haven and full of cultural enrichment, although not as bad as a rep as paris.


----------



## FlaccidSnake (Oct 19, 2020)

soft breathing said:


> This might be a little off topic but;
> Does anyone here by any chance have a 'copy' of those twelve Mohammed caricatures that started the whole Charlie Hebdo thing years ago?
> Maybe I'm too dumb to google them properly - but I was only able to find an extremely blurry version of them.
> 
> TIA.


I think the ones that caused it all were the ones from september 19th 2012, I found some, you may find more by googling it in french:






This says: "the nominees for the best anti muslim film are:"
And below: "paint a glorious muhammad, you die,
draw a funny muhammad, you die,
doodle a despicable muhammad, you die,
make a shity film about muhammad, you die,
you resist against religious terror, you die,
you lick the fundamentalist's asses, you die,
you regard an obscurantist as an asshole, you die,
you try to debate an obscurantist, you die,
there is nothing to negotiate with fascists,
the freedom to laugh without any restraint,
has already been given to us by the law, the systematic violence
of extremists also gives that to us.
Thanks, bunch of cunts/idiots".



"The film that kindled the muslim world", "and my ass cheeks? do you like them, my ass cheeks?"
"A stupid move about islam triggers the fundamentalist's rage" "show us an inteligent film and we will trigger world war three"
"the arab world revolts due to the images of a film about muhammad" "no, that, it is the 8 o'clock news"

I think those are the ones that caused the whole mess, there are some more, I'll put them here. I don't know if anyone else has answered, but in any case, hope I helped.


----------



## jje100010001 (Oct 19, 2020)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> At least they're starting to acknowledge that Islam and mental illness go hand in hand.



Inbreeding is the missing link.


----------



## Troonos (Oct 19, 2020)

Don't care anymore. France brought this upon itself.


----------



## Driftwood (Oct 19, 2020)

jje100010001 said:


> Inbreeding is the missing link.


Cannot argue,


----------



## Gapernaper Rifle (Oct 19, 2020)

This is why multiculturalism and unrestricted immigration fails. Fundamentalist Islam cannot exist alongside Western societies that value free speech and free expression. France, Sweden, and many other European nations are on the verge of collapse because of their policies of unrestricted immigration from shithole Muslim nations that fail thanks to their undying devolution to their cult. They come into our open arms, breed like rabbits, and commit unspeakable horror. All the while our leaders stand by and watch, as do non-radical Muslims. If these groups do not begin calling out and start trying to curb the spread of Fundamentalist Islam, our way of life will be ruined.


----------



## crappy_dinosaur (Oct 19, 2020)

Ah yes those Mohammed caricatures, weird.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 19, 2020)

Troonos said:


> Don't care anymore. France brought this upon itself.


With all the terrorism that happens there, it's amazing they're still standing.


----------



## RandomNobody (Oct 20, 2020)

The article mentions that the attacker shouted "Allahu Akbar" as police confronted him. A good tibit of info to have, in case anyone got confused and thought he may have shouted "Jesus is my Lord and Savior".


----------



## Creepuscular (Oct 20, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> I will beat you with 30 shoes for your insolence.



Chancla jihad!


----------



## Azovka (Oct 20, 2020)

DJ Grelle said:


> (Le Figaro) (French) French minister of the interior proposes to dissolve islamic NGOs.
> 
> The French minister of the interior has proposed to dissolve two pro islam NGOs because they are _"_enemies of the republic".
> 
> ...


About these "NGOs" 

For the past few years, the NGO Baraka City, founded in 2008 by a man flagged for terrorism,  has  been under government scrutiny for its relationships with figures of the radical islam and dubious sources of funding.

Its President Idriss Sihamedi is a salafist known for his radical leanings. In 2015, he wrote: "_I think that music can be dangerous, that polygamy is a solution to cheating, and that the veil is a symbol of modesty. Am I crazy?" _
In 2016, when invited to the Canal + tv show, he refused to shake the women's hands and to condemn ISIS activities.
More recently, during the covid-19 pandemic, he celebrated social distancing measures by writing: _"For the first time in my life, I can joyfully say "no" to women who want to shake my hand. It's weird to see halal things become the new norm."_
On September 3rd, he wrote that he wished for the Charlie Hebdo terror attack victims to burn even hotter in hell.
On October 15, he was apprehended for "harassment". His court appointment is set for December 4.

But what about his NGO Baraka City? Well, it has already been raided by police twice. Once in 2015 after a drone flight over their "humanitarian convoys" sent to Syria revealed some anomalies, and once more in 2016 for allegedly "financing terrorism".
According to its 2013 accounts, the charity has raised over 3M€ and kept profits of 1,9M€. In comparison, serious charities usually spend 85% of their budget.
Since 2016, it has raised over 16M€, and has been accused several times of practising "charity-business". An investigative study by Charlie Hebdo found that several of its patrons include professional Ligue 1 Football players, and rappers such as La Fouine and Rohff.

As for the other NGO CCIF, it's a "council committee against Islamophobia" founded in 2003. They have a history of exaggerating their "persecution" claims, doing stunts like wearing burqinis (swimwear burqas) at pools despite it being forbidden, and offering aid to alleged salafists "victims" of police raids.

With all that being said, this governmental action is less of an arbitrary Robespierre-style "Terror" move, and more of the government finally cracking down on little jihadi clubs that have been embroiled in radical islam movements and subsequent judicial affairs for years now.


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Oct 20, 2020)

Azovka said:


> About these "NGOs"
> 
> For the past few years, the NGO Baraka City, founded in 2008 by a man flagged for terrorism,  has  been under government scrutiny for its relationships with figures of the radical islam and dubious sources of funding.
> 
> ...


Too little, too late.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Oct 20, 2020)

From the stories I read it's refreshing to see people across the board condemning this. Unless it's changed even the big far-left guy in France condemned it without any "criticizing is racist" bullshit.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 20, 2020)

The NYT published a pretty good column touching on this event: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/19/opinion/france-liberalism.html



> The upshot of these controversies has been a kind of default to a middle position that goes roughly as follows: Fanatics shouldn’t kill people, and writers and artists shouldn’t needlessly offend fanatics. It’s a compromise that is fatal to liberalism. It reintroduces a concept of blasphemy into the liberal social order. It gives the prospectively insulted a de facto veto over what other people might say. It accustoms the public to an ever-narrower range of permissible speech and acceptable thought... It isn’t entirely clear whether there’s a causal connection between the way so many Western liberals have tried to dance around the subject of religious fanaticism and other encroachments on socially acceptable speech. But the two have moved in tandem, with equally destructive results. Our compromised liberalism has left a generation of writers weighing their every word for fear that a wrong one could wreck their professional lives. The result is safer, but also more timid; more correct, but also less interesting. It is simultaneously bad for those who write, and boring for those who read. It is as deadly an enemy of writing as has ever been devised.


----------



## Tito from Rocket Power (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Art Eric 84 (Oct 20, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> The French government is genuinely more concerned with appearances than the actual, tangible problems corrupting their nation. Just look at this ride through a main street in Paris:
> 
> View attachment 1666553


You import the third world you become the third world.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Oct 20, 2020)

From Spiked today:

Islamists are gaslighting us.

Spot on from this chappie. It's always the same. Islamist terror attack, then loads of pabulum about it being "nothing to do with Islam," followed by rank whataboutery. "B-but Abu Ghraib prisoner abuse! B-but this cartoon which was SUPER RACIST AND OFFENSIVE u guise!"

By my calculations, we've had the "he deserved it" phase, so we should shortly be entering the "white supremacist terror more common" phase.


----------



## An Avenging Bird (Oct 20, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> Do I want more?
> 
> Well in 2015 a man called Kevin Crehan was jailed for 12 months for leaving a ham sandwich outside a Mosque. Crehan actually had a diagnosed mental illness but that didn't stop the courts from jailing him, when he killed himself 6 months into his sentence (after being denied parole) it barely made the papers.
> 
> ...


No surprise.
It's like how in the UK the cops actually run away from mobs of ethnic enrichment because to uphold the law in those circumstances would be racist but then whip out the night sticks and beat on any and every white bloke that has a problem with it.
Just a matter of time before Sharia is instituted.


----------



## Art Eric 84 (Oct 20, 2020)

This is what you get.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 20, 2020)

The source is in French and I can't find any English site reporting this, but I think it's worth sharing regardless. The site seems pretty trustworthy and if this is correct, we'll see some serious salt from the Muslim community and their SJW handmaidens.



			https://actu.fr/occitanie/toulouse_31555/toulouse-les-caricatures-de-mahomet-seront-projetees-sur-l-hotel-de-region-mercredi_36922851.html
		

https://archive.md/4jJ5y
Here's the article put through google translate:


> Following the Conflans attack, the Occitanie region will pay tribute to Samuel Paty. On Wednesday October 21, the Charlie Hebdo cartoons will be screened at the Hôtel de Région. After fear and anger, the time for meditation has come. Four days after the assassination of Conflans-Sainte-Honorine which shook the whole of France, a day of national homage to Samuel Paty will take place on Wednesday, October 21. A ceremony in the presence of the President of the Republic will be held in the walls of the Sorbonne at the end of the evening.
> 
> Cartoons on the Hôtel de Région
> At the same time, the Occitania region will also pay tribute, in its own way, to the professor who initiated a debate on freedom of expression among his students by showing them the caricatures of Mohammed. President Carole Delga announced that "the cartoons of Charlie Hebdo cartoonists" would be shown on Regional Hotels, in Montpellier as in Toulouse, from 5 pm to 9 pm.
> ...



Let's hope they go with the NSFW caricatures for ultimate salt.


Spoiler








And maybe gay Muhammad, too.


----------



## Just_Somebody (Oct 20, 2020)

Good. Fuck any Muslim who's such a sensitive cunt they'd murder a man over a fucking drawing. Shows how secure you are in your faith if you can't even take a satirical image.

And good for a government for not cowering to terrorists.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Oct 20, 2020)

The booklet is a good start, but I'm starting to think we should bring back _fumi-e_.


----------



## benutz (Oct 20, 2020)

I meant to post this a day or two ago. Cognitive Dissonance in action.






I won't go too deep in to the whole political dissertation about why those at urban75.com are commie scum

I was checking 'em way back decades ago. Kind of got off the radar. But fuck me. What a honey pot. One cunt has like 180,000 fucking posts, I shit you not. And he's still that much of boring cunt now as he was then, 20 fuckin' years ago. Sad cunt.

Anyway, never mind all that.

Check out this bloke's fuking head fuck. He's a bit upset some arab cunt has chopped someone's head off, but still, does not want to offend his fellow forumers.

_Clearly nobody will condone the execution of teachers in the street_

I'll just stop there. You cunts will see right through his little game.

"unwisely inflammatory", if it's as reported!

"telling the muslim kids to do one"


I hope he gets cancer. Actually, I hope his parents die in a fire. Actually I hope his children die in a fire. Actually, I hope none of those things happen. I just said what he was thinking and he didn't have the balls to say.

I'm not a warrior. But I fucking hate cowards like this. Cowards that would be happy you got cancer and that your parents died in a fire and that your children were raped. And them thinking it was funny.



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/paris-teacher-beheaded.372341/
		


Here is the archive -



			https://archive.vn/ZOBvk
		



Shout out to Gustav for rekindling the flames that are urban75. Fuck me, I can't believe they are still going.

Never mind my inane ramblings. Everything you need is in that first screenshot.






53 fucking pages later, the lefty scum cunts are still debating the finer points.



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/paris-teacher-beheaded.372341/page-53


----------



## Tism the Return (Oct 20, 2020)

How many beheadings for this one? I say about 3 unrelated frenchies will get the knife for it.


----------



## Marche (Oct 20, 2020)

Tism the Return said:


> How many beheadings for this one? I say about 3 unrelated frenchies will get the knife for it.


Still laughing at the couple of mostly peaceful islamists who went to show their peace a few months back and instead of going to the new office they went to the fucking old Charlie hebdo office to do it.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Oct 20, 2020)

Well, I can't say I don't support this because I do but on boy France will be on fire Wednesday night because Muslims and their SJW ass-kissers would not settle for free speech.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Oct 20, 2020)

About time the French grew back their balls.  Good on them


----------



## Robert James (Oct 20, 2020)

LET'S GO!!! We have had a depressingly low number of beheadings this year.


----------



## northstar747 (Oct 20, 2020)

When the story first broke it seemed like the new papers didnt want to say "beheading" or "decapitation" and then when it came out it was a "white dude" it became okay. 

The should also have french cartoon show with mohamed in it.

Basically break that rule soo fucking hard and often.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 20, 2020)

Tism the Return said:


> How many beheadings for this one? I say about 3 unrelated frenchies will get the knife for it.


One or two Vehicles of Peace with several gunmen.


----------



## Exterminatus (Oct 20, 2020)

https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-france-security-mosque/france-shuts-paris-mosque-in-crackdown-after-teachers-beheading-idUKKBN2751OY?il=0
		


Looks like the French government has closed down a mosque in Pantin for the time being, the mosque's official facebook page was sharing a video inciting hate toward the murdered teacher. The guy that runs the page said he shared the video because he was concerned about the images degrading Mohammed being shown to young Muslim children.


----------



## Penis Drager (Oct 20, 2020)

Tism the Return said:


> How many beheadings for this one? I say about 3 unrelated frenchies will get the knife for it.


None. Islam is totally peaceful and its followers would never get violent over petty bullshit.


----------



## NerdShamer (Oct 20, 2020)

Well, it's an win-win scenario if you think about it: If nothing happens, then the guy who was decapitated can have his point proven. If a bombing happens, we have an race war.


----------



## Snekposter (Oct 20, 2020)

Anti Pedo Action said:


> None. Islam is totally peaceful and its followers would never get violent over petty bullshit.


Which is exactly why you should never say or do anything offensive because it offends their peaceful ways.


----------



## General Disarray (Oct 20, 2020)

Get the popcorn ready!


----------



## millais (Oct 20, 2020)

I remember reading about some outdoor art project in the Alps where they were projecting images onto the sides of mountains, on a scale of hundreds of meters in dimension. That may be the next step after something like this.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 20, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Well, it's an win-win scenario if you think about it: If nothing happens, then the guy who was decapitated can have his point proven. If a bombing happens, we have an race war.


The french are too spineless and busy jerking it to 11yr. olds to start a race war.


----------



## benutz (Oct 20, 2020)

Exterminatus said:


> https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-france-security-mosque/france-shuts-paris-mosque-in-crackdown-after-teachers-beheading-idUKKBN2751OY?il=0
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the French government has closed down a mosque in Pantin for the time being, the mosque's official facebook page was sharing a video inciting hate toward the murdered teacher. The guy that runs the page said he shared the video because he was concerned about the images degrading Mohammed being shown to young Muslim children.




It's all theatre, to placate the people that want these people to be held to account. They never will.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 20, 2020)

Is there any public webcams in the area? I'm interested in seeing a different shade of people peacefully protest.


----------



## Accidental Racism (Oct 20, 2020)

We really need a popcorn sticker for stuff like this.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Oct 20, 2020)

https://streamable.com/2o9p96 (can't upload here, i keep getting a MIME filetype error)
It seems that people are already putting up flyers with Muhammad's ass. Whoever recorded definitely doesn't sound happy.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 20, 2020)

Get ready to be beaten to death in the streets, frogs.
But remember, this is what you asked for.


----------



## Fek (Oct 20, 2020)

This is a good start to a proper response towards Islamic invaders. I'd like to see that momentum continue into something more lasting.



General Disarray said:


> Get the popcorn ready!
> 
> View attachment 1676053


Choked on my drink over that one. Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Oct 20, 2020)

So is France based now? Or at least the most based of western Europe? Despite growing up thinking they were a bunch of wimpy, snooty cowards they seem to currently be the least cucked country in that area.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 20, 2020)

Kosher Dill said:


> The booklet is a good start, but I'm starting to think we should bring back _fumi-e_.


This is sort of like reverse fumi-e.  You don't have to step on a holy image; you just have to not intervene while someone else steps on a holy image.


----------



## Saxxon (Oct 20, 2020)

I can't see this ending well for anyone of the involved.


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 20, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> https://streamable.com/2o9p96 (can't upload here, i keep getting a MIME filetype error)
> It seems that people are already putting up flyers with Muhammad's ass. Whoever recorded definitely doesn't sound happy.


They should just start printing mohammed on all kind of shit, like cans and fast food wrappers. That way you could get the snackbars to actually clean up their trash instead of littering the streets with it.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Oct 20, 2020)

I have a feeling that this isn't going to end well.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 20, 2020)

Blue_Snow said:


> I have a feeling that this isn't going to end well.


It's a step in the right direction.  If there weren't a potential for short-term disaster, it wouldn't be a necessary step.


Kosher Dill said:


> The booklet is a good start, but I'm starting to think we should bring back _fumi-e_.


P.S.- I'm going to take a wild guess and say you're a fan of Shusaku Endo's "Silence."


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 20, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> So is France based now? Or at least the most based of western Europe? Despite growing up thinking they were a bunch of wimpy, snooty cowards they seem to currently be the least cucked country in that area.


If "combatting" a beheading in your nation against a fellow countryman by drawing cartoons is your idea of "based", then yes they are based.


----------



## Liber Pater (Oct 20, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> Or at least the most based of western Europe?


That's a really low bar. 

The French right-wing probably has a more developed "based" faction than its counterparts in the modern Anglo world, but they are operating in a much more hostile environment than the American right.
It's just a different intellectual tradition than you would find in the UK or the rest of the English-speaking world. The Anglosphere has been steeped in liberalism for centuries and the dominant philosophical trends among both left and right reflect this. The English were never ruled by Napoleon nor the Bourbons nor by civil law, they developed an "industrial" society sooner and more completely than France, Spain or Italy, and they became Protestant centuries ago while the French, Spanish and Italians remained Catholic.
In my opinion, the (typically) more illiberal French/Italian/Catholic European tradition tends to produce better right-wingers than the liberal Anglo Protestant one, but it also produces more commies.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 21, 2020)

Billy Rocker said:


> https://streamable.com/2o9p96 (can't upload here, i keep getting a MIME filetype error)
> It seems that people are already putting up flyers with Muhammad's ass. Whoever recorded definitely doesn't sound happy.


Archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.





*Feminists arrested in Toulouse after pasting cartoons related to Mohammed*
https://www.20minutes.fr/toulouse/2...s-apres-avoir-colle-caricatures-liees-mahomet (https://archive.vn/4wvoJ)
Excerpt (deepl translation):


> Three days after Samuel Paty's beheading, feminist activists wanted to exercise their "right to blasphemy". They were arrested Monday evening by police during a collage action in the streets of Toulouse of a cartoon of Charb representing a naked posterior next to the inscription: "And the ass of Mohammed, we have the right?


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 21, 2020)

Things are heating up!



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ck-Two-Muslim-woman-stabbed-Eiffel-Tower.html (https://archive.vn/gVJcw)


----------



## Snekposter (Oct 21, 2020)

Gas _les nigres_, race war now!


----------



## derpherp2 (Oct 21, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> So is France based now? Or at least the most based of western Europe? Despite growing up thinking they were a bunch of wimpy, snooty cowards they seem to currently be the least cucked country in that area.


This is less a compliment to France, and more an insult to western Europe.
Imagine being such a bitch that bitch incarnate is manlier than you.


----------



## Brigada (Oct 21, 2020)

Snekposter said:


> Gas _les nigres_, race war now!



THE RACE WAR STARTS NOW!


----------



## Azovka (Oct 21, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> Things are heating up!
> 
> View attachment 1676697
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ck-Two-Muslim-woman-stabbed-Eiffel-Tower.html (https://archive.vn/gVJcw)


French source Le Monde says it wasn’t related to them being Muslim. The actual incident happened because two lesbians were walking a dog without a leash, and the Algerian family started complaining about it. Insults were thrown, and angry lesbians shanked 2 Algerian chicks.

The police has said that there is “no known religious dimension” to this crime, and even the mother of the stabbed girls has come out and said that religion had nothing to do with it.
Le Monde source in Fr , but I pretty much summed it up.

Already had to argue last night with my friends about it, because they also believe it was a “hate crime”, based on what’s circulating on snapcha (see below).


Basically what these say is that these girls were stabbed because of their hijabs, without any mention of a dispute involving a dog. So pretty damn different from the official version the victims gave to the police.



An Avenging Bird said:


> It's like how in the UK the cops actually run away from mobs of ethnic enrichment because to uphold the law in those circumstances would be racist but then whip out the night sticks and beat on any and every white bloke that has a problem with it.
> Just a matter of time before Sharia is instituted.


Civil Sharia actually already exists in European countries. Greece and Germany courts use it for disputes between “Muslim” families and migrants (on an official governmental level), and countries like the UK and Belgium have Muslim Arbitration Tribunals that apply Sharia to Muslims, and it’s perfectly fine and legal. (In the UK, it falls under the Arbitration Act 1996, and there’s over 80 sharia tribunals operating in the country.)
The one thing we don’t have yet is penal Sharia, but it’s no doubt a work in progress. 



Exterminatus said:


> https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-france-security-mosque/france-shuts-paris-mosque-in-crackdown-after-teachers-beheading-idUKKBN2751OY?il=0
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the French government has closed down a mosque in Pantin for the time being, the mosque's official facebook page was sharing a video inciting hate toward the murdered teacher. The guy that runs the page said he shared the video because he was concerned about the images degrading Mohammed being shown to young Muslim children.



As I mentioned previously, the mosque of Pantin is one of the bigger ones. It’s called “Great” for a reason. And honestly, closing it just reeks of inefficiency. The dudes that were radicalised will just gather in basements or actual quietist Salafi mosques, and those of the 1.5k regulars that weren’t (so the majority) will just resent the government, and perhaps be propelled further down the road of islamism than they would’ve otherwise.

The government should’ve just gotten rid of that one problematic imam and perhaps surveilled gatherings, but to close the mosque altogether? Pls.
I know I’d be salty af if they closed the big Russian Orthodox church here just because one priest and a couple of worshippers were radical.


----------



## Basil II (Oct 21, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> So is France based now? Or at least the most based of western Europe? Despite growing up thinking they were a bunch of wimpy, snooty cowards they seem to currently be the least cucked country in that area.


France iirc has the highest population of durkas, so it makes sense that they would be the first to retalliate.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 21, 2020)

Azovka said:


> The actual incident happened because two lesbians were walking a dog without a leash, and the Algerian family started complaining about it. Insults were thrown, and angry lesbians shanked 2 Algerian chicks.



As always, thanks for your local insight that you share with us.


----------



## nya001 (Oct 21, 2020)

@Azovka - this:

"And honestly, closing it just reeks of inefficiency. The dudes that were radicalised will just gather in basements or actual quietist Salafi mosques, and those of the 1.5k regulars that weren’t (so the majority) will just resent the government, and perhaps be propelled further down the road of islamism than they would’ve otherwise.

The government should’ve just gotten rid of that one problematic imam and perhaps surveilled gatherings, but to close the mosque altogether?"

thoroughly agree. Crazy extremists can still meet in a garage and people will feel persecuted. Additionally knowing where the terrorists are meeting is better than not knowing. Like you say, if an imam was stirring up trouble, they could have found another one. Inciting to commit a crime is still illegal in most of Europe and if someone starts say something they could just pack them up.

Take Italy and mob bosses - they get convicted for murder even if they are careful not to say anything, just for things like "that one, he makes me unhappy", in certain circles it's enough.

Closing up mosques won't do much, they'll rent a place, call it library or language school and pray and deliver nasty sermons (if that's what they do).

And doing it after someone got killed misses the point, that it should have been done before. Much better to investigate the police station responsible for the area where the teacher worked and which didn't bother to send a car with 2 plain-clothes policemen eating sandwiches the whole day.

Same level to me as those who wear a mask but touch the bottom of their shoes, adjust the mask and rub their eyes. Or wear a mask but sit on public toilets.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 21, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> Things are heating up!
> 
> View attachment 1676697
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ck-Two-Muslim-woman-stabbed-Eiffel-Tower.html (https://archive.vn/gVJcw)


Who would have thought that feminists of all people would bring the teachings of Saint Tarrant to Europe?


----------



## Eris! (Oct 21, 2020)

France is no longer France.


Spoiler












Spoiler






An ancient continuity has collapsed. Morale is broken, the rest is mop-up. The ancient tribe(s) of the Franks, though muddied and inbred, have survived and maintained territory for longer than most of us can fully conceive. Maybe one day in a few centuries the Quebequois will wage an ethnic war to reclaim their ancestral holy land of France. Until then it's going to be some weird niggermuslim mutt puppet of the EU.

It didn't have to be like this, but it is. F


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 21, 2020)

Exterminatus said:


> https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-france-security-mosque/france-shuts-paris-mosque-in-crackdown-after-teachers-beheading-idUKKBN2751OY?il=0
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the French government has closed down a mosque in Pantin for the time being, the mosque's official facebook page was sharing a video inciting hate toward the murdered teacher. The guy that runs the page said he shared the video because he was concerned about the images degrading Mohammed being shown to young Muslim children.


Oh no, I guess muslims in Paris will have to go to one of the other 74 mosques in Paris now.

Even as the embers of cathedrals and churches have barely cooled and the blood of this teacher is still warm, the muslims must be quaking in their boots that one of the mosques was closed.


----------



## EmpGulcasa (Oct 21, 2020)

Religion of peace.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Oct 21, 2020)

EmpGulcasa said:


> Religion of peace.


Religion of pieces


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Oct 21, 2020)

EmpGulcasa said:


> Religion of peace.


----------



## nya001 (Oct 21, 2020)

Erischan said:


> France is no longer France.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What? Franks from Canada now? What super-tribe of the Franks? Gaul? Normans? the country that was never invaded in World Wars? Where they spoke a bunch of different languages? Or you mean the Franks like in a village where one fell in the cauldron as a child and the short one drinks his potion and they always resisted against the Romans? or that place where they never lost a war, how is it called? Waterloo?

Anyway, imho however one calls them, the point is that, however irritating other people may be, one can't kill others because they show a disrespectful cartoon. OK they showed Mohammad, the devils will eat them or something but one can't just kill people like that.

Can't the French police have minimal screening? I mean not to put all Muslims in one basket but the likelihood that - say - an Orthodox Christian kills someone because they drew a picture of Muhammad is smaller than a Muslim doing that (even if Christians can get at each other's throats - see Croatia v. Serbia). 

So at least, at the very least, if there's a young man called Muhammad the Libyan, who has a beard and a funny cap, who says weird extremist stuff maybe, just maybe, sometimes have a chat with him to see if he's in the mood to kill someone, imho, if one's job is to "police" and not just not bother because eh, the coffee is getting colder.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 21, 2020)

nya001 said:


> Anyway, imho however one calls them, the point is that, however irritating other people may be, one can't kill others because they show a disrespectful cartoon. OK they showed Mohammad, the devils will eat them or something but one can't just kill people like that.


The issue with this line of thought is that its a rather western one.  Most Islamic countries have blasphemy laws that would prohibit such actions, or at the very least mob rule would take effect otherwise.
"You can't kill someone over a cartoon" is just a subjective opinion.


----------



## Sí. (Oct 21, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> The issue with this line of thought is that its a rather western one.  Most Islamic countries have blasphemy laws that would prohibit such actions, or at the very least mob rule would take effect otherwise.
> "You can't kill someone over a cartoon" is just a subjective opinion.


Which is fine in this case, since France is a western country.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 21, 2020)

Sì. said:


> Which is fine in this case, since France is a western country.


Western = white and all white concepts and thought are considered colonialism now, even if those thoughts are in France.
Britain, for instance, is going though a process of "decolonizing" its own educational system, by systematically removing its own people and history.
France is only a western country because of the people living in it, once they get replaced by the muslim majority, it will cease to be western.


----------



## mynameisntRyan (Oct 21, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> Can you guys imagine if Christians were this violent in response to parodies of Jesus Christ?


That's why people make fun of them. If Christians were half as violent as Muslims about their religion, there wouldn't be gay Jesus in a Netflix movie.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 21, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> The issue with this line of thought is that its a rather western one.  Most Islamic countries have blasphemy laws that would prohibit such actions, or at the very least mob rule would take effect otherwise.
> "You can't kill someone over a cartoon" is just a subjective opinion.


The whole idea that you can't interfere with someone else unless they're actually harming you is one that has taken a long time to soak in, even in the West.


mynameisntRyan said:


> That's why people make fun of them. If Christians were half as violent as Muslims about their religion, there wouldn't be gay Jesus in a Netflix movie.


I guess you have to weigh behaving like civilized adult Homo sapiens against the pain and anguish of being made fun of.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 21, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> The whole idea that you can't interfere with someone else unless they're actually harming you is one that has taken a long time to soak in, even in the West.


I would say that the idea hasn't even sunk in yet, since there are so many attempts to stifle speech, criticism and thought all over the west.
Its just that there has been a recent period where open thought and discussion were able to embed itself into the law of the land, unfortunately allowing detractors to use this freedoms to attack these freedoms themselves.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 21, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> I would say that the idea hasn't even sunk in yet, since there are so many attempts to stifle speech, criticism and thought all over the west.
> Its just that there has been a recent period where open thought and discussion were able to embed itself into the law of the land, unfortunately allowing detractors to use this freedoms to attack these freedoms themselves.


It's an ongoing process, I agree.  I guess my baseline is what I've observed in the Third World, which has included a lot of petty (and often rather funny) attempts to compel people to do things the "right" way.  For instance, I recall being in a rural community in West Africa with a colleague who preferred to wear her backpack off one shoulder rather than with both shoulder straps on.  People kept trying to persuade her to wear the backpack on both shoulders, and occasionally tried to "fix" the backpack contrary to her wishes.  Why?  Because wearing a backpack on both shoulders is the "right" way, and there's just no justification (such as personal preference) for doing things the wrong way.  The idea that people should just be allowed to do what they want unless it's harming someone else just was not an assumption at all, and her apparently perverse backpack-wearing was baffling and even upsetting to those around her.  Of course, it's a lot less funny when people are getting stabbed for "blasphemy," but I think it's a similar principle at work.

I think people in the West attack freedom of speech because the memory of what came before it has faded.  We think of how gratifying it would be to silence the people on the other side (and, after all, they _are_ white supremacists/commies/etc.).  But we don't remember what it was like to live in a society run according to those principles, and what a small price it is we're paying: having to hear the odd idiotic opinion in exchange for being allowed to voice our own thoughts without being bashed over the head for it.


----------



## CDWLTY (Oct 21, 2020)

Mr. Bung said:


> So is France based now? Or at least the most based of western Europe? Despite growing up thinking they were a bunch of wimpy, snooty cowards they seem to currently be the least cucked country in that area.


I still think they're the same as ever. The other day I met a french guy coming over from there, chilling in a gun store. He was appalled that we'd even offer that stuff to anyone.  He of course wanted them, but he said he should be allowed to since he's a higher class of person.  Very strange to wanna go to the american range then talk down about their beliefs in being able to defend themselves, while telling them how primitive and evil they are. 


KingCoelacanth said:


> If "combatting" a beheading in your nation against a fellow countryman by drawing cartoons is your idea of "based", then yes they are based.


That's about my impression of him.  When he came in he really put out this image of "Hey, I'm a pretty far-right guy, I even own a firearm. I'm pretty hard core."  But when asked if he thought how screwed he'd be if he had to shoot a home intruder he balked at the idea of actually using it to defend himself as absolutely ludicrous, a genuine american phallus obsession.  He's talking to a couple of LE guys  who literally got their pay check kicking in doors of drug dealers, and lecturing them on why they shouldn't ever use their firearms on anyone, no matter how dangerous, evil, or deranged they are. 

If he was what's "Based" to the french, they're more fucked than I thought. He said if he heard screaming in his daughters' room at 0300, he wouldn't grab a gun he'd get a bat or some instrument to threaten the men.  "They don't deserve to die just for rape, it's not a mortal crime, there's therapy for the after effects." was his ideal. 

 Just thinking about the interaction makes me feel like I was talking to someone's fantasy, NPC straw man. We've got our own problems, but at least even lefties will admit someone raping your kids very well merits a bullet (as long as he's not on any DNC ticket). I'll bet the pushback from this may well demoralize them and add more to that "De-radicalization through increasing islamization of french culture" bill or whatever it was. Better to put them in charge than suffer their wrath.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 21, 2020)

Charlie Hebdo cartoons projected on the town hall:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## nya001 (Oct 21, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Western = white and all white concepts and thought are considered colonialism now, even if those thoughts are in France.
> Britain, for instance, is going though a process of "decolonizing" its own educational system, by systematically removing its own people and history.
> France is only a western country because of the people living in it, once they get replaced by the muslim majority, it will cease to be western.



ok this: "France is only a western country because of the people living in it, once they get replaced by the muslim majority, it will cease to be western."

how? it will transport itself to the east? Switzerland, Sweden, Monaco and a bunch of other countries are in the east with respect to England.

What England removing its own people? The Anglo-Saxons who were conquered by the Normans and pillaged from Vikings (to the East)? surely you don't include the Welsh and the Scots, they even speak a different language. What are the people of England? Also BTW Ireland is to the West of England (also mostly another religion) or maybe "Western" you mean "allied with the US after the Second World War"? do you include NATO ally Turkey? ah wait also Mexico is more to the West than roughly half the US.

What I also find curious is that the news, reported in the thread, say a "suspected" terror attack.

Somebody chops a head off, shouts Allah Akbar, say things about "infidels" and it's still "suspected"? there was actually a head on a platter, why "suspected"????? it was a terror attack, not a "suspected" one, what do they need in order to leave "suspected" out??? a court decision? there are hundreds of court decisions confirming that there were witches, so what? do we blindly believe what a court says because so?


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 21, 2020)

nya001 said:


> ok this: "France is only a western country because of the people living in it, once they get replaced by the muslim majority, it will cease to be western."
> 
> how? it will transport itself to the east? Switzerland, Sweden, Monaco and a bunch of other countries are in the east with respect to England.
> 
> What England removing its own people? The Anglo-Saxons who were conquered by the Normans and pillaged from Vikings (to the East)? surely you don't include the Welsh and the Scots, they even speak a different language. What are the people of England? Also BTW Ireland is to the West of England (also mostly another religion) or maybe "Western" you mean "allied with the US after the Second World War"? do you include NATO ally Turkey? ah wait also Mexico is more to the West than roughly half the US.


Countries aren't just dirt and flags.  There a culture, way of thought and way of life that has developed in Western countries over the centuries that is separate from the rest of the world, especially the muslim world.  Can you really say you look at how the US, France, England, Germany etc. conduct themselves then compare to how Pakistan, Iran, Saudi Arabia conduct themselves and not see any patterns?  Its not the dirt or flags of these countries that control how they act, its the people.  If you change the people you change the country, especially in a democracy where people have more control over the conduct of the country.


----------



## nya001 (Oct 21, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Countries aren't just dirt and flags.  There a culture, way of thought and way of life that has developed in Western countries over the centuries that is separate from the rest of the world, especially the muslim world.  Can you really say you look at how the US, France, England, Germany etc. conduct themselves then compare to how Pakistan, Iran, Saudi Arabia conduct themselves and not see any patterns?  Its not the dirt or flags of these countries that control how they act, its the people.  If you change the people you change the country, especially in a democracy where people have more control over the conduct of the country.



Sure, there is something common joining some countries but why call it "Western"???? and you mentioned in one go "US, France, England, Germany": France, England and Germany have had historically many wars against each other, the US separated violently from England and is very far away (but agreed: they have a common language).

When Europe was divided during the cold war maybe "Western" and "Eastern" made some sense but now it doesn't. Parts of Poland are more West than some parts of Italy. Sweden is completely to the East of France.

I think you mean "European" when you say "Western" and then OK saying France is becoming like a Middle-Eastern country would at least be understandable - although I disagree, go out of the big cities and it's French food, people speaking French etc. In England there has been curry for a long time and it's not made everyone Indian. And I think you are right when you say that a country should be more than land and a flag, and possibly have a common culture.


----------



## JuliusCaesar (Oct 21, 2020)

nya001 said:


> Sure, there is something common joining some countries but why call it "Western"???? and you mentioned in one go "US, France, England, Germany": France, England and Germany have had historically many wars against each other, the US separated violently from England and is very far away (but agreed: they have a common language).
> 
> When Europe was divided during the cold war maybe "Western" and "Eastern" made some sense but now it doesn't. Parts of Poland are more West than some parts of Italy. Sweden is completely to the East of France.
> 
> I think you mean "European" when you say "Western" and then OK saying France is becoming like a Middle-Eastern country would at least be understandable - although I disagree, go out of the big cities and it's French food, people speaking French etc. In England there has been curry for a long time and it's not made everyone Indian. And I think you are right when you say that a country should be more than land and a flag, and possibly have a common culture.


You're confusing 'western' in geographic terms vs 'western' in philosophical terms. No one's saying a country that is more or less Western influenced than before means that it's literally picked up and moved, and it's not an incorrect usage when you're talking about cultural influence.

That said I don't think France is going to go full Islamic anytime soon. Not everyone's willing to be bowled over in the name of political correctness, and the radical muslims who want to turn Europe into Middle East 2 are still only a minority. The main question is just how far violence has to escalate before preventative measures are actually taken.


----------



## Eris! (Oct 21, 2020)

Sì. said:


> Which is fine in this case, since France is a western country.


Not anymore.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 21, 2020)

nya001 said:


> Sure, there is something common joining some countries but why call it "Western"????


Why refer to the political "left" and "right" even if they're not actually sitting on the left and right sides of a room?  It's just a word that has shifted in some ways from its original and most literal meaning.  "Western" is probably preferable to "European" because it _is_ a little less concrete and therefore more flexible.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 21, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Sorry I was bored
> View attachment 1670224


You've gone too far this time Monsieur Buckley!


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 21, 2020)

"peaceful" religion. Do christian people go around beheading people for making Jesus jokes? No... This is madness. Fucking send em back!


----------



## Eris! (Oct 21, 2020)

JuliusCaesar said:


> You're confusing 'western' in geographic terms vs 'western' in philosophical terms. No one's saying a country that is more or less Western influenced than before means that it's literally picked up and moved, and it's not an incorrect usage when you're talking about cultural influence.
> 
> That said I don't think France is going to go full Islamic anytime soon. Not everyone's willing to be bowled over in the name of political correctness, and the radical muslims who want to turn Europe into Middle East 2 are still only a minority. The main question is just how far violence has to escalate before preventative measures are actually taken.


The French no longer believe there is such a thing as "The French." They have been fully castrated and will never under any circumstances defend themselves because all rhetorical concepts needed to make the conclusion "We exist, we should continue to exist, we are being attacked, we must defend ourselves" have been removed from their mental vocabulary. They are dead men walking. It is not possible for the tide to turn back.

Walk into a french school and say France belongs to the French. At any point in history this would be a tautology. To the french it is now an absurdity. They won't even know what "the French" means.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 21, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Charlie Hebdo cartoons projected on the town hall:
> View attachment 1677977


It's cute. But France will be majority non white in 2050 at current rates. Probably sooner actually. All this is, is a social release valve, nothing will change. There is money behind bringing theses feral animals into Europe and until that money stops, then Europe is doomed. I don't meant to be blackpilled; I 100% think this is a solvable issue, and that it will be solved; but it will take far more than some 'hahha' cartoons. A man has been brutally murdered by invaders and in response they drew some pictures mocking them. Very good, I'm sure the non whites are very upset and are very cowed by an entirely toothless gesture.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 21, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> It's cute. But France will be majority non white in 2050 at current rates. Probably sooner actually. All this is, is a social release valve, nothing will change. There is money behind bringing theses feral animals into Europe and until that money stops, then Europe is doomed. I don't meant to be blackpilled; I 100% think this is a solvable issue, and that it will be solved; but it will take far more than some 'hahha' cartoons. A man has been brutally murdered by invaders and in response they drew some pictures mocking them. Very good, I'm sure the non whites are very upset and are very cowed by an entirely toothless gesture.


The incident reminds me of all those ISIS videos of people getting beheaded.  One side is going to chop your head off, the other will draw cartoons, I wonder whose going to end up on top.
Diversity and tolerance are still France's two most important values, and its not like this incident will change France's perception of Islam as a whole.  They'll continue to ignore that stuff like this is the norm for heavily Islamic areas and pretend its a solvable problem caused by a few bad seeds.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 21, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> The incident reminds me of all those ISIS videos of people getting beheaded.  One side is going to chop your head off, the other will draw cartoons, I wonder whose going to end up on top.
> Diversity and tolerance are still France's two most important values, and its not like this incident will change France's perception of Islam as a whole.  They'll continue to ignore that stuff like this is the norm for heavily Islamic areas and pretend its a solvable problem caused by a few bad seeds.


The most galling part is that we know how these things go. Especially in the UK. The IRA system was essentially the same. Sure very few people would be willing to out and kill people and plant bombs, but they were also just as unwilling to assist in stopping their 'more extreme countrymen' and while they didn't endorse the killing directly they were more than happy to rationalise it in their heads. 

It never ends well with these sorts of things. These people should not be in Europe. They should never have been let in and they should be removed from Europe as soon as is possible.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 21, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> The most galling part is that we know how these things go. Especially in the UK. The IRA system was essentially the same. Sure very few people would be willing to out and kill people and plant bombs, but they were also just as unwilling to assist in stopping their 'more extreme countrymen' and while they didn't endorse the killing directly they were more than happy to rationalise it in their heads.
> 
> It never ends well with these sorts of things. These people should not be in Europe. They should never have been let in and they should be removed from Europe as soon as is possible.


The IRA had *actual *reasons... read about Ireland and British history and don't compare that to Islam!

Islam have no reason aside from a MADE UP booklet. Ireland actually had history with the British Gov starving and enslaving them... (yes the Irish were enslaved, contrary to popular belief.. ask anyone in Ireland and it is a known fact. Gerry Adams has even stated it is true!)
Documents and evidence even exist in Ireland 

AND my fucking great grandmother escaped that shit. 

Islam bad 

IRA good


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 21, 2020)

can't breef said:


> The IRA had *actual *reasons... read about Ireland and British history and don't compare that to Islam!
> 
> Islam have no reason aside from a MADE UP booklet. Ireland actually had history with the British Gov starving and enslaving them... (yes the Irish were enslaved, contrary to popular belief.. ask anyone in Ireland and it is a known fact. Gerry Adams has even stated it is true!)


I am Irish you nonce. I wasn't comparing the _motivation_, but the _methodology_. These people see us as the oppressors, they see themselves as essentially fighting for what is good and what is right in the world. The only way they can fight (for now) is via subversion or terror; and like the IRA they use the compliance of the local communities to blend in, fade away and shield themselves from being caught before they can perform the deed.

It's not helped by the fuckheads in charge of our country going along with the bullshit victim narrative of the feral hordes clawing at our gates, inviting them in and then wagging an admonishing finger from behind their gates communities. It's actively encouraged and helped along by our social services, education and legal system.

The IRA were better at it, had better gear and were better trained; but even they weren't backed by our own political leadership. These paki's are being imported in as a cheap resource to replace us so we can't get uppity.

EDIT: Also you genuinely made me laugh at the idea that the IRA in their incarnation from the 60's had anything to do with the British. They did not, the IRA of the 60's were remnants of the then Irish civil war; Britain got involved in its heavy handed, torturous, grubby way under the pretense of trying for peace between two distinctly Irish groups. It was essentially a religious conflict as laid down by the key goals of the DCAC and NICRA. It was the British that then pissed petrol all over the low level fires and turned it into a shooting match sure; but Ireland was divided along religious lines long before that.


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Oct 21, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> I am Irish you nonce. I wasn't comparing the _motivation_, but the _methodology_. These people see us as the oppressors, they see themselves as essentially fighting for what is good and what is right in the world. The only way they can fight (for now) is via subversion or terror; and like the IRA they use the compliance of the local communities to blend in, fade away and shield themselves from being caught before they can perform the deed.
> 
> It's not helped by the fuckheads in charge of our country going along with the bullshit victim narrative of the feral hordes clawing at our gates, inviting them in and then wagging an admonishing finger from behind their gates communities. It's actively encouraged and helped along by our social services, education and legal system.
> 
> ...


I see your points.. And another massive key difference - the IRA actually succeeded in something. Doubt Islam will actually accomplish anything.


----------



## Eris! (Oct 21, 2020)

can't breef said:


> I see your points.. And another massive key difference - the IRA actually succeeded in something. Doubt Islam will actually accomplish anything.


I would give you a dumb sticker if i could but jannies stole my stickers.
Islam is conquering an entire continent live in front of your eyes. The Irish have never even conquered Ireland.
This time there's no Charles Martell. There isn't even the last desperate stand of a village militia. There's just nothing.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 21, 2020)

can't breef said:


> I see your points.. And another massive key difference - the IRA actually succeeded in something. Doubt Islam will actually accomplish anything.


Islam already has a major presence in most of western europe.  Countries like the UK have de facto blasphemy laws surrounding the religion.  And the Islamic presence only grows.  Muslims don't really have to do anything at this point, other than wait to gain a majority so they effectively exert power via the state.


----------



## Give Them Enough Rope (Oct 21, 2020)

Enjoy your Sharia government in 2050, baguettes. Don't say we didn't warn you.


----------



## Basil II (Oct 22, 2020)

can't breef said:


> The IRA had *actual *reasons... read about Ireland and British history and don't compare that to Islam!
> 
> Islam have no reason aside from a MADE UP booklet. Ireland actually had history with the British Gov starving and enslaving them... (yes the Irish were enslaved, contrary to popular belief.. ask anyone in Ireland and it is a known fact. Gerry Adams has even stated it is true!)
> Documents and evidence even exist in Ireland
> ...


nigger the IRA support these very same durkas in palestine because they're retarded commies.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Oct 22, 2020)

Give Them Enough Rope said:


> Enjoy your Sharia government in 2050, baguettes. Don't say we didn't warn you.


2050? lol It's gonna be more than a decade sooner.


----------



## BananaSplit (Oct 22, 2020)

Erischan said:


> The French no longer believe there is such a thing as "The French." They have been fully castrated and will never under any circumstances defend themselves because all rhetorical concepts needed to make the conclusion "We exist, we should continue to exist, we are being attacked, we must defend ourselves" have been removed from their mental vocabulary. They are dead men walking. It is not possible for the tide to turn back.
> 
> Walk into a french school and say France belongs to the French. At any point in history this would be a tautology. To the french it is now an absurdity. They won't even know what "the French" means.


As opposed to what ? Even americans despite bearing arms and the amendments aren't in pretty shape currently, at least in several states.  I also found the British and Swedes to be in a worse situation than this vomit of blackpill-ed fanfiction you just spouted

Fact is nearly all first-world coutries suffer of the results of mandated tolerance (coupled with laxity) and political-correctness and it's going to be a bumpy ride for everyone regardless.


----------



## Attackhelicopter89 (Oct 22, 2020)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> So desperately sad. Freedom of speech doesn't really apply nowadays to critics of the moon cult. Likely, the killer will be a hero among the mostly Moslem inmates.


The same cult that supports diddling kids, chopping hands off, killing non believers and cutting clitties.


----------



## Eris! (Oct 22, 2020)

BananaSplit said:


> As opposed to what ?


France.


----------



## Morbo (Oct 22, 2020)

The terrifying thing about this situation is that we have likely reached the point where they are no longer any peaceful solutions for this problem.

Doing nothing isn't an option either because if nothing changes, the demographic jihad will continue.  Higher birth rate + high immigration rate = population replacement. It's not a conspiracy theory anymore, it's something that's happening right now.

Europe can expect some very dark decades, especially in France and Belgium.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2020)

Islam is not a religion of peace, but some Muslims will try to make it so for themselves. As much as it annoys me when I see them tell others the lies they tell themselves, I suppose get it.

People can be good, people can be peaceful, and Muslims are people who often _are_ peaceful, but they are also often not - because those most true to the religion are violent. It happens that a hefty percentage of people in the world are Muslims, and as with all people with their religions, they will try to tailor it to themselves if they can. Because on one hand, they hold their beliefs close to their hearts; it's all they've ever known and it's hard to let go of something so intrinsic to your understanding of the world. But on the other, for a lot of them, they know that a good chunk of what's in the Islamic doctrine is barbaric and so they pick and choose - as Christians do. They want to redefine what Islam is, for themselves, because they don't want to feel that they are part of a medieval death cult.

And I understand that. Most of them are just regular people and they want to believe that their religion is as acceptable as Presbyterianism. The simple fact is that it's not, but they're never going to admit that, and they're never going to let their faith go. Realistically - there's not a lot to be done about it. People will believe whatever feels right to them - even the wisest of us think with our hearts first. It's unfortunate, but we're just not far enough down the evolutionary road to be unshackled by our monkey instincts. We're smart enough to invent the atomic bomb, but not smart enough to get along with one another or void our convictions of wishful thinking.


----------



## alreadyhome (Oct 22, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> The issue with this line of thought is that its a rather western one.  Most Islamic countries have blasphemy laws that would prohibit such actions, or at the very least mob rule would take effect otherwise.
> "You can't kill someone over a cartoon" is just a subjective opinion.


Thinking that line of thought is a "rather western one" is a Western line of thought, by the way - specifically, a Western line of thought of a faggot sensibility.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Oct 22, 2020)

Islam is a backwards death cult that really has no right to exist.


----------



## nya001 (Oct 22, 2020)

alreadyhome said:


> Thinking that line of thought is a "rather western one" is a Western line of thought, by the way - specifically, a Western line of thought of a faggot sensibility.



FYI blasphemy has been illegal in most of Europe since much before the present Muslim immigration, even before the Second World War. I don't what is being criticised here - what is faggot sensibility, not being able to see a cartoon without killing people or what? I don't get it.

The point imho what the French should do is tell them: here people eat pork, drink alcohol and draw cartoons of Muhammad. If you don't like it, don't come here. If you come here that's the way we do things. Also somebody was writing about a Muslim "invasion" of Europe, they are not invading, they are being let in the front door. You want to pray five times a day on a carpet? go ahead we allow that. You want to do it on the street? No, here you're being an obstacle, you can't do it.

Here we draw Muhammads blowing each other, if you can't live with that go away. But if they let in people whose custom is chopping heads off, then what is the surprise when they chop people's heads off? and curiously they don't care if someone has Muslim extreme views but if someone says "masks don't do much" it's an apocalypse.


----------



## alreadyhome (Oct 22, 2020)

nya001 said:


> FYI blasphemy has been illegal in most of Europe since much before the present Muslim immigration, even before the Second World War. I don't what is being criticised here - what is faggot sensibility, not being able to see a cartoon without killing people or what? I don't get it.
> 
> The point imho what the French should do is tell them: here people eat pork, drink alcohol and draw cartoons of Muhammad. If you don't like it, don't come here. If you come here that's the way we do things. Also somebody was writing about a Muslim "invasion" of Europe, they are not invading, they are being let in the front door. You want to pray five times a day on a carpet? go ahead we allow that. You want to do it on the street? No, here you're being an obstacle, you can't do it.
> 
> Here we draw Muhammads blowing each other, if you can't live with that go away. But if they let in people whose custom is chopping heads off, then what is the surprise when they chop people's heads off? and curiously they don't care if someone has Muslim extreme views but if someone says "masks don't do much" it's an apocalypse.


I was criticizing the idea that thinking it's unacceptable to behead someone over a cartoon is a "Western line of thought," and opined that that idea itself seems to belong to a particular strain of Western (covert or otherwise) self-loathing and an attendant overwrought conceptualization of the "cultural value" and "cultural integrity" of non-Western countries.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 22, 2020)

All the people posting those flyers of Mohammad, will end up behaded by their grandchildren 40 years from now.


----------



## alreadyhome (Oct 22, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> All the people posting those flyers of Mohammad, will end up behaded by their grandchildren 40 years from now.


Things change. You're extrapolating based on trends that are already ending.


----------



## nya001 (Oct 22, 2020)

alreadyhome said:


> I was criticizing the idea that thinking it's unacceptable to behead someone over a cartoon is a "Western line of thought," and opined that that idea itself seems to belong to a particular strain of Western (covert or otherwise) self-loathing and an attendant overwrought conceptualization of the "cultural value" and "cultural integrity" of non-Western countries.



well I don't "self-loathe" and still think it's unacceptable to behead people over cartoons so if that makes me "Western" so be it, I'm "Western" and - going on a wild guess here - I think most people on this forum find it unacceptable to behead people who make cartoons of Mohammed.

If saying "you can't behead people" hurts your cultural sensibilities then tough luck, it's not Mohammedstan and who wants to live in Mohammedstan can go back there and blow horses and marry sheep, far, far away from me, as far as they can.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 22, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> All the people posting those flyers of Mohammad, will end up behaded by their grandchildren 40 years from now.


>Implying their kids and grandkids won't get jihaded first
Shitposting aside, I appreciate the thought behind this in an attempt to show towelheads that depicting Mohamed or even so much as drawing a little doodle of his face in a completely inoffensive way is harmless. I mean Hell, being against drawing or depicting Mohamed isn't even a rule in their Koran. The only reason I can find as to why they're against it is that originally the "No Mohamed drawings" started as a way to avoid idolatrous faggotry but in the end it became so anyway as they basically now revere the non-image of Mohamed more than Allah at this point, becoming idolater faggots over the image of his name alone.

Anyway, the problem is that I don't see this ending well. I expect some serious violence to arise. There's even been incidents where they'll even go after their fellow european muslims for the most minor offenses committed over Facebook, so this will definitely cause a shitstorm. Problem is it can only end one of two ways, either in favor of the violent jihadists or in favor of the nationalistic frenchmen, both of which will end violently, and on both ends it seems the Muslims will win for if they get violent, the French and those in power will look the other way, and if the Frenchmen get violent against them for being violent, the media and those in power will accuse them of racism and use it as an example of why we need more muslim influence.


----------



## alreadyhome (Oct 22, 2020)

nya001 said:


> well I don't "self-loathe" and still think it's unacceptable to behead people over cartoons so if that makes me "Western" so be it, I'm "Western" and - going on a wild guess here - I think most people on this forum find it unacceptable to behead people who make cartoons of Mohammed.
> 
> If saying "you can't behead people" hurts your cultural sensibilities then tough luck, it's not Mohammedstan and who wants to live in Mohammedstan can go back there and blow horses and marry sheep, far, far away from me, as far as they can.


You misunderstood both my comments, which were speaking of another commenter's posts.


----------



## soy_king (Oct 22, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> This is Black to you???
> View attachment 1671371View attachment 1671380
> 
> People in your area must be extremely White. Over in burgerland, we have people who are considered White who look darker than that. Interesting how racial labels are different from country to country.


Caucasian peoples are in fact called Blacks in Russia as a slur, ESPECIALLY when you compare them to Slavs and Finnic peoples.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 22, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Charlie Hebdo cartoons projected on the town hall:


Charlie Hebdo cartoons of Muhammad projected onto French hotels in memory of decapitated teacher Samual Paty​


> In an act of defiance against Islamic terrorism, Charlie Hebdo cartoons were projected on hotels in Toulouse and Montpellier on Wednesday evening as a part of a national tribute to Samuel Paty, a school teacher who was beheaded by Muslim immigrant terrorists after showing images of Mohammad in a class centered on freedom of expression.
> The bold decision to project the Charlie Hebdo cartoons, which included caricatures of the Islamic prophet Muhammad, on the facades of the two hotels, was made by the mayor of Occitanie region, Carole Delga, Le Figaro reports.
> 
> Hommage à Samuel Paty et Charlie Hebdo avec la projection de unes sur la façade de l’Hôtel de Région à Montpellier. pic.twitter.com/9lSaaOKGB0
> ...


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 22, 2020)

https://francais.rt.com/france/79928-jean-michel-blanquer-quon-appelle-islamo-gauchisme-fait-ravages
		

France's minister of education calls out the "Islamic-left", gets accused of promoting far-right hate in return.


----------



## nya001 (Oct 22, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> https://francais.rt.com/france/79928-jean-michel-blanquer-quon-appelle-islamo-gauchisme-fait-ravages
> 
> 
> France's minister of education calls out the "Islamic-left", gets accused of promoting far-right hate in return.


idk but you're quoting news from Russian state TV and another one is saying things about Caucasians (i.e. Rafshan and Dzhumshut) in Russia so I mean, not to go full conspiracy theory but interesting that a country with internet censorhip laws, that shuts down VPNs is yapping here. Yes you may very well take no nonsense from Muslims but you also round up quickly those who disagree with the Bossman.

Apparently most of France now has a curfew against the virus. What a place. Against extremist ideas why bother, against sneezing full shutdown.

Also idk if someone noticed but Twitter suspended the murderer's account for "violating the terms of service". What idiots. They can't even say "because he killed someone".


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 22, 2020)

nya001 said:


> idk but you're quoting news from Russian state TV and another one is saying things about Caucasians (i.e. Rafshan and Dzhumshut) in Russia so I mean, not to go full conspiracy theory but interesting that a country with internet censorhip laws, that shuts down VPNs is yapping here. Yes you may very well take no nonsense from Muslims but you also round up quickly those who disagree with the Bossman.


All of the videos and tweets the article talks about are directly linked in the article if you want to see for yourself.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 22, 2020)

bot_for_hire said:


> Charlie Hebdo cartoons of Muhammad projected onto French hotels in memory of decapitated teacher Samual Paty​


If only they had chosen a better building that was actually whole.


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (Oct 22, 2020)

What's the problem, other than them being muslim? If Christians decapitated those who insulted Christ, we wouldn't have a jew problem in the US.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 22, 2020)

NulWillBecomeTranny said:


> What's the problem, other than them being muslim? If Christians decapitated those who insulted Christ, we wouldn't have a jew problem in the US.


You really don't want to live in a society where death-for-bad-opinion is the norm, if for no other reason than that you'll probably end up being put to death by someone else who's also stupid enough to think that killing you for your bad opinions will solve society's problems.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 22, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> You really don't want to live in a society where death-for-bad-opinion is the norm, if for no other reason than that you'll probably end up being put to death by someone else who's also stupid enough to think that killing you for your bad opinions will solve society's problems.


If you're not strong enough to preserve your way of life, you'll be conquered by those who are.  Western countries have become 'open' societies, making them weak and susceptible to stronger societies.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Oct 22, 2020)

I was already very worried about my baguetteland before, but I am even more so in recent years. Everywhere I see denial and nowhere do I see anger in the cities. Maybe the last refuge is the countryside but nobody listens to the peasants anyway. I'm an optimistic faggot so I do hope more and more people will be fed up with this shit and go kick asses.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 22, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> If you're not strong enough to preserve your way of life, you'll be conquered by those who are.  Western countries have become 'open' societies, making them weak and susceptible to stronger societies.


Getting so upset when someone makes fun of you that you murder them isn't "strong."


----------



## Death Grip (Oct 22, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> You really don't want to live in a society where death-for-bad-opinion is the norm, if for no other reason than that you'll probably end up being put to death by someone else who's also stupid enough to think that killing you for your bad opinions will solve society's problems.



"What's that? You believe in Santa? Die! Infidel!"


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Oct 22, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> If you're not strong enough to preserve your way of life, you'll be conquered by those who are.  Western countries have become 'open' societies, making them weak and susceptible to stronger societies.


This. The world doesn't care how nice, how self-loathing or how caring you are. It cares about who eats and who doesn't; who fucks and who doesn't; who lives...and who doesn't. That's all that matters in this clown world.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 22, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Getting so upset when someone makes fun of you that you murder them isn't "strong."


A society appearing weak is every bit as much of a vulnerability as a society being weak.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 22, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> A society appearing weak is every bit as much of a vulnerability as a society being weak.


Immediate recourse to violence usually signals insecurity rather than strength.

Look at it this way: you are stupid and ugly.  Now that I've called you stupid and ugly, are you willing to murder me in revenge?  If not, does that really make you "weaker" than an Islamist?  Or does it just make you a civilized adult?


----------



## Balr0g (Oct 22, 2020)

Was this already mentioned? In the German city of Dresden a "former" member of ISIS killed a man with a knife in the back. This piece of shit was released from prison a few days prior and he should have been deported long ago. But deportation to Syria are currently halted even for criminals. God damn I really hate this timeline.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 22, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Immediate recourse to violence usually signals insecurity rather than strength.
> 
> Look at it this way: you are stupid and ugly.  Now that I've called you stupid and ugly, are you willing to murder me in revenge?  If not, does that really make you "weaker" than an Islamist?  Or does it just make you a civilized adult?


Completely different context.  You're comparing two people having a conversation online, to two peoples with diametrically opposed cultures that are vying for supremacy.  Outside of this, how are you going to make someone respect a merit such as abstaining from violence over petty issues when their own behaviors make it self-apparent that they do not care about such things?


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 22, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Immediate recourse to violence usually signals insecurity rather than strength.
> 
> Look at it this way: you are stupid and ugly.  Now that I've called you stupid and ugly, are you willing to murder me in revenge?  If not, does that really make you "weaker" than an Islamist?  Or does it just make you a civilized adult?


If you have two adjacent societies, one civilized and the other uncivilized, and the uncivilized society solves all its issues with the other society using violence, often killing, while the civilized society keeps their noses high and just draws cartoons, the uncivilized society will eventually dominate the civilized one.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 22, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> If you have two adjacent societies, one civilized and the other uncivilized, and the uncivilized society solves all its issues with the other society using violence, often killing, while the civilized society keeps their noses high and just draws cartoons, the uncivilized society will eventually dominate the civilized one.


We absolutely should be prepared to meet violence with violence, I agree.  I'm not arguing in favor of pacifism, except when your enemy's only weapon against you is an insulting drawing.


mr.moon1488 said:


> Completely different context.  You're comparing two people having a conversation online, to two peoples with diametrically opposed cultures that are vying for supremacy.  Outside of this, how are you going to make someone respect a merit such as abstaining from violence over petty issues when their own behaviors make it self-apparent that they do not care about such things?


Our societies are descended from societies in which blasphemy, etc., also merited execution, yet, over time, less violent forms of society have replaced more violent ones.  The issue here, I think, isn't that going on murder sprees at the slightest insult is a recipe for a strong society; the issue is that much of the public -- perhaps motivated by sincerely felt concerns about racism, etc. -- opposes swift measures to forcibly curtail this kind of activity in their society.


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 22, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Immediate recourse to violence usually signals insecurity rather than strength.
> 
> Look at it this way: you are stupid and ugly.  Now that I've called you stupid and ugly, are you willing to murder me in revenge?  If not, does that really make you "weaker" than an Islamist?  Or does it just make you a civilized adult?


the angy islamist moves on and you're dead, what happens next? Unless you are strong enough to justify insulting an islam out of nowhere like that you shouldn't resort to such things.


----------



## Guntburglar (Oct 22, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Immediate recourse to violence usually signals insecurity rather than strength.
> 
> Look at it this way: you are stupid and ugly.  Now that I've called you stupid and ugly, are you willing to murder me in revenge?  If not, does that really make you "weaker" than an Islamist?  Or does it just make you a civilized adult?


Ah yes, civility, in countries where you can get arrested for stopping your daughter from being raped or prevent your elderly from getting stabbed by these shitskins. 

"At least we were civil, Carl Benjamin." *as you get lined against a wall*

Enlightenment was an apodictic failure.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Oct 22, 2020)

Islam is a religion of peace


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Oct 22, 2020)

Shit like this really breaks my heart, but I feel like it comes with the territory of living in a world with free speech. Sometimes a deranged lunatic is going behead somebody. It's too bad this murderer couldn't have been strung up by his balls for a while, but either way you sliced it anyone who agrees with his worldview isn't going to be swayed or deterred by any punishment he received. It's just not how it works, unfortunately.

Samuel Paty paid the ultimate price for the principle of free speech, and the very least that can be done is to never forget this guy's name.


----------



## Are-A-Ham-A-Key (Oct 23, 2020)

Surprised that this is not being mentioned in any of the more mainstream news and media. *Sarcasm* Islam is a fucking joke, I will never get why it is so coddled western European countries. It is fairly obvious there are very few and in my opinion, no moderate Muslims at all and that those who could be considered as such wish for a Sharia law state. Truly it is the greatest time to be alive, man is this world a fucking joke.


----------



## alreadyhome (Oct 23, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Getting so upset when someone makes fun of you that you murder them isn't "strong."


Agree


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 23, 2020)

Death Grip said:


> "What's that? You believe in Santa? Die! Infidel!"


Hey, you never know!  Give it a few centuries.


Guntburglar said:


> Ah yes, civility, in countries where you can get arrested for stopping your daughter from being raped or prevent your elderly from getting stabbed by these shitskins.
> 
> "At least we were civil, Carl Benjamin." *as you get lined against a wall*
> 
> Enlightenment was an apodictic failure.


I'll give you a dollar if you can explain what that has to do with the post you're quoting.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 23, 2020)

@Null

Can you correct the happening page about the incident because now we know the teacher wasn't killed by his pupil but by a refugee.
I know you don't like giving false infos

edit : thanks


----------



## Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Oct 23, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Our societies are descended from societies in which blasphemy, etc., also merited execution, yet, over time, less violent forms of society have replaced more violent ones. The issue here, I think, isn't that going on murder sprees at the slightest insult is a recipe for a strong society; the issue is that much of the public -- perhaps motivated by sincerely felt concerns about racism, etc. -- opposes swift measures to forcibly curtail this kind of activity in their society.



That's only because there was so much violence from the world wars that caused society to swing the pendulum hard in the other direction.  Soon people will forget and the pendulum will revert back to normalcy.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 23, 2020)

Charlie Hebdo released a message denouncing the far right, stating that they've always opposed FR (the french right-wing party) and have been calling for its dissolution for years.  Basically, its a small blurb "its hard to be liked by the far-right, its hard to be liked by the far-right leaders, all we're doing is making drawings, etc."
Again, there will be no change of course in France.  They refuse to acknowledge that Islam is incompatible with modern western values.  They'd rather see 1000 teachers beheaded than a single refugee deported.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 23, 2020)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome said:


> That's only because there was so much violence from the world wars that caused society to swing the pendulum hard in the other direction.  Soon people will forget and the pendulum will revert back to normalcy.


Not at all; you can observe this process long before WWI.  Even the 18th-19th century alone saw a huge diminution in forms of violence in the West like instituting the death penalty for relatively petty crimes, the use of torture and, of course, slavery.  Believing that the norm is a society where everyone is ready to kill everyone else for the slightest insult shows a kind of naive cynicism.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 23, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Charlie Hebdo released a message denouncing the far right, stating that they've always opposed FR (the french right-wing party) and have been calling for its dissolution for years.  Basically, its a small blurb "its hard to be liked by the far-right, its hard to be liked by the far-right leaders, all we're doing is making drawings, etc."
> Again, there will be no change of course in France.  They refuse to acknowledge that Islam is incompatible with modern western values.  They'd rather see 1000 teachers beheaded than a single refugee deported.


The whole recent display of pictures on the buildings are just a release valve. No different to any other 'investigation', or 'report' or any other bollocks. All that will happen is that we have a few days were we all pretend to be sad; and then the news goes 'oh and some pakis got bashed for this, be ashamed' and everyone sighs and whines about the right wing boogeyman. Nothing changes, nothing is fixed. 

Nothing less than bold faced and open ethnonationalism will fix Europe.


----------



## Intensening Rapeye (Oct 23, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Nothing less than bold faced and open ethnonationalism will fix Europe.


MY DUDE. GOOD PONTS.

Nonetheless, beforehand. I think that you should smoke a bowl and beat off to whatever makes you unironically ejaculate. 

And then consider.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 23, 2020)

Intensening Rapeye said:


> MY DUDE. GOOD PONTS.
> 
> Nonetheless, beforehand. I think that you should smoke a bowl and beat off to whatever makes you unironically ejaculate.
> 
> And then consider.


Weed is gross and only faggots smoke it.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 23, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> If you're not strong enough to preserve your way of life, you'll be conquered by those who are.  Western countries have become 'open' societies, making them weak and susceptible to stronger societies.


You don't necessarily need to kill people to be strong, you just need to defend yourself when it's necessary. Closing the borders and telling the oversensitive Muslims to go fuck themselves should be enough to make a difference. The problem is that right now, they're being let in en masse and the French accept to walk on eggshells and look the other way when they do something wrong instead of calling them out for bad behavior.



NulWillBecomeTranny said:


> What's the problem, other than them being muslim? If Christians decapitated those who insulted Christ, we wouldn't have a jew problem in the US.


1. Even if you made all da joos ride the holocoaster 2.0, you'd still be left with a bunch of Whites and people of other races wanting to insult Christ.

2. Killing everyone who disagrees with you is a good way to let your mind stagnate and encourage stupidity. We need to have our worldviews challenged to progress. When's the last time a Muslim country produced anything noteworthy?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 24, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Charlie Hebdo released a message denouncing the far right, stating that they've always opposed FR (the french right-wing party) and have been calling for its dissolution for years.  Basically, its a small blurb "its hard to be liked by the far-right, its hard to be liked by the far-right leaders, all we're doing is making drawings, etc."
> Again, there will be no change of course in France.  They refuse to acknowledge that Islam is incompatible with modern western values.  They'd rather see 1000 teachers beheaded than a single refugee deported.



Talk about having the Stockholm's syndrome but on the other hand as I mentionned earlier or in another thread, they chicken out and fired one cartoonist named Maurice Sinet aka Sine for drawing anti-semitic cartoons.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 24, 2020)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> You don't necessarily need to kill people to be strong, you just need to defend yourself when it's necessary. Closing the borders and telling the oversensitive Muslims to go fuck themselves should be enough to make a difference. The problem is that right now, they're being let in en masse and the French accept to walk on eggshells and look the other way when they do something wrong instead of calling them out for bad behavior.


There's a good quote by a Buddhist monk about dealing with Muslims "You can be full of love, but you can't lie next to a mad dog".
The issue is that people refuse to see Islam for what it is and instead let Muslims define it for them.  Whenever someone gets beheaded for insulting their prophet, its never an act of 'hate' or 'anger' to Muslims.  Its always an act of 'love' because they love their prophet so much they can't stand to see anyone insult him.  So to Muslims, beheadings like this are just proof how much 'love' Islam is filled with.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 24, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> I was already very worried about my baguetteland before, but I am even more so in recent years. Everywhere I see denial and nowhere do I see anger in the cities. Maybe the last refuge is the countryside but nobody listens to the peasants anyway. I'm an optimistic faggot so I do hope more and more people will be fed up with this shit and go kick asses.


It seems cities everywhere are irreversibly fucked. Even the countrysides and smaller communities won't be safe once the seats of power are overrun.


KingCoelacanth said:


> Charlie Hebdo released a message denouncing the far right, stating that they've always opposed FR (the french right-wing party) and have been calling for its dissolution for years.  Basically, its a small blurb "its hard to be liked by the far-right, its hard to be liked by the far-right leaders, all we're doing is making drawings, etc."
> Again, there will be no change of course in France.  They refuse to acknowledge that Islam is incompatible with modern western values.  They'd rather see 1000 teachers beheaded than a single refugee deported.


So they're giving up faster than I expected... Viva La France.


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (Oct 24, 2020)

Alright, the beheader, after his kill, phoned an Isis goatfucker and talked for 20 minutes, before fleeing the scene and being gunned down. That's what the French media headlines are all about today.

I'll say this. The French State has chosen to grow weak of resolve in these last decades, in all fields. However, the bones of the state remains. The coming years will be critical on how shit goes. 
Either France absolutely explodes, or a military dictatorship happens. I fear that there is no other solutions that can happen.
Good thing that I have little ambitions in my life and no plan on having children.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Oct 24, 2020)

Time to buy a Burqua ladies


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 24, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> There's a good quote by a Buddhist monk about dealing with Muslims "You can be full of love, but you can't lie next to a mad dog".


Just for the record, that quote's from Ashin Wirathu, one of the leaders of the anti-Muslim movement in Myanmar.  Of course, I don't expect ethnic cleansing of Muslims to be unpopular on KF, but it should be noted that Wirathu's views aren't those of a run-of-the-mill Buddhist monk.


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 24, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> Time to buy a Burqua ladies


Never.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Oct 24, 2020)

I hope people realize when I said Islam was a religion of peace that I was being as sarcastic as human and inhumanly possible. If you would behead someone over a depiction of your supposed prophet you need to be locked up in the loony bin or jail as you don't belong in society. - Oh but that's being islamophobic innit?  Darn


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 24, 2020)

Recep Tayyip Erdogan, the sultan of the new Ottoman empire  president of Turkey, is not happy about Macron declaring he wants to crack down on radical Islam.



			https://www.dw.com/en/erdogan-says-macron-needs-mental-treatment-blasts-europes-islamophobia/a-55385180
		

Erdogan says Macron needs 'mental treatment,' blasts Europe's Islamophobia​*Paris has recalled its envoy to Turkey after President Recep Tayyip Erdogan criticized France for cracking down on radical Islam following teacher Samuel Paty's beheading. He also decried Europe's "Islamophobia disease."*

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan blasted France and Europe on Saturday over what he saw as "rising Islamophobia," just days after French President Emmanuel Macron dedicated a high-level ceremony to Samuel Paty, a teacher who was killed for showing students caricatures of Prophet Muhammad.

The suspect in Paty's gruesome beheading was an 18-year-old born in Moscow and originating from Chechnya, the predominantly Muslim Russian republic in the North Caucasus. He was subsequently shot and killed by police.

After the crime, authorities launched a crackdown on radical Islam, closing one mosque, raidingseveral properties and arresting at least 15 people.

"What problem does this person called Macron have with Muslims and Islam? Macron needs treatment on a mental level," Erdogan said in a speech at a provincial congress of his AK Party in the central Turkish city of Kayseri.

"What else can be said to a head of state who does not understand freedom of belief and who behaves in this way to millions of people living in his country who are members of a different faith?" he added.

Erdogan, a pious Muslim who has brought Islam into the mainstream of politics in Turkey, had already clashed with Macron on the subject prior to the Paty's murder. 

Macron had pledged to fight "Islamist separatism" that threatened to take hold of some Muslimcommunities around France and Erdogan accused him of "a clear provocation" that showed the French leader's "impertinence."

The exchange prompted both leaders, whose countries share NATO membership, to hold a call last month, where they promised to improve ties and keep communication channels open.

However, later Saturday, Paris condemned Erdogan's remarks as "unacceptable," adding that adding it was recalling its envoy to Ankara to discuss the matter.

"Excess and rudeness are not a method. We demand that Erdogan change the course of his policy because it is dangerous in every respect," a French presidential official told AFP.

Europe's 'Islamophobia'​France was not the only country that Erdogan criticized in his speech on Saturday. The Turkish president also warned that Europe was beset by an "Islamophobia disease." 

"They, Europeans, speak of secularism. But there's nothing like secularism there. It's all a lie. A lie, a lie, a lie," he added.

Erdogan blasted Germany for police raids last week that included a mosque in Berlin.

"We are confronted daily with new and concerning signs of rising Islamophobia in Europe," Erdogan said. 

The raid, involving over 100 police personnel in Berlin searched several businesses and a mosque suspected of fraudulently claiming subsidies related to the coronavirus pandemic, seizing €7,000 in cash, data storage devices, computers and files.

Erdogan said there was no justification for the Berlin raid, which was "carried out in a disrespectful manner." 

The Turkish president urged Turkish minorities, many of whom live in Germany, to not to forget that every Islamophobic act in Europe was also an act of "hostility against Turks."

"Because for a Westerner, a Muslim is a Turk and a Turk is a Muslim," Erdogan said.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 24, 2020)

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but there are many boycotts going throughout the Islamic world over French goods.
Images of Macron with a footprint on his face (shoes are considered dirty in the Islamic world and Japan, I guess the same way we would could consider an asshole dirty and unclean) have become popular and commonplace.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 24, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> shoes are considered dirty in the Islamic world


You are a vulgar, stupid man with a shoe mentality.


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 24, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but there are many boycotts going throughout the Islamic world over French goods.
> Images of Macron with a footprint on his face (shoes are considered dirty in the Islamic world and Japan, I guess the same way we would could consider an asshole dirty and unclean) have become popular and commonplace.


Let them show their true nature, maybe it will make some think a bit before they scream "Islamophobic" as they usually do.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 24, 2020)

Also Erdgon (Turkey's cult of personality leader), has been openly attack Macron for this.
He tried to shame him for mistreating minorities, which is comedic coming from Edrgon, the leader of turkey.


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 24, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Also Erdgon (Turkey's cult of personality leader), has been openly attack Macron for this.
> He tried to shame him for mistreating minorities, which is comedic coming from Edrgon, the leader of turkey.


Also who clearly mocks the French by helping these so-called "Refugees" to cross the Mediterranean Sea, all of that hand-in-hand with gullible French Pro-Migrant associations.


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (Oct 24, 2020)

I have no love for Macron, but, for once, he is starting to play his role with some skill and guts. But I'm not holding my breath here. Things will get even worse before they get better, given how the Islamic world seems to be pissed off.

Erdogan is a prick who wants to be a
the heir of a regime that has slaghtered Greeks and Armenians by the thousands. He should go and beg for forgiveness to his master Putin.
If only France could leave Nato again, and then strongly express how much Erdogan suck, that would be great.

In the meantine, we should airdrop books about the Armenian Genocide, to Turkey.


----------



## Foltest (Oct 25, 2020)

Of the french leaders for the last 20 years, Marcon seems to one of them who has a fucking clue.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 25, 2020)

ATaxingWoman said:


> The Turkish president urged Turkish minorities, many of whom live in Germany, to not to forget that every Islamophobic act in Europe was also an act of "hostility against Turks."
> 
> "Because for a Westerner, a Muslim is a Turk and a Turk is a Muslim," Erdogan said.



And he brushes the Kurds under the carpet. 



F/lying Frankenstein said:


> I have no love for Macron, but, for once, he is starting to play his role with some skill and guts. But I'm not holding my breath here. Things will get even worse before they get better, given how the Islamic world seems to be pissed off.
> 
> Erdogan is a prick who wants to be a
> the heir of a regime that has slaghtered Greeks and Armenians by the thousands. He should go and beg for forgiveness to his master Putin.
> ...



One rare moments of lucidity then Macron have. It's so tempted to said "how convenient" and I agree about airdrops books about the Armenian Genocide. 

I'll repeat again, Erdogan's dreams of reviving the Ottoman empire will instead be the end of Turkey.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 25, 2020)

https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/status/1320420864526065665
		


Macron makes a tweet about accepting others, rejecting hate speech and supporting civil debate (in arabic)
Muslims in the responses are all angry, there's one random Indian guy saying that India stands with France (which got a laugh out of me)


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (Oct 25, 2020)

Foltest said:


> Of the french leaders for the last 20 years, Marcon seems to one of them who has a fucking clue.


That is..admittedly not a high bar to clear, first of all. 
I mean Chirac was a learned and popular man,  He also did fuck all to solve the rising inequalities and maintain the capabilities of the State, as issues began to mount. His crowning achievement? Not sending France to war in Iraq. 

Next is Sarkozy, which was a fucking shitshow. Reducing policemen's manpower while claiming to be a tough guy against crime ( He is manlet who managed to bang supermodel and singer Carla Bruni, so there is that ), he said many things, did little and was benevolent towards banks when the 2008 crisis hit.

Then we have Hollande, who was a wimp on all, and I mean all accounts. The man had an open revolt among his own members parliament, he was humiliated by Leonarda the migrant girl, humiliated by Merkel...His wife left him and he went and had an affair with an actress, and all of that happened under public scrutiny. 

Then, Macron. He is remarquably stupid with his tongue: He repeatedly insulted the Frenchmen, disregarding working class members as "People who are nothing" and advising jobless people to "cross the road"

He then claims that he has a complex thought process, which indirectly means that we all are dumber than him. 
His members of parliament are incredibly stupid when it comes to voting: It took them months to learn that they should not always vote against bills when they come from other parties.
He wants his wife to have a First Lady-style status, and said wife has been selling public furniture from the Elysée Palace , which is technically illegual...

I could go on and on. Just remember that ,one, the bar of looking like you know what you're doing is appealing low. Two, remember that foreign matters are always designed to make the President look good.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 25, 2020)

F/lying Frankenstein said:


> Then we have Hollande, who was a wimp on all, and I mean all accounts. The man had an open revolt among his own members parliament, he was humiliated by Leonarda the migrant girl, humiliated by Merkel...His wife left him and he went and had an affair with an actress, and all of that happened under public scrutiny.



I don't want to imagine how France would have fare if they had elected Hollande ex-wife, Segolene Royal instead of Sarkozy.


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 25, 2020)

F/lying Frankenstein said:


> That is..admittedly not a high bar to clear, first of all.
> I mean Chirac was a learned and popular man,  He also did fuck all to solve the rising inequalities and maintain the capabilities of the State, as issues began to mount. His crowning achievement? Not sending France to war in Iraq.
> 
> Next is Sarkozy, which was a fucking shitshow. Reducing policemen's manpower while claiming to be a tough guy against crime ( He is manlet who managed to bang supermodel and singer Carla Bruni, so there is that ), he said many things, did little and was benevolent towards banks when the 2008 crisis hit.
> ...


I agree with all of that.
What do all of these have in common ? They all were really close to finance/bank related persons, Macron even being an ex-Banker who worked with Rothschild.

How can these people understand the struggle of an everyday, average French when they were born and raised with almost unlimited funds and money ? When they live in high-security neighbourhoods and the wealthiest parts of their cities ?
Yet we always fall for them, I don't care if I get my top hats but France deserve what is happening right now.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Oct 25, 2020)

F/lying Frankenstein said:


> That is..admittedly not a high bar to clear, first of all.
> I mean Chirac was a learned and popular man,  He also did fuck all to solve the rising inequalities and maintain the capabilities of the State, as issues began to mount. His crowning achievement? Not sending France to war in Iraq.
> 
> Next is Sarkozy, which was a fucking shitshow. Reducing policemen's manpower while claiming to be a tough guy against crime ( He is manlet who managed to bang supermodel and singer Carla Bruni, so there is that ), he said many things, did little and was benevolent towards banks when the 2008 crisis hit.
> ...


And he fucks an old leather bag


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (Oct 25, 2020)

ThatDumbPhilosopher said:


> I agree with all of that.
> What do all of these have in common ? They all were really close to finance/bank related persons, Macron even being an ex-Banker who worked with Rothschild.
> 
> How can these people understand the struggle of an everyday, average French when they were born and raised with almost unlimited funds and money ? When they live in high-security neighbourhoods and the wealthiest parts of their cities ?
> Yet we always fall for them, I don't care if I get my top hats but France deserve what is happening right now.



These people never had the drive to lead ruthlessly. What I mean by that? I'll try to keep things simple for our American friends.

The Fifth Republic was forced by and for a titan ( Physically and in terms of knowledge ), Charles de Gaulle.

In that regime, he was the President, and his powers were, and still are, insanely large. The role was meant to be part of the system and to oversee it all. He was the embodiment of France, the old nation-state, and had a very rough style of leadership. And his leadership had one goal: the greatness of France. By all means necessary, and in all fields.

The current era makes that impossible to work. No current-era president can rule that harshly, lest he be harassed until the end of days by the press or social media. No current-day president has this obsession to rule no matter what happens, while respecting the will of people. No current-day president can even act without fawning Merkel and the EU. No current-day politician can even bring the citizens to participate in the damn elections.

The Fifth Republic was made for a 68 year old titan who dreamed of being the Richelieu of his century or a high ranking general, and that since he was 12. He had more than fifty years of preperation and service both as military man and as a politician when he came to power.

The job is far too big for the men that came after, and the talented individuals to serve as ministers are unwilling to come because nobody ever clean house with the high civil servants operating in the ministries ( They can hamper the action of the government ). Besides, without a determined president, the Fifth Republic is a blind tiger that cannot resolve its weaknesses.
Sorry for the sperging, and I hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## WolfeTone (Oct 25, 2020)

Ghaddafi did nothing wrong


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Oct 25, 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> Ghaddafi did nothing wrong


That reminds me.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 25, 2020)

ThatDumbPhilosopher said:


> I agree with all of that.
> What do all of these have in common ? They all were really close to finance/bank related persons, Macron even being an ex-Banker who worked with Rothschild.
> 
> How can these people understand the struggle of an everyday, average French when they were born and raised with almost unlimited funds and money ? When they live in high-security neighbourhoods and the wealthiest parts of their cities ?
> Yet we always fall for them, I don't care if I get my top hats but France deserve what is happening right now.


If some random working-class person had the drive and knowledge to gun for a presidential position, they'd get labelled an extremist and isolated by any major parties at best. At worst, they'd end up committing suicide with 32 gunshots to the back of the head.


----------



## WolfeTone (Oct 25, 2020)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> That reminds me.


     That is some weird fuckin techno




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Snekposter (Oct 25, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> You are a vulgar, stupid man with a shoe mentality.


By Allah, I will beat you with 30 shoes for this insolence!


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 25, 2020)

F/lying Frankenstein said:


> That is..admittedly not a high bar to clear, first of all.
> I mean Chirac was a learned and popular man,  He also did fuck all to solve the rising inequalities and maintain the capabilities of the State, as issues began to mount. His crowning achievement? Not sending France to war in Iraq.
> 
> Next is Sarkozy, which was a fucking shitshow. Reducing policemen's manpower while claiming to be a tough guy against crime ( He is manlet who managed to bang supermodel and singer Carla Bruni, so there is that ), he said many things, did little and was benevolent towards banks when the 2008 crisis hit.
> ...


Lol, just think.  There was a time when France


Successfully opposed the most powerful empires in the world 
Removed Kebab all over the world 
Set up functional colonies all over the world 
Had a massive military it could project anywhere
Was able to win two front wars with powerful Islamic and Pagan societies
Tolerated no cultural subversion even burning Talmuds all over France at one point
Established cities which rivaled Rome as cultural and economic centers
Had leaders who would leave their luxurious lifestyles to personally go and kill enemies of the western world 
Produced a large portion of the memorable white western art
Built massive and beautiful structures which are still in use today

Truly secular democracy has been such a great thing for France


----------



## Brigada (Oct 26, 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> That is some weird fuckin techno
> View attachment 1686803



the flute breakdown at 1:15 gets me every time


----------



## SillySherman (Oct 26, 2020)

Charlie Hebdo posts 25834 caricatures of Christians and Jews. Nothing happens. The normal.

Charlie Hebdo publishes one caricature of Mahomet. Muslim reaction : "OMg, ThIs is UNfaIr, ThiS IS meAn, FRanCe Is ISLamoPHObiC, wE're BEinG OPRRessED, BOO HOO HOO !!!!"

For a religion where people claim to be chosen by the Prophet, some of them really are a bunch of cry babies.

As for Paris, ye, it has lost a lot. The current mayor is an ecolunatic who thinks she can make the city green. Her reforms have only brought more pollution, and she spends thousands of Euros on shitty electrical scooters instead of caring about the growing numbers of homeless people that sit in the streets.


----------



## WolfeTone (Oct 26, 2020)

[W]ehrSturmBrigada said:


> the flute breakdown at 1:15 gets me every time






Don't talk to me til I've had my Chechen synth-pop


----------



## Brigada (Oct 26, 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> Don't talk to me til I've had my Chechen synth-pop



of course the chechen would bring up his own nations pop.

the guitar strums sound very greek and i always like that. this will definitely go into my playlist because that instrumental is super interesting.


----------



## WolfeTone (Oct 26, 2020)

[W]ehrSturmBrigada said:


> of course the chechen would bring up his own nations pop.
> 
> the guitar strums sound very greek and i always like that. this will definitely go into my playlist because that instrumental is super interesting.


Lmao, I wish, I'm just a typical Amerimut, no East genes at all.


----------



## Brigada (Oct 26, 2020)

WolfeTone said:


> Lmao, I wish, I'm just a typical Amerimut, no East genes at all.



oh? are you just a big chechnya fan then? i assumed you were from there because you have the sign from the chechen flag as your pfp


----------



## WolfeTone (Oct 26, 2020)

I think the fact that they've maintained their culture through 3 world-spanning empires is pretty badass.
Khans, Ottomans, and Soviets.


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Oct 26, 2020)

Fougaro said:


> You can alternatively pay people to make children, only problem is that it doesn't work. Denmark tried it and it didn't work, Russia tried it and it didn't work and Hungary is trying it right now and it doesn't work.



Doubt it, it was done in Australia and did work.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 26, 2020)

Charls did nothing wrong said:


> Doubt it, it was done in Australia and did work.


Is Australia's current fertility level at the very least 2.0 or higher? If so, then - and only then - you can count it as a success.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 27, 2020)

Tens of thousands stage anti-France rally in Bangladesh​

https://news.yahoo.com/tens-thousands-stage-anti-france-111305286.html (https://archive.vn/6Er7J)
Excerpt:


> Tens of thousands of protesters marched through the Bangladesh capital on Tuesday calling for a boycott of French products and burning an effigy of President Emmanuel Macron after he defended cartoons depicting the Prophet Mohammed.
> 
> Police estimated more than 40,000 people took part in the march organised by an Islamist party that was halted before it could get close to the French embassy in Dhaka.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Oct 27, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> Tens of thousands stage anti-France rally in Bangladesh​View attachment 1689449
> https://news.yahoo.com/tens-thousands-stage-anti-france-111305286.html (https://archive.vn/6Er7J)
> Excerpt:


Anyone taking bets on how many people will die in that rally?  You know, from a stampede, some bad street food, or just the coof. Great job, street-shitters.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Oct 27, 2020)

F/lying Frankenstein said:


> No current-era president can rule that harshly, lest he be harassed until the end of days by the press or social media.


Sounds good to me.


greengrilledcheese said:


> Tens of thousands stage anti-France rally in Bangladesh​View attachment 1689449
> https://news.yahoo.com/tens-thousands-stage-anti-france-111305286.html (https://archive.vn/6Er7J)
> Excerpt:


I assume the rally is going to culminate in the burning of a giant pile of baguettes, berets and copies of "Amelie."


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (Oct 27, 2020)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I assume the rally is going to culminate in the burning of a giant pile of baguettes, berets and copies of "Amelie."



We will sell them baguettes so that they can burn them. We get their money, they get their indignation.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Oct 27, 2020)

How dare they being offended, those motherfuckers. We don't dictate Turkish how to behave at their home. Why they think they have the right to do so with us.

Fuck, we got rid off christian despotism and now we have to deal with an other monotheistic cult. And it's because of France own politic bad decisions.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Oct 27, 2020)

More protests


----------



## Foltest (Oct 28, 2020)

I hope France doesn't back down. Stay strong and show this fuckers that Europe may  be cucked but we can become really mad if pushed too far.


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (Oct 28, 2020)

Foltest said:


> I hope France doesn't back down. Stay strong and show this fuckers that Europe may  be cucked but we can become really mad if pushed too far.


Me too. Really hope that the spirit of De Gaullle can show Macron how to eloquently piss them off.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Oct 28, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> Tens of thousands stage anti-France rally in Bangladesh​View attachment 1689449
> https://news.yahoo.com/tens-thousands-stage-anti-france-111305286.html (https://archive.vn/6Er7J)
> Excerpt:


Oh noes, how will the French ever survive without the support of economic powerhouse Bangladesh.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 28, 2020)

They need to ship the saracens back home.

Or this will just be the beginning.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 28, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> More protests



Meanwhile, they chicken out against China who mistreat more badly the Muslims because of money.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 28, 2020)

Charlie Hebdo features Erdogan on the cover of the latest issue. Translation: "Erdogan: in private, he's very funny"


			https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1321328870805692417
		



Spoiler: Erdogan having a good time








Judging by the amount of replies, fans of Erdogan and the Prophet seem to greatly appreciate it


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Oct 28, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Meanwhile, they chicken out against China who mistreat more badly the Muslims because of money.


Maybe they'll attack/protest their supporters to vent against China? Like Hollywood or the NBA?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Chive Turkey (Oct 28, 2020)

ATaxingWoman said:


> Charlie Hebdo features Erdogan on the cover of the latest issue. Translation: "Erdogan: in private, he's very funny"
> https://tw.tinf.io/BFMTV/status/1321328870805692417
> 
> 
> ...


The Roach King is coming unhinged. He's also declared recently he'll sue Geert Wilders for insulting his majesty as president by calling him a fascist... after years of him calling Wilders a fascist.

Erdogan is literally acting like the lolcows who issue impotent legal threats to Null, and like them he'll only attract more well-deserved mockery for it.



Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 1691976


Charlie Hebdo had no shortage of cartoons making fun of Jews, Israel and the Holocaust. Some enterprising people even made their own Stonetoss edits, called 'Shoah Hebdo'.




"Miracle at Auschwitz. The Talmud is magical. It turns water into gas and gas into gold".

Want to take a wild stab in the dark how many people got killed for making these cartoons?


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Oct 28, 2020)

If Erdogan is a lolcow we have to make a thread on him


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Oct 28, 2020)

Speaking of China and Islam


----------



## Chive Turkey (Oct 28, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Speaking of China and Islam


lmao the mudslimes ain't going to do shit. Trump-style trade wars against China are completely beyond their capabilities and they fucking know it. 

For similar reasons Erdogan is only calling for a _boycott_ against France. If he and the others were truly so offended and had some balls, they'd be introducing sanctions. But that could actually affect vital industries and the economy at large. Far better to call upon your retard followers to do it for you. It doesn't even matter if they actually do it, it's the posturing that counts.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Oct 29, 2020)

Chive Turkey said:


> lmao the mudslimes ain't going to do shit. Trump-style trade wars against China are completely beyond their capabilities and they fucking know it.
> 
> For similar reasons Erdogan is only calling for a _boycott_ against France. If he and the others were truly so offended and had some balls, they'd be introducing sanctions. But that could actually affect vital industries and the economy at large. Far better to call upon your retard followers to do it for you. It doesn't even matter if they actually do it, it's the posturing that counts.



Like I said they'll probably attack China's allies or orbiters, like Disney or NBA or any politician that appeases them, but China won't care, they'll turn and say it was never their problem.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 29, 2020)

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1321704597556256768 (https://archive.vn/YK3jT)


----------



## theshep (Oct 29, 2020)

Edit:
Of course...


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 29, 2020)

One woman decapitated and two others dead in suspected 'terror' attack in Nice - latest updates​


> A woman has been decapitated during a knife attack near the Notre Dame Basilica church in the French city of Nice, according to French media citing police sources.
> 
> Reports say three people are dead and several others are injured. The French Interior Minister Gérald Darmanin has confirmed a police operation is underway.
> The mayor of Nice, Christian Estrosi, tweeted that one person has been arrested. Mr Estrosi also tweeted that he believed the attack was a terrorist attack.


----------



## Azovka (Oct 29, 2020)

There has been a suspected terror attack in Nice 1h30 ago - 3 confirmed dead now, including 2 inside the church Notre-Dame. Multiple wounded.

One woman reported beheaded according to multiple sources but no official statement yet.

There were also some explosions heard behind the mayor while he was speaking live 20 min ago, and the bomb squad is active inside the church rn.

The suspect, who was allegedly yelling « Allah Akhbar », got shot by police, but is still alive and treated at the hospital.

The government « suspects a terrorism hypothesis ».


----------



## Observerer (Oct 29, 2020)

Imagine being so angry that you decapitate people because someone draws a dude who lived 1500 years ago. Islam should have had a reformation ages ago and also a person more like Jesus to look up to.


----------



## theshep (Oct 29, 2020)

Imagine being so butthurt about a cartoon image that you behead worshippers attending mass.
Edit: Ninja'd by @Observerer with the same sentiments as me.


----------



## th3jesus (Oct 29, 2020)

@Observerer imagine lurking for some of mostly peaceful expressions of a loving religion to go into a scrap book I'm going to call a moon people's love letter to the summer of 2020


----------



## axfaxf (Oct 29, 2020)

mostly peaceful beheadings, part and parcel, nothing to see here


----------



## alreadyhome (Oct 29, 2020)

The French government just reinstated severe lock downs as well. Doing great Macron!


----------



## Autistic lurker (Oct 29, 2020)

Terrorist is arrested. Can't archive it now, sorry.





Woman was actually at a very old age. Disgusting act of terror from religion of peace.


----------



## theshep (Oct 29, 2020)

Lol, a coincidence?

Edit:



@SageInAllFields calm your brothers down, pls.


----------



## Autistic lurker (Oct 29, 2020)

theshep said:


> View attachment 1693622
> Lol, a coincidence?


It was a different man. Maybe coordinated attack?



			https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/10/29/knife-attack-reported-near-church-nice-one-dead/


----------



## trent (Oct 29, 2020)

I was in Nice for a couple of days a few years back. It's a dump and parts of it feel really shifty.


----------



## theshep (Oct 29, 2020)

Autistic lurker said:


> It was a different man. Maybe coordinated attack?
> View attachment 1693624
> 
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/10/29/knife-attack-reported-near-church-nice-one-dead/


Three hour drive from Nice to Avignon. Safe to say it was a different person.

Probably coordinated. Too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Azovka (Oct 29, 2020)

theshep said:


> Three hour drive from Nice to Avignon. Safe to say it was a different person.
> 
> Probably coordinated. Too much of a coincidence.


Or the Avignon attacker could've just seen the news. Keep in mind that France is going on lockdown / confinement tonight at midnight, so today is really the last day of "freedom" and opportunity to get many people out in public places.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Oct 29, 2020)

Autistic lurker said:


> Terrorist is arrested. Can't archive it now, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want a fun time, go on Reddit threads regarding this. You'll find people blaming all religion, saying "I feel bad for the harmless muslims that will be targeted", or "what about christianity".


----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Oct 29, 2020)

I recently went to the BBC "coverage" of this teacher's beheading. 

Guys, the comment section is a sight to behold. You genuinely need to be drunk or high to read the really "culturally enriching" responses to many who condemn these atrocities.

Not to mention, the truly exceptional comments making fun of the victim. Dear. God.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 29, 2020)

Effluvium said:


> I recently went to the BBC "coverage" of this teacher's beheading.
> 
> Guys, the comment section is a sight to behold. You genuinely need to be drunk or high to read the really "culturally enriching" responses to many who condemn these atrocities.
> 
> Not to mention, the truly exceptional comments making fun of the victim. Dear. God.


Trolls. 
On the one hand, this kind of content is disgusting and disturbing. On the other, if you start removing comments you'll go down the censorship rabbit hole, with no means of turning back. Pick your poison.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Oct 29, 2020)

can't exactly say I feel sympathy for the people who say "muh drawing muhammad is free speech" in... france, which has nothing even approaching free speech. muslims do actually have a point that other groups are afforded protections from the same kind of ridicule they get.

the fair solution would be to deport them, because they will no longer be discriminated against and French people can be safe again. either that or france would have to make efforts to no longer discriminate against muslims in which case you get a UK type situation which is also terrible. these people are incompatible with the West, it would be fair to all parties involved to just separate us for good.


----------



## Balr0g (Oct 29, 2020)

I think France got too much cultural Enrichment this last few days. Makes me wonder if Le Pen can capitalize on that. I wonder how long this will go on until someone will snap and kill muslims in the Streets because "reasons".


----------



## Morbo (Oct 29, 2020)

Balr0g, I'm not sure which Le Pen you're referring to but many people see Marion Maréchal (who has removed "Le Pen" from her name) as a credible candidate for the French presidency (election will be in 2022). She is highly intelligent, well-educated and speaks better English than most french politicians.  She's only in her early 30s so she could potentially have a very long political career and she's IMO much more credible as a future president than Marine Le Pen ever was.


----------



## theshitposter (Oct 29, 2020)

my respect for muzlims has increased multifold. they know how to defend their faith, as allah intended... khushaamdeed


----------



## Opleak (Oct 29, 2020)

Some members of Macron's governement are already trying to capitalize on it ; his education minister got a lot of attention recently for saying that "islamist leftism" was a huge problem in the French schooling system. 
As I said earlier in this thread in France teachers are mostly leftists so it seemed quite out of left field to say something like that.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Oct 29, 2020)

Archive

Some big brain take.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 29, 2020)

More French will get killed, and all they'll do in retaliation is draw more cartoons.  pathetic



DJ Grelle said:


> View attachment 1693737
> 
> Archive
> 
> Some big brain take.


Sounds like the average western leftist, tbh.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Oct 29, 2020)

Europeans are dhimmi, conquered people.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Oct 29, 2020)

66andtwothirds said:


> can't exactly say I feel sympathy for the people who say "muh drawing muhammad is free speech" in... france, which has nothing even approaching free speech. muslims do actually have a point that other groups are afforded protections from the same kind of ridicule they get.
> 
> the fair solution would be to deport them, because they will no longer be discriminated against and French people can be safe again. either that or france would have to make efforts to no longer discriminate against muslims in which case you get a UK type situation which is also terrible. these people are incompatible with the West, it would be fair to all parties involved to just separate us for good.


seeing a lot of "dumb" reacts to my comment. what I am not seeing is an actual response. you tell me exactly how you think a situation where you have a culturally incompatible, violent group in your country AND you continue to make fun of them while protecting other groups from being harassed is a tenable one. France can either bend over backwards to ingratiate themselves to muslims (which doesnt work) or deport them.


----------



## Balr0g (Oct 29, 2020)

Morbo said:


> Balr0g, I'm not sure which Le Pen you're referring to but many people see Marion Maréchal (who has removed "Le Pen" from her name) as a credible candidate for the French presidency (election will be in 2022). She is highly intelligent, well-educated and speaks better English than most french politicians.  She's only in her early 30s so she could potentially have a very long political career and she's IMO much more credible as a future president than Marine Le Pen ever was.


Oh I didn't know that. I was Talking about Marine Le Pen. I am a bit behind on the politics Scene in France. Though it would follow a certain trend. In Austria the Chancellor is a conservative and he is in his early 30's. I get the Feeling that a lot of european countries are taking a turn to the Right thanks to Merkel's idiocy . We will make it indeed. Yeah. Make europe Right wing again though Germany itself seems to be even more left-leaning though I think it is more because the refugee crisis is drowned with FFF and Corona


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 29, 2020)

Balr0g said:


> Oh I didn't know that. I was Talking about Marine Le Pen. I am a bit behind on the politics Scene in France. Though it would follow a certain trend. In Austria the Chancellor is a conservative and he is in his early 30's. I get the Feeling that a lot of european countries are taking a turn to the Right thanks to Merkel's idiocy . We will make it indeed. Yeah. Make europe Right wing again though Germany itself seems to be even more left-leaning though I think it is more because the refugee crisis is drowned with FFF and Corona



The deportation shit is just a fantasy.
And there's no situation where a acaricature making fun of a religion should be censored in a mordern western democracy where religion and state was separated.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 29, 2020)

JeanActimel said:


> The deportation shit is just a fantasy.
> And there's no situation where a acaricature making fun of a religion should be censored in a mordern western democracy where religion and state was separated.


Its not different than banning 'hate speech' in a society with 'free speech'


----------



## theshitposter (Oct 29, 2020)

66andtwothirds said:


> seeing a lot of "dumb" reacts to my comment. what I am not seeing is an actual response. you tell me exactly how you think a situation where you have a culturally incompatible, violent group in your country AND you continue to make fun of them while protecting other groups from being harassed is a tenable one. France can either bend over backwards to ingratiate themselves to muslims (which doesnt work) or deport them.


The only fair solution is re-education camps


----------



## Fcret (Oct 29, 2020)

What a thing to have fresh in the news cycle while the US elections happen... Not to votesperg, but I wonder how this is going to affect the polls here?


----------



## Ogg66 (Oct 29, 2020)

theshitposter said:


> The only fair solution is re-education camps


Sod that, recondition the fucking death camps, open more worldwide, think of it like exterminating cockroaches.


----------



## Dave Foliage (Oct 29, 2020)

trent said:


> I was in Nice for a couple of days a few years back. It's a dump and parts of it feel really shifty.


Not to get too OT, but I was in Nice about 12 years ago and it was overall lovely (with some sketchier areas like any city), which pretty much perfectly describes France's trajectory.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Rt (Oct 29, 2020)

Shall there be a separate thread for the new beheading in France this morning?

I'm thinking this might become a weekly thing so we might need a collective thread for them all, rather than a new one each time a Muslim enlightens the kuffar by freeing their minds from their bodies.


----------



## Autistic lurker (Oct 29, 2020)

Avignon : un homme issu de la mouvance identitaire abattu après avoir menacé des policiers
					

#Police: VAUCLUSE - Un individu a été abattu, jeudi 29 octobre, en fin de matinée à Avignon après avoir menacé des policiers et des passants à l'aide d'une arme de poing, selon des informations confirmées à LCI. Selon nos informations, il s'agirait d'un homme issu de la mouvance identitaire.



					www.lci.fr
				




Frogs now say that Avignon man who threatened the police, was actually a nazi and did not cry 'Allahu Akbar'.

What's happening?


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 29, 2020)

Autistic lurker said:


> Avignon : un homme issu de la mouvance identitaire abattu après avoir menacé des policiers
> 
> 
> #Police: VAUCLUSE - Un individu a été abattu, jeudi 29 octobre, en fin de matinée à Avignon après avoir menacé des policiers et des passants à l'aide d'une arme de poing, selon des informations confirmées à LCI. Selon nos informations, il s'agirait d'un homme issu de la mouvance identitaire.
> ...


Well I read it and there's no source nor proof for what they say.

Their source is : Trust me Bro.


----------



## TheNotoriousN.I.G. (Oct 29, 2020)

66andtwothirds said:


> can't exactly say I feel sympathy for the people who say "muh drawing muhammad is free speech" in... france, which has nothing even approaching free speech. muslims do actually have a point that other groups are afforded protections from the same kind of ridicule they get.
> 
> the fair solution would be to deport them, because they will no longer be discriminated against and French people can be safe again. either that or france would have to make efforts to no longer discriminate against muslims in which case you get a UK type situation which is also terrible. these people are incompatible with the West, it would be fair to all parties involved to just separate us for good.



France doesn't have free speech though, it is illegal to question the Holocaust and people have in the past been prosecuted by the state for simply saying, "I believe the orthodox narrative about the Holocaust but I just don't think it is a big deal"

See the case of nationalist Jean-Marie Le Pen



			https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/apr/06/jean-marie-le-pen-fined-again-dismissing-holocaust-detail
		


Furthermore, it is said that 74% of births in Paris have at least one non-European parent (taken from sickle cell screening data), so it is going to be very hard to deport them all.

Macron recently labelled them "Islamic separatists" but in reality they don't want to separate but instead remould French society, they also want revenge for French colonialism.

In the end, French deserve this as every people gets the government it deserves.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 29, 2020)

Autistic lurker said:


> Terrorist is arrested. Can't archive it now, sorry.






Your browser is not able to display this video.






DJ Grelle said:


> View attachment 1693737
> 
> Archive
> 
> Some big brain take.


From the screenshots I've seen, they put a warning on the tweet, then realized they should delete it:



Twitter needs to be shut down.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 29, 2020)

https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/la-france-lance-un-message-de-paix-au-monde-musulman-20201029
		

French minister of affairs gives a message of peace to the Muslim World

There are many french articles now about the guy in avignon being a far-right identetarian.  That claims he shouted "allah akbar" are false.  So far I haven't been able to find any images or video of the event, and everything surrounding it doesn't amount to anything more than just 'claims'


----------



## TheNotoriousN.I.G. (Oct 29, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> View attachment 1694002
> 
> 
> From the screenshots I've seen, they put a warning on the tweet, then realized they should delete it:
> ...


They should have just shot him dead there and then.


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Oct 29, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> More French will get killed, and all they'll do in retaliation is draw more cartoons.  pathetic
> 
> 
> Sounds like the average western leftist, tbh.


Worst: some french people get angry because more cartoons are drawn. Like "noooo don't do that it's provocation" "if innocent people dies it's because of thoses caricatures"

I'm really ashamed right now  Baguetteland deserve to be trashed.

(Btw  Jean-Marie Le Pen is a fucking old tacky idiot change my mind)


----------



## Autistic lurker (Oct 29, 2020)

The moment of police opening fire in Nice church.



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Rt (Oct 29, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> From the screenshots I've seen, they put a warning on the tweet, then realized they should delete it:
> View attachment 1694006
> 
> Twitter needs to be shut down.



They _shouldn't_ have deleted it. Sanitizing everything makes him seem more reasonable and memoryholes the strongest evidence that people shouldn't listen to this guy. It IS in the public's interest for it to remain accessible. Censoring free speech only makes people ignorant of what those like him are really saying.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 29, 2020)

Ctrl+Alt+Rt said:


> They _shouldn't_ have deleted it.


I agree.  They deleted it because they realized it would make them look bad.  Either that, or France made some threats to twitter, since the French people were singled out.  I personally believe in absolute free speech, even calls to violence that would result in death.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 29, 2020)

DJ Grelle said:


> View attachment 1693737
> 
> Archive
> 
> Some big brain take.


Right.
Guess we can just nuke Mecca because one crazed muzzie cut the head off someone, followed by another just today or something. 
This guy was a PM of Malaysia, this is the face of "Moderate Muslims", you filthy infidel. The extreme ones cut your head off for a drawing, the moderate ones find reasons to justify it.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 29, 2020)

The Daily Stormer picked this one about some double standard about drawings of Muhammed and drawing who mock the Holocaust. That reminds me of these cartoons done by Carlos LaTuff. 


			https://archive.vn/oZU5q
		




> Ayatollah: Why Does France Allow Muhammed Cartoons But Ban Holocaust Research?​The Supreme Leader of Iran, Ayatollah Khamenei, has come out and condemned French President Emmanuel Macron for his support for Muhammed cartoons.
> https://archive.vn/o/oZU5q/https://...muhammed-cartoons-but-ban-holocaust-research/
> We have to say: he raises a fair point.
> What exactly is the difference between denying the Holocaust and drawing Muhammed? Well, the obvious difference is that the Holocaust has a big effect on the structure of Western culture, whereas the ability to draw Muhammed cartoons does not.
> https://archive.vn/o/oZU5q/https://...muhammed-cartoons-but-ban-holocaust-research/


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 29, 2020)

https://twitter.com/JudeDwain/status/1321772564788637697
This is allegedly the video from avignon with the disputed terrorist.  The people taking the video seem to be mostly muslim, so its a muslim area.  Could very well be a right-winger looking for some payback, but I still can't say anything definitive.
Hard to understand anything, but I don't hear an 'allah akbar' from the guy.

Edit:
Also if you look at the way the Muslims taking the video are so smug, and a general lack of reaction to seeing the guy getting shot, I'd wager the knifeman was not a Muslim.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Oct 29, 2020)

Knifeman kills three at French church, ratcheting up terror fears​https://news.yahoo.com/knifeman-kills-three-french-church-133150955.html (https://archive.vn/oL8Sv)


> The assailant, who was shot and wounded by police, was identified as Brahim Aouissaoui, a 21-year-old Tunisian migrant who arrived in Italy in late September and later travelled to France, sources close to the inquiry said.



Diversity is our strength!  Refugees welcome!


----------



## TheNotoriousN.I.G. (Oct 29, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> Knifeman kills three at French church, ratcheting up terror fears​https://news.yahoo.com/knifeman-kills-three-french-church-133150955.html (https://archive.vn/oL8Sv)
> 
> 
> Diversity is our strength!  Refugees welcome!


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Oct 29, 2020)

66andtwothirds said:


> seeing a lot of "dumb" reacts to my comment. what I am not seeing is an actual response. you tell me exactly how you think a situation where you have a culturally incompatible, violent group in your country AND you continue to make fun of them while protecting other groups from being harassed is a tenable one. France can either bend over backwards to ingratiate themselves to muslims (which doesnt work) or deport them.



Deportation is impossible because, for example, many radical muslims have been born in France, where are you gonna send them?

The only solution is too late to apply: forced integration of their youths. You think here in Latin America we make exceptions for students? No, it doesn't matter if you move to Argentina or Colombia, you, as a child, need to learn Argentinian or Colombian history, sing their anthems, celebrate their cultures, etc. My kids go to school with a bunch of Venezuelan immigrants and they participate in all school activities the same as everybody else. We know Europe doesn't do this with their Muslim children. They let them skip classes to pray, even harass other kids. They do it for the picture of having a little hijabi girl in their classroom to look progresive. Well, it failed. Force them all to obey French laws is a good start, but what's the other option when they won't comply?


----------



## Youtube Celery (Oct 29, 2020)

Ctrl+Alt+Rt said:


> Shall there be a separate thread for the new beheading in France this morning?
> 
> I'm thinking this might become a weekly thing so we might need a collective thread for them all, rather than a new one each time a Muslim enlightens the kuffar by freeing their minds from their bodies.


Shocked we don't have a "dune coons killing whitey" thread like we have one for the fentanyl floyd open air carnival.


----------



## theshitposter (Oct 29, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Right.
> Guess we can just nuke Mecca because one crazed muzzie cut the head off someone, followed by another just today or something.
> This guy was a PM of Malaysia, this is the face of "Moderate Muslims", you filthy infidel. The extreme ones cut your head off for a drawing, the moderate ones find reasons to justify it.


Hypothetically, what would happen in such scenario? 9/11s every year?


----------



## Autistic lurker (Oct 29, 2020)

From /pol/


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 29, 2020)

Autistic lurker said:


> From /pol/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> ...


It's horrifying how desensitized I am to it...Also surprised by the lack of fluids, I thought there would be more in case of decapitation.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 29, 2020)

ThatDumbPhilosopher said:


> It's horrifying how desensitized I am to it...Also surprised by the lack of fluids, I thought there would be more in case of decapitation.


Gravity plays a role as well as the heart. When the heart stops, blood stops being pumped and everything slows down. When the heart isn't pumping the blood doesn't pulsate outward. That being said, i.e. if you shoot someone in the heart and then hang them upside down, blood will still continue to trickle out through the wound until it congeals to the point it can no longer do so. I believe something also happens to veins which makes blood spillage harder.


----------



## queue-anon (Oct 29, 2020)

Observerer said:


> Imagine being so angry that you decapitate people because someone draws a dude who lived 1500 years ago. Islam should have had a reformation ages ago and also a person more like Jesus to look up to.



It's hard to reform something that has no centralized authority. There's no Muslim pope to flip off while you go start your own sect, forcing the pope to reform to stop bleeding followers.

Islam is supposed to be enforced by the state, making sure dhimmi stay second-class citizens, punishing apostates and non-believers, enforcing hijab and other stupid religious practices that no one should care about. This is almost definitely a big part of why so many Muslims lose their minds under secularism: "But who's going to keep my bitches in line?"

It's going to take hypervigilance on the part of the West to keep Muslim transplants from trying to corrupt and destroy what we've built over the past millennium. I've been pleasantly surprised that Macron is telling fundamentalists to get fucked. I was expecting him to grovel like a Swede would.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Oct 29, 2020)

Tasty Tatty said:


> Deportation is impossible because, for example, many radical muslims have been born in France, where are you gonna send them?


To the camps.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 29, 2020)

Tasty Tatty said:


> Deportation is impossible because, for example, many radical muslims have been born in France, where are you gonna send them?
> 
> The only solution is too late to apply: forced integration of their youths.


Saying that you could even attempt to integrate Muslims into any sort of non-Islamic society is optimism of the highest-degree. A religion where apostasy means death, polytheists will burn in hell for eternity, and where religious law triumphs over state law in all cases.


queue-anon said:


> It's going to take hypervigilance on the part of the West to keep Muslim transplants from trying to corrupt and destroy what we've built over the past millennium.


>implying they haven't already won


----------



## some cunt (Oct 29, 2020)

Muslims are cunts and it's about time they realized that and start to behave before Europe goes Deus Vult on on them, but who am I kidding? They should never have been taken in in the first place because now they're going to be a problem forever.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 29, 2020)

queue-anon said:


> It's hard to reform something that has no centralized authority. There's no Muslim pope to flip off while you go start your own sect, forcing the pope to reform to stop bleeding followers.
> 
> Islam is supposed to be enforced by the state, making sure dhimmi stay second-class citizens, punishing apostates and non-believers, enforcing hijab and other stupid religious practices that no one should care about. This is almost definitely a big part of why so many Muslims lose their minds under secularism: "But who's going to keep my bitches in line?"
> 
> It's going to take hypervigilance on the part of the West to keep Muslim transplants from trying to corrupt and destroy what we've built over the past millennium. I've been pleasantly surprised that Macron is telling fundamentalists to get fucked. I was expecting him to grovel like a Swede would.



It's fascinating to compare and contrast Christianity with Islam, let's look at classical Catholicism from around 500 years ago, it was pretty strict, but they still had practises like Fat Tuesday because they still understood that you have to at least on occasion allow people to blow off some steam, they also never took things as far as wanting women to even cover their faces.

Islam on the other hand has no equivalent to Fat Tuesday, it's no wonder they're so high strung and prone to violence at the drop of a hat when Islam is so absurdly strict.


----------



## american_amadan (Oct 29, 2020)

some cunt said:


> Muslims are cunts and it's about time they realized that and start to behave before Europe goes Deus Vult on on them, but who am I kidding? They should never have been taken in in the first place because now they're going to be a problem forever.


Slowly the Yellow Vests will begin to realize 15% of your population being against your culture and lifestyle are a massive problem that the government not only does anything about, but actively encourages it.

Europe is coming to a breaking point. People forget Le Pen didn't get crushed in the election, and she really wasn't the ideal candidate (there was a bad perception of her because of her father). You'll see it soon enough come to a head. London is under 50% White British. France doesn't even keep race in their demographic stats, probably because it's a harsh reality for them. Germany letting people in like crazy. Sweden, LOL. You get the point.

The EU is already livid that the Brits are really leaving in a few months, and are trying to make it hard on them. If the British show any type of success in the coming years, France will be going. Poland may already be gone by the time France leaves. You get the point. The European Union was a good idea when it began, keep Europe peaceful and away from deadly bloodshed. Today it's a ridiculous global organization killing European culture daily.

The rise of nationalism in Europe will be fast once a few more dominoes fall. You can see how scared big tech and the media are, they are trying everything to stop the inevitable they in part created.


----------



## Autistic lurker (Oct 30, 2020)

american_amadan said:


> France doesn't even keep race in their demographic stats, probably because it's a harsh reality for them.


A 1978 French law prohibits the collection of data based on a person's race, ethnicity, or political or religious opinions for the national census or other surveys








						Racial data proposal sparks new controversy in France
					

Government spokeswoman Sibeth Ndiaye raised the ire even of cabinet colleagues by proposing that including people's race in the national database could allow policymakers to "measure and look at reality as it is".




					www.thejakartapost.com
				




In the past the data was used by Vichy France government to round up jews, communists and other undesirable elements.

So it's a taboo now.


----------



## Fluoxetine Man (Oct 30, 2020)

Desu Mountain said:


> To the camps.


The French used to have a solution for these kind of problems in the past.


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 30, 2020)

Approx. 59 Robins said:


> >implying they haven't already won


If they had won they wouldn't face any backlash at this moment, which is clearly the case in France, in before they try to protect themselves behind the "NoT aLl MuSlImS"
The extremist one will decapitate you, the moderate one would be the one who gave him your address and will clap in the background.


----------



## JohnDoe (Oct 30, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's fascinating to compare and contrast Christianity with Islam



Islam is built on violence and conquest, justification for a warlord's lust for murder, gold, and preteen pussy. It demands slavery from it's adherents and death to an unbelievers - slaughter and conquest are commandments. It focuses on textual, authoritarian revelation which is inherently regressive and allows no Reformation or growth. It is wholly vile, and wretched.

The Christian faith, in incredible contrast is inherently reformative and progressive from the word go. The sacrifice of Jesus Christ was the formation of a new covenant which opened salvation to all people, not just a chosen tribe. More importantly, the Christian covenant was not woven into conquest and theocracy ("Render unto Caesar") and it structurally *cannot be* because it is focused on a personal revelatory relationship through Christ. (You can whip and enslave people to pray five times a day and bring Muhammad gold and preteens to rape, in contrast.)

This internally focused, reformative viewpoint that asks people to ennoble themselves with love and charity is the wellspring from which the Enlightenment and all our modern senses of morality rise. The fact that the the holy covenant was reformed and could only be offered, _not forced_ meant that earthly institutions were likewise be subject to consent and entered freely. The personal relationship and freedom offered by Christ was the genesis of the very idea that humans have, as an individual, _any set of rights not born of their collective_. The focus on love, mercy and stewardship in the sermons formed the core of charitable welfare and brotherhood we hold dear.

The powerful, positive influence of Christianity is stamped indelibly in our institutions and cultures in the West. Without the sacrifice made upon the Cross and the ministry of Christ, our world would be less loving, less free, and less independent. Wether you believe or not, you have to recognize this influence and the incredible gulf of difference between the philosophies of Christianity and Islam.

I'll leave you with two quotes.
" This is my commandment, That ye love one another, as I have loved you."

"So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Oct 30, 2020)

JohnDoe said:


> Islam is built on violence and conquest, justification for a warlord's lust for murder, gold, and preteen pussy. It demands slavery from it's adherents and death to an unbelievers - slaughter and conquest are commandments. It focuses on textual, authoritarian revelation which is inherently regressive and allows no Reformation or growth. It is wholly vile, and wretched.
> 
> The Christian faith, in incredible contrast is inherently reformative and progressive from the word go. The sacrifice of Jesus Christ was the formation of a new covenant which opened salvation to all people, not just a chosen tribe. More importantly, the Christian covenant was not woven into conquest and theocracy ("Render unto Caesar") and it structurally *cannot be* because it is focused on a personal revelatory relationship through Christ. (You can whip and enslave people to pray five times a day and bring Muhammad gold and preteens to rape, in contrast.)
> 
> ...


Mahomet was a madman genius of the religion: he was inspired by the other main monotheistic religions already in place (Christianity and Judaism) to create the most effective and most aggressive cult possible to propagate. He had a lifetime of failures to improve and refine the formula. Hell, he even wrote how step by step to conquer a territory by Islam (and guess what happen now).

Reading his life itself is very intersting and a good insight into how and why islam operate like this.
I can respect the man for his scandalous titanic work. But his worshipers can fuck off.

Maybe I can drop some links if I remember to do it


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 30, 2020)

ThatDumbPhilosopher said:


> If they had won they wouldn't face any backlash at this moment, which is clearly the case in France, in before they try to protect themselves behind the "NoT aLl MuSlImS"
> The extremist one will decapitate you, the moderate one would be the one who gave him your address and will clap in the background.


Backlash? You mean a few LARP-y wignats sperging in a way that will achieve no real change at best, and end with them getting punished/arrested at worst? It's not backlash, it's the last few fits they'll make before eventually succumbing to the specter of death.


----------



## Morbo (Oct 30, 2020)

This article claims that the man in Avignon was known to be mentally ill:


			https://www.20minutes.fr/justice/2897223-20201030-avignon-attentat-attaque-identitaire-coup-folie-pourquoi-homme-abattu-policiers
		


I don't know enough French to read a wall of text but this part is relevant:


> Jeudi après-midi, _Le Monde _donne des éléments d’information dans son « live » consacré à l’attentat de Nice. Le quotidien du soir assure que l’individu en question aurait menacé un commerçant maghrébin en se revendiquant du mouvement d’extrême-droite « Génération identitaire ». Dans la soirée, le parquet d’Avignon n’est pas en mesure de confirmer cette information. Il précise cependant que « la piste terroriste est écartée ». D’ailleurs, le parquet antiterroriste décide de ne pas se saisir de l’affaire.


It confirms that they don't consider him a terrorist.  Further down the article a member of Génération identitaire says that he was never part of their group.
Everything else (including the part about threatening a North African shopkeeper) remains speculation.

So I guess the media has decided "mentally ill lone wolf" is now applicable to everybody involved in the conflict and not just Islamic terrorists.


----------



## american_amadan (Oct 30, 2020)

Autistic lurker said:


> A 1978 French law prohibits the collection of data based on a person's race, ethnicity, or political or religious opinions for the national census or other surveys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of a dumb reason though don't you think? Is it racist to record demographic stats of a country? It's not WW2 anymore, and the current French government is an entirely different state.


----------



## benutz (Oct 30, 2020)

It's way past my bedtime. But what the fuck.

Anti-Macron fury reaches London: Police clash with Muslim crowds demanding 'respect for the Prophet' outside French Embassy over President's stance on Charlie Hebdo cartoons​
*Protesters gathered in London holding signs that said 'We will not tolerate disrespect of our beloved prophet'*
*Emmanuel Macron has become the focal point of Islamic fury after defending Charlie Hebdo cartoons *



			https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8898271/Anti-Macron-fury-reaches-London-Police-clash-Muslim-crowds-demanding-respect-Prophet.html
		
























Night night. Sweet dreams. Don't be a bigot or a racist.

Good boy!


----------



## Jhonson Jhonson (Oct 31, 2020)

Their true color is showing more and more. Good.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 31, 2020)

Jhonson Jhonson said:


> Their true color is showing more and more. Good.


In most Islamic countries, blasphemy is illegal and often punishable by death.  Their true colors have always been in plain sight, its just that people have been instructed by politicians and the media to look away


----------



## PaleTay (Oct 31, 2020)

american_amadan said:


> Slowly the Yellow Vests will begin to realize 15% of your population being against your culture and lifestyle are a massive problem that the government not only does anything about, but actively encourages it.
> 
> Europe is coming to a breaking point. People forget Le Pen didn't get crushed in the election, and she really wasn't the ideal candidate (there was a bad perception of her because of her father). You'll see it soon enough come to a head. London is under 50% White British. France doesn't even keep race in their demographic stats, probably because it's a harsh reality for them. Germany letting people in like crazy. Sweden, LOL. You get the point.
> 
> ...


It's crazy everywhere but America. I live in an extremely rich area in Canada, which has been criticized for being too "white" and had avoided the worst of mass immigration. 5 years ago I'd estimate it to be 85%+ white, now it's closer to 60%.


----------



## draggs (Oct 31, 2020)

Muslims can make even Macron based and redpilled 

France has always been more or less hostile to religion in general since the Revolution though. Not surprising that they can still wake up from the diversity hopium on occasion


----------



## Autistic lurker (Oct 31, 2020)

Another one jihadist got arrested before he could do something stupid. His father noticed that he left the house with a big knife and a book of Quran and then he called to the police.



Spoiler: Islamic content







Your browser is not able to display this video.








			https://mobile.twitter.com/Fulialt/status/1322590868533137408


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Oct 31, 2020)

Autistic lurker said:


> Another one jihadist got arrested before he could do something stupid. His father noticed that he left the house with a big knife and a book of Quran and then he called to the police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad that he didn't eat a peaceful bullet.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 31, 2020)

ThatDumbPhilosopher said:


> Too bad that he didn't eat a peaceful bullet.


He was reported by his own father, so him getting outright killed would've been a tad sad (for the father who did the right thing).
Like it was said, he was stopped before he could hurt anyone.


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (Oct 31, 2020)

I studied Islamic philosophy for a bit and Islam is pretty much against philosophy as a concept. While I actually kinda liked a couple of the authors for their honesty and utter insanity, it goes against everything France is. Writers like Al-Ghazali are flat out against philosophy. Period. Their more nuanced and philo-friendly writers have to intentionally sabotage their own arguments with bad examples/analogies to hide their actual message. They didn't make much traction anyway. The Traditionalist Muslims beat the fuck out of the the Rationalists in the end since Islam has no philosophical base to work form and the Qur'an provides none. So now, they're all just tribalistic fundamentalists because Islam doesn't explicitly denounce it.
You think this applies just to migrants? No. It's all over the place. Lots of "moderates" are just as bad. They're just as fucking tribalistic as the rest but just sound nicer when they fuck you over. Islam's practically un-salvagable unless they suddenly all become crazy Sufi hippies.

Now imagine plopping people like this in France.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Florence Sargent (Oct 31, 2020)

PaleTay said:


> It's crazy everywhere but America. I live in an extremely rich area in Canada, which has been criticized for being too "white" and had avoided the worst of mass immigration. 5 years ago I'd estimate it to be 85%+ white, now it's closer to 60%.


America may save us yet. From what I've seen it's difficult to knock the extremist out of Muslims anywhere other than the U.S. That may be because Americans seem to be the only culture that still heavily self promotes as "awesome" and "free". The crazy in mussies only lasts if they stick together and feed off each others insanity; which I assume is why they live 12 to a house and breed instead of recruit. 

The HS I attended in America had one Muslim family that fully assimilated by the time graduation rolled around. Daughters stopped wearing hijab summer after junior year and did the last school term without it.  I still follow their son on Instagram. He acts like a nigger now but I guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## HeyYou (Oct 31, 2020)

Florence Sargent said:


> America may save us yet. From what I've seen it's difficult to knock the extremist out of Muslims anywhere other than the U.S. That may be because Americans seem to be the only culture that still heavily self promotes as "awesome" and "free". The crazy in mussies only lasts if they stick together and feed off each others insanity; which I assume is why they live 12 to a house and breed instead of recruit.
> 
> The HS I attended in America had one Muslim family that fully assimilated by the time graduation rolled around. Daughters stopped wearing hijab summer after junior year and did the last school term without it.  I still follow their son on Instagram. He acts like a nigger now but I guess that's better than nothing.


America is fucked up in more ways than one but second generation Muslim kids do tend to be very secular in many ways. This pisses off hardline Christians too because Christian kids tend to be very secular. I agree with the person who argued above that Muslims either aren't able or willing to build ethnic enclaves like in America like they do in Europe: Muslim immigrants all speak English and many consume western pop culture.


----------



## Puerto Pollo (Nov 1, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> America is fucked up in more ways than one but second generation Muslim kids do tend to be very secular in many ways. This pisses off hardline Christians too because Christian kids tend to be very secular. I agree with the person who argued above that Muslims either aren't able or willing to build ethnic enclaves like in America like they do in Europe: Muslim immigrants all speak English and many consume western pop culture.



I don't buy the American model being better than the several European ones. It's most likely there simply aren't enough muslims to start creating their own ghettos. Countries like Italy are gloating about the efficiency of their counter terrorism while it's pretty obvious that's just a secondary factor: the main reason is that there's not an Italian equivalent of Malmo, Marseille, Bradford, Bruxelles or Rotterdam...yet. Wait another 15 years and we'll talk. If anything they're doing a very good job at stopping terrorist acts, but it's easy when your muslim population is tiny and fragmented. Wait until you have a large metropolitan area with a sizeable muslim minority. Detroit's white flight will pale in comparison.

Speaking of, I have family friends who sold everything they had and moved out of Dearborn more than a decade ago, claiming it wasn't America anymore. The same is happening in Minnesota as well, isn't it?


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 1, 2020)

Florence Sargent said:


> America may save us yet. From what I've seen it's difficult to knock the extremist out of Muslims anywhere other than the U.S. That may be because Americans seem to be the only culture that still heavily self promotes as "awesome" and "free". The crazy in mussies only lasts if they stick together and feed off each others insanity; which I assume is why they live 12 to a house and breed instead of recruit.


Nah. It's because it's more difficult for people from the Middle East to migrate to the US, so only the cream of the crop goes. Unlike in Europe, where they accept any 'refugee', no matter how bogus, or give citizenship to migrants from former colonies, no matter how little skill they possess.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Nov 1, 2020)

bot_for_hire said:


> Nah. It's because it's more difficult for people from the Middle East to migrate to the US, so only the cream of the crop goes. Unlike in Europe, where they accept any 'refugee', no matter how bogus, or give citizenship to migrants from former colonies, no matter how little skill they possess.


It helps that America has a lot more gibs and land to pass around. Give some Abu Dahbi tribesmen free shit and a crack at a white vagina, and they'll drop their Durka Durka religion faster than a hot potato. This goes double for their women who quickly realize that life as a secular American Thot will grant them far more opportunity, prestige, and sexy time with hot, non-cousin males than life within their stifling culture will. The Muslim community in the US is a big case of Preacher's Daughter's Syndrome just waiting to happen.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 1, 2020)

https://rmx.news/article/article/pm-orban-hungary-will-not-follow-brussels-path-the-future-of-africans-should-be-in-africa
		


Viktor Orbán of Hungary is having a very tall glass of "I told you so." and reminding the west that walls work. No muslims = no terror.


----------



## Autistic lurker (Nov 1, 2020)

So it's basically an ultimatum. Muslims demand Macron to kowtow to their backward pedophile prophet or they will continue their barbaric rampage. Honestly I won't be surprised if Macron cucks out and will give an apology. In the end, he's just a puppet of globalists.​


----------



## Ogg66 (Nov 1, 2020)

Autistic lurker said:


> So it's basically an ultimatum. Muslims demand Macron to kowtow to their backward pedophile prophet or they will continue their barbaric rampage. Honestly I won't be surprised if Macron cucks out and will give an apology. In the end, he's just a puppet of globalists.​
> View attachment 1700142


Talk about taking the piss, the apology should be on many bullets, the scum.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 1, 2020)

Autistic lurker said:


> So it's basically an ultimatum. Muslims demand Macron to kowtow to their backward pedophile prophet or they will continue their barbaric rampage. Honestly I won't be surprised if Macron cucks out and will give an apology. In the end, he's just a puppet of globalists.​
> View attachment 1700142



I got the feeling then even Macron the moron kowtow, they'll continue their rampage....


----------



## Autistic lurker (Nov 1, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I got the feeling then even Macron the moron kowtow, they'll continue their rampage....


Of course, here and there there'll be terror attacks as usual. However it seems that Macron tries to appease with islamic world in a political and business sense. Lives of ordinary people doesn't matter to Macron, he only cares how to look like a good boy on a political stage.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 1, 2020)

greengrilledcheese said:


> Tens of thousands stage anti-France rally in Bangladesh​View attachment 1689449
> https://news.yahoo.com/tens-thousands-stage-anti-france-111305286.html (https://archive.vn/6Er7J)
> Excerpt:


How the fuck are you going to boycott a country that has taken migrants in with open arms and immunity?

Especially since a self proclaimed Muslim beheaded a teacher for showing a caricature of Mohammad in his own home country?



PS1gamenwatch said:


> More protests


They're mad about Macron's response TO the beheading, but not the who and why the beheading even happened? Glad to see their priorities are in order.

Hope France doesn't back down.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 2, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Hope France doesn't back down.


They're going to.  Secular democracy made western nations into complete cucks.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Nov 2, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> They're mad about Macron's response TO the beheading, but not the who and why the beheading even happened? Glad to see their priorities are in order



From that paragon of news, The Associated Press:


https://twitter.com/AP/status/1322560982028328960 (https://archive.vn/N5IDM)

That tweet was deleted.  This one replaced it:

https://twitter.com/AP/status/1322885354945478656 (https://archive.vn/Sms8Q)

https://twitter.com/AP/status/1322885651541405709 (https://archive.vn/kx5UF)

The article the tweets link to:
https://apnews.com/article/boycotts...urope-france-441e4e480ac4151987eb0d289bf3dc12 (https://archive.vn/1UFvO)


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Nov 2, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> They're mad about Macron's response TO the beheading, but not the who and why the beheading even happened? Glad to see their priorities are in order.
> 
> Hope France doesn't back down.


In many Islamic countries, the punishment for blasphemy is death.  In their eyes, the guy who beheaded the teacher was within the right and the teacher was in the wrong.
I think in many Islamic countries the punishment for blasphemy is as bad or even worse then the punishment for homicide.

The articles about colonialism may have some truth to them, but this is the response the Islamic world would have to any country condoning blasphemy against their prophet.


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Nov 2, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Hope France doesn't back down.


Unfortunately, we know that Macron will back down.
We should polish the guillotine once more.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 2, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> They're going to.  Secular democracy made western nations into complete cucks.



And the Muslims don't ask Xi the pooh to back down knowing how the Chinese treat their Muslims. I guess receiving lots of Chinese money help to keep their eyes closed.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Nov 2, 2020)

Not sure if this was brought up yet


----------



## furūtsu (Nov 4, 2020)

Autistic lurker said:


> Another one jihadist got arrested before he could do something stupid. His father noticed that he left the house with a big knife and a book of Quran and then he called to the police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd want to go Jihad some frogs if my wang was that tiny too, damn. Thankfully his 72 virgins won't be size queens.


----------



## Fractal Lifeform (Nov 4, 2020)

PaleTay said:


> It's crazy everywhere but America. I live in an extremely rich area in Canada, which has been criticized for being too "white" and had avoided the worst of mass immigration. 5 years ago I'd estimate it to be 85%+ white, now it's closer to 60%.


And have you not asked yourself why they complain about a region being too white?


----------



## Akira Fudo (Nov 9, 2020)

I love how muslims are more outraged by cartoons than a beloved teacher being fucking beheaded for doing his damn job and teaching his class


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 9, 2020)

Akira Fudo said:


> I love how muslims are more outraged by cartoons than a beloved teacher being fucking beheaded for doing his damn job and teaching his class


And they don't blink an eye when Xi the Pooh put muslims in camps as long as Xi give them lots of money.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Nov 9, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> And they don't blink an eye when Xi the Pooh put muslims in camps as long as Xi give them lots of money.


You can't get blood from a stone.  China has vast human rights violations no one in the country gives a shit.
Meanwhile in the west you have people like Trudeau who softly support the Muslims protesting against France.


----------



## BananaSplit (Nov 9, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Meanwhile in the west you have people like Trudeau who softly support the Muslims protesting against France.





			http://archive.vn/crFQ7
		





christ


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 9, 2020)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> It's pretty hilarious how much Trudeau is afraid of upsetting the sandniggers. He's more scared of them than of China.



That's because Trudeau is one of China's waterboys.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Nov 9, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> That's because Trudeau is one of China's waterboys.


Yep. Taiwan called it from day one. At least now the Five Eyes are forcing him to take a position, if it was entirely up to him he'd still be gargling Xi's balls right now.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Nov 9, 2020)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> It's pretty hilarious how much Trudeau is afraid of upsetting the sandniggers. He's more scared of them than of China.


There was a honor killing incident a few years ago, which was labeled as "barbaric".  Trudeau denounced calling it "barbaric" because he said it would make Muslims feel attacked, making them more radicalized and harder to reach out to.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Nov 12, 2020)

Possibly related story:









						Several Wounded In Blast At Cemetery For Non-Muslims In Saudi Arabia: France
					

Several people were wounded Wednesday in a bomb attack at a World War I commemoration ceremony attended by European diplomats at a non-Muslim cemetery in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, France's foreign ministry said.




					www.ndtv.com


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 15, 2020)

No news outlet reporting this? The age of media censorship. 
*Maine-et-Loire. Two people killed in an assault in Cholet, a man arrested*​


> A police intervention is underway, this Saturday, November 14, in a residence in Cholet (Maine-et-Loire). The police arrested a man, suspected of having attacked an elderly couple on rue Delacroix and another person at the Leclerc residence. The death toll is two dead, two men, and an injured woman, who was transported to the Cholet hospital center.
> 
> Mayor Gilles Bourdouleix (right) is at the scene of the police intervention. He confirmed the deaths of two men after an assault which may have been committed with a stabbing weapon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miller (Nov 16, 2020)

bot_for_hire said:


> No news outlet reporting this? The age of media censorship.


If I'm not mistaken, a few years ago the EU Commission asked the media to stop giving too much information about the suspects if they were migrants because they wanted to reduce the stigmatization of the peaceful migrants.
Also (slightly off topic) there's some weird shit happening in France for nearly a year now, some people are mutilating horses during the night in several regions of the country, no one knows who is doing this.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Nov 16, 2020)

bot_for_hire said:


> No news outlet reporting this? The age of media censorship.
> *Maine-et-Loire. Two people killed in an assault in Cholet, a man arrested*​



Speaking of which 






US media bias? No shit France. What was your first clue?


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Nov 16, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Speaking of which
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its kind of crazy to see such a 180 by the media, who were previously calling Macron the new leader of the free world.


			https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/04/22/emmanuel-macron-trump-france-leader-218067


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Nov 18, 2020)

France now calling for EU sanctions


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 18, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Its kind of crazy to see such a 180 by the media, who were previously calling Macron the new leader of the free world.
> 
> 
> https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/04/22/emmanuel-macron-trump-france-leader-218067



Indeed, there's more than meet the eyes.


----------



## Foltest (Nov 18, 2020)

There is always a breaking point for everyone. I think Macron has reached his breaking point.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Nov 18, 2020)

I am jealous this teacher was a head of the game.


----------



## ThatDumbPhilosopher (Nov 18, 2020)

Foltest said:


> There is always a breaking point for everyone. I think Macron has reached his breaking point.


It was about time.
But of course they are screaming in the streets about "BuT m-MuH IsLaMoPhObIa !"


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 21, 2020)

Foltest said:


> There is always a breaking point for everyone. I think Macron has reached his breaking point.


It should come as no surprise considering he married his high school teacher. This is _personal_.


----------

